# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Ostati s djetetom do 3. godine?

## Anemona

Razmišljam o ostanku s dijetetom do 3. godine. Ponekad sam u nedoumici, da li ostati? Mislim da bi to stvarno bilo najbolje rješenje i za mene i za njega. Posao mi nije neka važna karika u životu, osim što bi naravno financijski malo morali stegnuti remen. Financijski si to možemo priuštiti, ali ja bih rekla malo nategnuto. Ako idem raditi čuvala bi ga baka, ali ne 1 na 1, nego 1 baka na 3. Ustvari nisam baš sigurna koliko bi taj aranžman 1 na 3 funkcionirao, a naravno nemam priliku prije isprobati. A opet razmišljam ako sam s njime 3 godine, da će to biti prekrasne godine koje nam nikakvi novci, ni ništa na svijetu ne može zamijeniti. Nekako mislim da će s godinu dana još jaaako trebati mamu u svim segmentima. Kakva su vaša razmišljanja?  
Ako je več bila tema, dajte link, ja nisam našla.

----------


## clumsy mom

I ja sam planirala ostati sa blizancima do njihovog trećeg rođendana ali su okolnosti ispale drugačije. Oni su bili jako naporna deca (nespavači pod jedan, brojna nadmoć pod dva, gomila sitnih problemčića pod tri), ja sam ih čuvala bez ičije pomoći - čak i bez suprugove jer ima takav posao da je od 8h do barem 22h van kuće...

U jednom trenutku sam počela da pucam po šavovima. Oni su imali 18 meseci, bilo ih je svuda, nismo imali šta da jedemo jer ja od njih nisam mogla skuvati, nisam imala snage ni da ih presvučem jer sam se svake noći budila po hiljadu puta da dodam dudu ili mleko, nisamo imali šta da obučemo jer ja nisam stizala ni uključiti mašinu...Bio mi je poreban odmor od sopstvene dece i plakala sam kao kiša kad sam to prvi put shvatila.

Probala sam sa čistilicom ali nije išlo. Probala sa peglačicom ali mi nije baš puno pomagala - trebalo je i oprati taj veš, skuvati, počistiti...Kad bi moja mama došla na par dana da mi pomogne svaki put bi čula moju famoznu rečenicu ''Pusti mene da čistim, molim te, ti samo čuvaj decu''

Ja sam 10 godina čekala na njih dvojicu i bilo mi je strašno kad sam morala da priznam da ne mogu više biti 24h u kući. Onda sam ih upisala u jasle, dala sebi i njima 1 mesec adaptacije na novonastalu situaciju, za to vreme dovela kuću i sebe u red a onda sam se vratila na posao.

Da li žalim? Uglavnom ne. Deca su se brzo adaptirala na kolektiv, i jaslička i vrtićka grupa su im super (i grupica i tete), dragovoljno odlaze i raspoloženi mi se vraćaju. Dok su oni u vrtiću ja radim još nešto sem hendlanja dece i to me odmara. Imam zgodno radno vreme, od 8h do 14h i do kraja dana imamo još 7h da ih provedemo zajedno

----------


## Anemona

Joj *clumsy mum* baš me nisi ohrabrila. Dobro tvoji su ipak bili brojčano nadmočniji.   :Laughing:   Razmišljam, ako ostanem, uvijek se mogu ranije vratiti na posao, a ako počnem raditi nema povratka.  :/

----------


## Elinor

Naravno da su prve tri najvažnije i ako to zaista želiš i imaš financijske mogućnosti, ostani sa djetetom. Pogotovo ako ti posao nije bitna karika u životu, ako ne uživaš u njemu i vidiš sebe negdje drugdje. Možda samo želiš riješiti dvije stvari jednim udarcem; sama odgajati svoje dijete i riješiti se posla koji te ne ispunjava? U svakom slučaju dobro preispitaj svoju odluku, da ne bi za dva mjeseca poželjela vratiti se na posao, a posla više nema.

----------


## lukava puščica

ja bi ostala doma s djetetom. 
buduci da si napisala d a ti posao i nije neki faktor a da mozete prezivjeti i bez tvoje place a vidim da imas volje - mislim da su bitni uvjeti zadovoljeni. bebi je to bitno i bogata su ona djeca kojoj se to moze priustiti. a svi roditelji kazu da to djetinjstvo prolazi jako brzo i sve ide u nepovrat. uzivaj dok mozes!

----------


## Mima

Ostala sam sa djetetom do druge godine, a sad mi je žao što nisam i do treće. Vratila sam se na posao i iz financijskih razloga (da možemo kupiti veći stan), a i zato što sam bila odsutna već gotovo tri godine (na bolovanju u trudnoći). Ja sam dosta inertna i zatvorila sam se u kuću, pa sam imala jednu malu krizu -zakašnjelu postporođajnu depresiju   :Grin:  - ali to je bilo uzrokovano i brojnim drugim okolnostima. Inače mi nije niti sekunde žao, žao mi je samo što nisam još duže ostala kod kuće.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja ću nimalo pjesnički reći.... ako imaš:
1) financijske mogućnosti
2) vlastitih kapaciteta (strpljenja, živaca, kreativnosti, maštovitosti, snage...)

za to.. ostani, bez razmišljanja.  :Smile:  

Malo pritegnuti financijski remen je čak i zdravo za naš razmaženi potrošački duh, a to vrijeme sa djetetom je nemjerljivo i za tebe i za njega i za vaš odnos i......   :Love:

----------


## dane

Ako  mozes financijski ostani ja sam ostala malo smo se stegli s lovom i nisam pozalila  :Love:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Apsolutno sam ZA ostajanje s djetetom. NIKAD više neće biti tako mali i nikad te više neće toliko trebati. Ja sam našla srednju opciju - imam svoje poslovanje i radim od doma u "graveyard shift", dok on spava - i prezadovoljna sam. Bude teško i naporno, ali mislim da je vrijeme koje imamo svaki dan neprocijenjivo.

----------


## maria71

tko može, super pozdravljam i podržavam ,jer smatram da dijete do 3 godine ne treba ići u kolektiv

 tko ne može, neka ne žali ( počela sam raditi jako rano )


zato jer su prije 100- 200 godina skoro sve majke bile doma, pa nisu baš ispali svi idealni

----------


## Luna Rocco

Naravno, maria, tko ne može - ne može. Ali žena je napisala da može.

----------


## maria71

ja navijam  da ostane, ako može

gle ,meni Marko ide 4 dana u vrtić ,jer mi se raspored promijenio, pa kad radim od 3. sata popodne ,odvedem ga mojoj mami koja radi taj dan do 2.

----------


## a zakaj

> Razmišljam, ako ostanem, uvijek se mogu ranije vratiti na posao, a ako počnem raditi nema povratka.  :/


ja mislim da je ovo dobro razmisljanje.
vidjet ces kako ce ti dijete sazrijevati i procijeniti kad je zrelo za vrtic ili baka servis.
meni je npr. za sina jako zao sto je vec s godinom dana krenuo u jaslice, ali za curku ne zalim ni malo, ona je i prije treceg rodjendana bila zrela za to, i sad stvarno uziva u grupi.

----------


## BusyBee

Ja bih svakako probala.

----------


## meda

ja za sad ostajem do druge godine, a onda cemo vidjeti

----------


## Matilda

Ja sam s prvim djetetom ostala do 3. godine doma i tako nam je bilo dobro da ću i s drugim ostati.

Moj posao nije nekakav da bih mogla graditi karijeru, plaća prosvjetarska.  :/ 
Financijski izdržimo. Kad smo MM i ja stavili pluseve i minuse, definitivno nam se više isplatilo da sam ja doma. MM nema često doma. E da i mene nema pola dana, što bi tako malo dijete imalo od svojih roditelja. Ja sam te tri godine uživala. I veselim se što ću opet. Dan nam je bio prekratak. Svakodnevno vani, u šetnjama, igra.
Koristi?
Prvenstveno zdravlje. Ja ne znam što su bolesti. Pa i sad kad ide u vrtić. Dobro kažu. Prve tri su najvažnije.
Meni su neki govorili da će dijete biti ovisno o meni jer smo stalno zajedno. Važno je da dijete, iako je s mamom, dođe svakodnevno u kontakt i s drugim osobama, sa svojim vršnjacima. 
Kad je napunila tri, kao da je jedva čekala da "ode" od mene. Zato se i vrlo brzo prilagodila na vrtić.

----------


## traktorka

Ja sam ostala i ne žalim ni trena .

Daleko od toga da mi je nekad svega preko glave,i kuće i svkodnevne monotonije vezane uz kuću,ali kad sad sagledam situaciju ne da mi nije žao,već mi je jako drago da sam to mogla ostvariti!

I potpisujem Matildu!

----------


## deedee

Ja sam bila ostala. 
Financijski smo to jedva izdrzali. U trenucima kad bi frendovi pricali o investiranju i sl.,a mi jedva pokrivali za hranu, mene je puklo kolika je to financijska zrtva bila.  
Kaze MM da sam dosta znala kukati da mi je monotono.  
Ali ipak su to bile tri spokojne godine. 
Ostao mi je zauvijek u sjecanju jedan proljetni radni dan na Jarunu. Fiona i ja trcimo po livadama, a nigdje ni zive duse. To je bila uzivancija.
Mama sretna, dijete sretno...
Kaze mi frendica da se vidi na djetetu da je bilo doma, iako ne kuzim po cemu.

----------


## Mima

Moram reći i to da je meni na odluku da se kad je Lea imala dvije godine vratim na posao znatno utjecalo i to što ju je mogla čuvati moja mama, a MM dolazi kući već u jedan pa preuzima čuvanje; da sam ju morala upisati u vrtić ne vjerujem da bi se vratila, financijskoj situaciji unatoč.

----------


## maria71

imam osjećaj da jako puno ljudi ovdje nema pojma što znači živjeti od jedne plaće od 3500 kn

dvoje ljudi jedno dijete  ,jedna mačka  :Grin:   ....3500 kn


ne opravdavam svoj izbor niti napadam vaš, samo ističem cifru s kojom smo raspolagali i trebali smo odlučiti.....

a nismo imali piceke, pajceke i vrt i sponzore  ( ne mislim da vi imate, govorim o konkretnim primjerima iz svoje bliže okoline )


da se razmemo nikom ne zavidim na financijskom statusu 

želim iznesti svoju stranu

----------


## traktorka

Naravno Maria da se financije moraju dobrano razmotriti!! Nažalost!
Da sad trebam ostati doma opet 3 godine,samo zbog financija ne bi,jer je sve otišlo gore i doslovno se preživljava svugdje!

Ni mi ne bi mogli živjeti samo od jedne plaće,ali mm još radi honorarno pa smo ipak izdurali financijski ove godine,a i manja pomoć roditelja je ipak bila!

Deedee-kužim o kojem filingu pričaš,tako smo i mi i to će mi uvijek i zauvijek ostati u sjećanju   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## vissnja

Ja sam odlučila što duže biti kod kuće. Živimo sa mojim roditeljima koji oboje rade, MMovi su daleko. Doduše ja nemam dilemu vratiti se na posao ili ne jer su me sa istog šutnuli kad sam ostala trudna. Ali u mom poslu i bivšim firmama uvek bi se našlo nešto, neki ljudi su me zvali još kad je Nađa imala 6 meseci da radim makar pola vremena. Finansijski to nikako ne bismo mogli da podnesemo da ne živimo sa mojima.
Kasnije ću proceniti situaciju pa možda uzeti neke duple smene vikendom ili noćne kad baka ne radi i može da čuva dete. Imam sreću da mi je posao takav da mogu da kombinujem.

----------


## div

Sa prvim djetetom sam ostala doma do 3 god,sada sa malim nema šanse da ostanem makar bi jako htjela  :Crying or Very sad:  .Kad vidim kako je maleni,ovih dana će god dana,srce mi hoće puknut  :Crying or Very sad:  .Moramo ga staviti u jaslice jer..doma ga nema tko čuvati svi rade a da ne idem na posao financijski nebi mogli izgurati,dvoje djece s time da je jedna školarka,krediti....nikako.
Mislim da nas ima više takvih jer situacija u lijepoj našoj je   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Po pravilu bi majka sa djetetom trebala ostati na plačenom porodiljnom do tri godine......a to nikada neće biti.

_________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## Princeza S

Draga Anemona,
Ja sam tu temu ponovo pokrenula prije par mjeseci kad mi je trebalo ohrabrenje kao i tebi.
Također želim ostati s bebom do 3.godine i to sam nagovjestila u firmi.
Još nisam dala konačnu odluku ali moja želja se do danas nije promijenila.
Također znam da ćemo financijski morat stegnut remen i živjeti skromnije, smanjiti apetite, ali kao što je već netko spomenuo to i nije loše u ovom ludilu potršačkog društva. Mislim da je to za nas promjena na bolje.
Ah čuj, i sada ima dana kad mi je teško zbog neprospavanih noći ili cendranja, ali mislim da je to najveća investicija koju možemo dati djetetu. Stvarno vjerujem da su prve tri najvažnije.
Koga god znam da je tako učinio kaže da mu (joj) je to bilo najljepše razdoblje u životu  :Heart:  
A i što netko kaže, ako vidiš da ne ide vratiš se na posao. Ako ovog više nema doći će neki drugi, bolji naravno.
Treba pozitivno razmišljati.
Naravno, ako je netko stvarno na donjiem limitu financijskih mogućnosti, neznam kolko je to moguće i mudro, ali svatko mora biti iskren prema sebi i vidjeti koliko mu je stvarno potrebno za normalan život a koliko su naše željice i povođenje za materijalističkim nam društvom.
Ja to govorim radi sebe jer volim trošiti, na sve i svašta, veseli me, i znam da će mi to u nekim trenucima faliti, ali se nadam da ću se uvijek podsjetiti da imam veći izvor sreće kraj sebe radi kojeg sam to izabrala...
Dakle, kao što ovime ohrabrujem tebe, ohrabrujem i sebe  :Love:

----------


## Honey

Da nema te stavke "financije" bez razmišljanja bih ostala doma te tri godine. S prvim sam išla na posao s godinu dana. Sad kad sam na bolovanju (trudnoća s drugom bebom) i doma s prvim djetetom, u ta četiri mjeseca promijenio se drastično od vremena kad sam radila. Budi se s osmjehom, cijeli dan nešto pjevuši, mirno spava većinu noći, s drugom djecom se za čas složi i zaigra, otvoren je. Nema one "zakačenosti" za mene kao kad sam dolazila s posla, pa cijeli vikend, straha da ću opet nestati... Sad bez problema odlazi s bilo kime van ili kad odlazim i ostavljam ga negdje, samo mi mahne i pošalje pusu  :Smile:  Postala sam nekako manje važna u njegovom životu, baš zato što dobija dovoljno onoga što treba od mene. Vidim kako se otvara prema svijetu, uskoro će imati i tri godine i sve manje i manje će me trebati.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Sad bez problema odlazi s bilo kime van ili kad odlazim i ostavljam ga negdje, samo mi mahne i pošalje pusu  Postala sam nekako manje važna u njegovom životu, baš zato što dobija dovoljno onoga što treba od mene. Vidim kako se otvara prema svijetu, uskoro će imati i tri godine i sve manje i manje će me trebati.


Takav je i Kaleb, koji je 9 mjeseci mlađi. Neki dan je plakao jer je želio ići s didom i bakom doma, nama je slao puse i mahao nam pa-pa. 

Koji put odem negdje na čitav dan, a on ostane s tatom ili didom i bakom i jedva me pogleda kad dođem. Baš je jako siguran u mene, to mi je predivno.  :Heart:

----------


## Mima

Mogu ovo potpisati, Lea je mene totalno ignorirala dok sam bila sa njom doma, ja sam joj se podrazumijevala i bila sam joj sigurna, pa je patila samo za tatom. Otkad sam počela raditi se ili ljuti ili je (vikendom) priljepljena na mene ..

----------


## Anemona

Joj baš ste nekako potvrdile što sam i sama mislila. Nekako sam sigurna da ću ostati, stvarno su prve tri najvažnije i mislim da će to biti prekrasno razdoblje. Malo ćemo još preračunati financijsku stranu, ali valjda bude išlo, a i po zakonu se uvijek mogu vratiti na posao. Hvala. Ako tko još ima kakav savjet/mišljenje, dobrodošli su.

----------


## lucky day

izborila sam se za mogucnosti.

i blizi se treci rodjendan i PRESRETNA sam sto sam ove godine bila s lukom 24/7...

kod mene to nije bila jedna odluka nego bezbroj malih odluka koje su pocinjale u trudnoci, cak i prije... dio moje osobnosti i odnosa prema onome sto je ispred mene...

u svakom trenu sam ju mogla promijeniti... ta mogucnost mi je bila bitna u trenucima kad bi pocela 'pusiti' price o 'karijeri', 'uspjesnosti', 'poziciji na trzistu rada' - koje imaju veze s mojim zivotom kao i knjiga "alisa u zemlji cudesa"... (kad malo bolje razmislim "alisa " ipak ima malo vise veze   :Grin:  )

a sad se iskreno radujem poslu i radujem se laganom planiranju vodjenja luke u grupe za igru i vrtic ...


ako cu ikada imati jos koje dijete - opet cu nesto iskemijati pa makar preokrenula nebo i zemlju...

----------


## mali magarac

ja bih, da nemam stambeni kredit na plaći i ostale okolnosti te vrste odmah izabrala da budem s D. doma do treće godine! bez razmišljanja!
mislim, volim svoj posao, stvarno uživam u njemu, ali želim iznad svega biti uz njega dok je tako mali i srce mi se para kad pomislim da ću ga morati svaki dan ostavljati na brigu nekoj drugoj osobi ili vrtiću, to mi je totalno neprirodna situacija (drugo je kasnije, kad malo naraste). 
bilo bi mi malo lakše kad bi ga čuvala koja od baka, ali rade obje i nije moguće.
nemam izbora i mogu se samo nadati nekom dobitku na lotu ili sl :/ 
ili da pokrenem neki vlastiti biznis od kuće...
ma nesmijem se još bedirati, imamo prekrasnih 6 mjeseci pred nama, a onda bumo se već nekak prilagodili, izvukli najbolje od svega. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

Ja sam diplomirala 2 mj. prije poroda, nemam posao na koji se moram vratiti i zato sam još uvijek doma sa Matejom. I ja sam razmišljala o tome da ostanem s njim do 3. godine, financijski bi to mogli izdržat, ali ipak neću. Počet ću raditi sa njegovih 19,5 mj. Da nemam baka-servis, da ga moram dat u jaslice, vjerojatno bi drugačije razmišljala jer ga, zasad, ne planiram dat u vrtić prije 3. godine.
Zapravo, ovako sam razmišljala. Ja sad moram stažirati godinu dana i položiti ispit. Ako to odgodim još 2 godine, onda sljedeću trudnoću odgađam još minimalno 3-4 godine. Nije da još planiram trudnoću, ali, eto, i o tome sam razmišljala.
A i sad mi se pružila dobra prilika za posao. Tko će me čekati još godinu i pol? Lijepo je kad možeš raditi od doma i biti s djetetom, ali, nažalost, nemamo svi tu mogućnost.  :/ 
Uglavnom, bitno je da smo "na miru" sa svojom odlukom ma kakva ona bila. Savjeti su uvijek dobrodošli, ali ne može nam nitko reći napravi to i to.

----------


## mim

Anemona, ostani-za početak. Lako se vratiš na posao ako vidiš da ne možeš drugačije iz bilo kojeg razloga.

Ja sam prve dvije godine bila isključivo kod kuće i to vrijeme ne bih mijenjala ni za što na svijetu. Treću godinu sam radila honorarno, a taj posao mi je omogućavao da dijete bude stalno sa mnom i bilo nam je zabavno objema. Krenula je u vrtić s 3,5-u pravo vrijeme kad joj je trebalo društvo. Mislim da nisam pogriješila i beskrajno sam zahvalna MM-u jer se on za sve to vrijeme lomio da nas sve izdržava i omogući mi da budem bezbrižna mama.

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja bih ostala, naravno nije potrebno govoriti da financije ipak moraju biti izdržljive za dotičnu obitelj.
Ja sam probala sve varijante, i moram reći da je najbolje za mene, za dijete i obitelj da sam doma. Probat ću izmajmunirat da i s drugim djetetom budem što više i dulje doma. Nekakav poslić mi treba, makar kao hobi da eto tako - nešto zaradim, i da nešto za sebe napravim, ali nikako da kolidira s onim što je najvažnije   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ronin

ja sad imam pravo na tri godine porodiljnog i stvarno se tome od srca veselim,nadam se da ćemo financijski moći.  :Smile:

----------


## Anemona

Odluka o ostanku je u mojim mislima još od trudnoće, naime, dosta dugo (za mene predugo) smo čekali naše malo zlato i sad kada je napokon tu ne mogu zamisliti da ga prepustim na čuvanje nekom drugom (osim MM - kad bi imao tu opciju). I sad naravno ima napornih dana, umorna sam, ponekad i iznervirana, ali sam sretna, sretna sam kao nikad do sad. Obožavam ga gledati kako raste, napreduje, kako se smije,... Mislim da bih previše toga propustila. A sad famozni posao, naravno nisam naivna, ti novci će nam stvarno faliti. Bojim se kad na poslu spomenem ostanak da će pasti na guzicu, nisu valjda niti čuli da se to može. Na poslu nisam baš najzadovoljnija, ali ima nekoliko velikih + koji poništavaju brdo minusa. A to je da mi je udaljenost do posla max 100 metara, pa mogu za svaki gablec na pola sata doma, subote i nedjelje su slobodne, ako je praznik u utorak ili četvrtak vikendi su spojeni, samo u iznimnim situacijama se radi duže (čitaj rijetko). Te pogodnosti su mi vrlo bitne sad kad imam dijete, pa bih se svakako željela nakon 3 godine vratiti na isti posao. Nadam se da to po zakonu zbilja funkcionira.
Htjela sam čuti Vaša mišljenja, jer ponekad u bližoj okolini naletim na komentar da će mi dijete biti preovisno o meni, pa me to malo štrecne. A ja si nekako mislim da će nakon te 3 biti još puno godina za samostalnost.   :Wink:

----------


## anima

Tko želi i može svaka čast.
Ja ne bih mogla. Ljepše mi je i doma kad se vratim s posla  nego kad sam svaki dan doma   :Smile:

----------


## Zullu

Ko moze i zeli neka ostane s djetetom. 
Ja sam jako, jako rano ostavila R. kuci, vec sa njegovih 7 mjeseci sam se morala vratiti na posao, doduse skraceno radno od 08.0-13.0 i za to vrijeme ga je cuvala teta koja zivi u komsiluku i sama ima dvoje manje djece, tako da je od rana navikao da nisam ''stalno'' tu i privikao se na druge. Tacno sa godinu dana sam ga upisala u vrtic i od tada je u vrticu. Bilo je i problema i placa u vrticu, svasta...ali eto..izbora nije bilo, jer bez posla ne bi mogli opstati.  :Sad: 
U svemu tome, jako cesto ostaje kod dede i nane, cisto da nije stalno u vrticu, evo vec mjesec dana je trenutno kod njih, jer sam ja bila bolesna, a i vladala je neka epidemija, pa smo ga izmakli od kuce. 
S obzirom da tamo ima tetku, dedu, nanu i svi skacu oko njega i ugadjaju mu, mirna sam.  :Smile:  
Ipak, cesto mi bude krivo sto mu tako malo vremena mogu posvetiti jer dok se vratim s posla, napravim jelo, uradim nesto po kuci, vec je skoro noc i nema mnogo vremena koje mu mogu posvetiti za igru.  :Sad:  ( A tako stvari idu iz dana u dan..doduse valjda bi se taj nedostatak paznje i manjak koji dijete osjeca ispoljio u njegovom ponasanju, a on je uglavnom sretno i veselo dijete.

----------


## Lu

m je bio tri godine doma samnom. financijski nam nije problem i bilo mi je uzasno glupo da sam ja doma a on u vrticu. ponekad sam mislia da cu se baciti kroz prozor jer nije uvijek lagano biti doma 24 h na dan samo i iskljucivo u djecjoj problematici. krenuo je u vrtic kad je on zelio sa tri godine i tri mjeseca. prvi dan je sam ostao u vrticu 45 min. dakle zaista mislim da su price o pretjeranoj vezanosti totalni mit, i ja bih svakoj mami koja si to moze priustiti financijski i zeli ostati doma s djetetom preporucila da to i napravi.
meni zdravstveno ostajanje doma nije prevec znacilo, dotukle su ga igraonice  :/   
ali emotivno i za samopouzdanje mislim da je to za njega bio pun pogodak.

----------


## momze

ja bih ostala, ako mozes. 
odbila sam do sada nekoliko poslovnih ponuda jer mislim da to vrijeme tako brzo prodje i nikako mi se ne svidja pomisao da netko drugi uziva u svim prvim stvarima mog djeteta (prvi koraci, prve rijeci, prvo penjanje itd..)   :Smile:  

najesen ga mislim dati u vrtic, tada ce mu biti 3 godine.

----------


## Aneta

Evo ja sam s Lovrom kod kuce. Financijski nekako spajamo kraj s krajem. Prije trudnoce nisam radila, onda i nemam posla na koji bih se mogla vratiti. A tesko je i nesto naci - u stvari to me ne zanima. 
Mada ponekad ludujem kad sam stalno kod kuce (kada je Mali prehladen ili je ruzno vrijeme), ali na kraju ipak sam sretna. A kad sam vec kod kuce onda i mozemo o drugom dijetetu razmisljati  :Wink:

----------


## mama Vesna

I ja sam jedna od onih koja je ostala sa djeteom kod kuće do iza 3 godine, nije mi nimalo žao.Kćer je krenula sa 3 i pol u vrtić, bez problema, sa voljom i željom za igranjem sa drugom djecom.(Ionako se do treće i igraju sami). Ne smatram da je djete ovisno o meni, niti je bila za vrijeme kada smo bile kod kuće.Išli smo u razne igraonice, družili se sa djecom (pokupili bolesti,vidjeli različita ponašanja što djece, što roditelja) i bilo je sasvim ok. Ako mogućnosti - financije dopuštaju, ja sam svakako za ostanak kod kuće.

----------


## @n@

I ja razmišljam o ostanku kod kuće do Laurine 3. Naravno, u međuvremenu bismo poradili na još (barem) jednom djetetu.

Nije nam prevelika panika s lovom, iako ja nisam sretna ni pomirena s činjenicom da bih živjela na grbači mm. 
Čudan neki sklop, ali eto kako je tako je...

Isto tako mi je jako teško 'zatvoriti se'. Nikako ne bih uspjela biti 'samo mama', moram još nešto raditi... Pa se tako nadam i već polako stvaram okružje (imam još manje od mjesec dana) u kojem ću malo raditi, puno biti s Lauricom, a malo ću je prepuštati bakinom odgoju (u koji imam povjerenja).

Vjerujem da je to definitivno najbolje za moje djetešce i definitivno preporučam to svakome tko ima prilike ostati kod kuće.

----------


## meda

> I ja razmišljam o ostanku kod kuće do Laurine 3. Naravno, u međuvremenu bismo poradili na još (barem) jednom djetetu.
> 
> Nije nam prevelika panika s lovom, iako ja nisam sretna ni pomirena s činjenicom da bih živjela na grbači mm. 
> Čudan neki sklop, ali eto kako je tako je...
> 
> Isto tako mi je jako teško 'zatvoriti se'. Nikako ne bih uspjela biti 'samo mama', moram još nešto raditi... Pa se tako nadam i već polako stvaram okružje (imam još manje od mjesec dana) u kojem ću malo raditi, puno biti s Lauricom, a malo ću je prepuštati bakinom odgoju (u koji imam povjerenja).
> 
> Vjerujem da je to definitivno najbolje za moje djetešce i definitivno preporučam to svakome tko ima prilike ostati kod kuće.


sve potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## Aphro

ja nemam priliku ostati sa malenim toliko dugo, ali nisam sigurna da bi ostala i da imam tu priliku.. rad van kuce je nesto sto mi je potrebno., kada bi mogla birati idealno bi bilo da mogu raditi pola radnog vremena i ostalo biti kuci, , ali birati izmedju punog radnog vremena i ostanka kuci toliko, biram raditi.. M ce jos malo godinu dana, prekrasan je i dobar deckic, lako je s njim.. kada ga ostavim par sati sa cuvalicom kasnije mi je s njim jos ljepse., valjda ga se jos vise zazelim.
Mislim da svaka zena koja dugo ostane kuci pocinje nakon nekog vremena svoje dijete uzimati zdravo za gotovo., njoj su vikendi isti kao svaki drugi dan., dok zene koje rade vikende pokusavaju zaista kvalitetno provesti sa svojom djecom ( ili bi barem tako trebalo biti ? )

----------


## Rhea

Ja sam definitivno ZA ostajanje kući, naravno, ako ti dopuštaju financije. 
S prvim djetetom sam se vratila na posao s njegovih godinu, i bilo mi je teško,   često sam zažalila što nisam ostala doma bar još neko vrijeme. Nitko ti ne može platiti to vrijeme koje ne provodiš s djetetom, a to tako brzo prođe... A za posao i karijeru ima vremena.
Sad se nadam ostanku kući, možda ne baš do 3. godine, ali barem do 2., ako mi poslodavac nešto ne zakomplicira ili ako ne promijenim mišljenje zbog nekih neplaniranih razloga.

----------


## lucky day

> j.
> Mislim da svaka zena koja dugo ostane kuci pocinje nakon nekog vremena svoje dijete uzimati zdravo za gotovo., njoj su vikendi isti kao svaki drugi dan., )


na svu srecu - netocno  :Wink:

----------


## krumpiric

Nebi si to mogla priuštit, nemam sponzore ni stan, a auto smo morali kupit jer u zg nebi mogli bez njega s djetetom.Kad bi platili kredu za auto i podstanarstvo....
Nije to jedini razlog, ne osjećam se dobro kad sam 24h doma, imam samo dvije frendice s djecom, jedna radi, druga ima i novorođenče. Bila bi u ZGB sama s djetetom gotovo čitav dan. Ne razgovarat s nikim do večeri...ja bi poludila.
To je baš tema koja mi je zanimljiva, bila sam doma (M je jako rijetko- kad sam imala ispite išao u vrtić ), do prije 6mj (njegove 2g 3mj) i već sam počela lagano ludit  :Sad:  
Dok mi, s druge strane, ni ovo ne odgovara, kad ga ovako malo vidim.


E jesam zahtjevna.

----------


## sonja3333

Ako nisi žena od karijere i ako ti nije birna poslovno zadovoljstvo, uspjeh i napredovanje, onda samo naprijed. Ja znam da bi to za moje samopouzdanje i karakter bilo ipak previše.
Isto tako, ako ti ne predstavlja problem materijalna ovisnost o suprugu, samo naprijed.

----------


## @n@

A nema nekog odgovora na pitanje: otići ili ostati... 
Svaka od nas je različita; netko provodi dane vani i svaki dan je u stanju iznaći neki novi način i mjesto zabave za sebe i klince, a netko se zatvori u kuću i nema ga za nikoga. Također, nekome je karijera važna, nekome je obitelj na prvom mjestu. Nečije dijete je zahtjevnije od drugog...
Tisuću je faktora, nažalost, jako često se tu upletu i financije.

Ja recimo gledam mm... znalo se naći par dana da nije radio, npr. kad sam ja bila bolesna. Taj čovjek STALNO nešto radi i STALNO je u stanju smišljati takve igre i izlete i svašta da sam ja padala na rit! Ja nisam takva, moj stil je više rutinske naravi.

I ja bih poludjela da sam stalno doma, ali si zato osim što radim poslove koje obožavam i mogu raditi kad god mi odgovara (treninzi pasa i fotografiranje te neki sitniji projekti za firmu), uvijek nađem i neki hobi tipa pletenja, šivanja i šta-ja-znam svašta.

I DEFINITIVNO nema te karijere zbog koje bih, ako mogu, otišla raditi full time nauštrb vremenu provedenom s djetetom. Čak mislim da nema ni tih novaca.

----------


## sandra23

ja bi ostala da financije dopuste,ali ne dopuste,pa radim.

s druge strane,volim činjenicu da idem na posao-odnosno da nisam doma,jer i kad sam bila falila mi je prijašnja dinamika mog života.makar imam i frendice i ekipu sa slično starom djecom i ne mogu reći da sam stalno doma sjedila,svuda nas je bilo.

kao što je clumsy mum rekla-dobro mi je da radim nešto osim hendlanja djece.ali da sam mogla ostati,ostala bi,jer ipak,nježne su to godine i stvarno nas trebaju.

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja isto razmišljam da ostanem još neko vrijeme doma kad Paula navrši godinu dana. Inače nemam posao pa bih ga morala prvo naći, a mislim ga početi tražiti kad bude imala cca. 1,5 god. 

Da ju dam u jaslice s godinu dana mi ne dolazi u obzir, jedino bih je ostavila mojoj mami koja nažalost radi još uvijek, ali postoji mala vjerojatnost da odluči otići u prijevremenu mirovinu sljedeće godine. Svekrva je doma, ali ne želim da ju ona čuva. MM-a je tukla kad je bio mali i misli da je to normalno i da dijete treba dobiti batine ako je zločesto. Osim toga par puta mi je spomenula da nije dobro kaj smo bebu naučili da ju nosimo i s njom stalno plešemo jer bu to onda problem nekome tko će ju kasnije čuvati. (mislila je na sebe, naravno). Iz tog razloga mi je problem uzeti čuvalicu jer nikad bih mogla biti sigurna da nije takva, a pred nama samo glumi.

MM i ja smo odlučili da je nećemo ostaviti samu s nikim tak dugo dok ne bude znala govoriti.

----------


## meda

> Mislim da svaka zena koja dugo ostane kuci pocinje nakon nekog vremena svoje dijete uzimati zdravo za gotovo., njoj su vikendi isti kao svaki drugi dan., dok zene koje rade vikende pokusavaju zaista kvalitetno provesti sa svojom djecom ( ili bi barem tako trebalo biti ? )


cak i da  se to dogodi, mislim da je za dijete od godine dana bolje da je s mamom nego da nije, a za vikend da mu se organizira neka turbo luda zabava.

mozes ti uzeti dijete zdravo za gotovo, ali dijete ce te uvijek pokusati korigirati ako ga na neki nacin zanemarujes, bez obzira koliko vremena s njim provodis.  

moje dijete je najsretnije kad smo svi doma i igramo se. vikend je poseban zato sto je i mm prisutan puno vise nego preko tjedna jer dosta radi. a djetetu treba i otac, ne samo majka. obavezno idemo negdje svi zajedno preko vikenda, a nekad ja sama negdje jedan dan popodne, a tata i sin se druze. inace mm je jako rano poceo uzimati doriana u setnju preko vikenda po par sati, da se ja malo odmorim. sad mi takav odmor vise nije potreban, pa to vrijeme nekako drugacije iskoristim. 

meni isto poenkad fali da radim izvan kuce, ali kad pomislim koliko bi dorianu falila odmah odustanem od te ideje. isto tako znam da bi tu bilo jako puno gnjavaze, plus cinjenica da bi u prosjeku 10 sati dnevno izbivala iz kuce i jos vrijeme koje bi mi trebalo za spremanje, planiranje, odmor od posla...povjerenja nemam u nikoga izvana, moja mama bi ga mogla cuvati par sati dnevno, vise ne. tako da kad malo naraste ici ce u vrtic.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Aphro prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da svaka zena koja dugo ostane kuci pocinje nakon nekog vremena svoje dijete uzimati zdravo za gotovo., njoj su vikendi isti kao svaki drugi dan., dok zene koje rade vikende pokusavaju zaista kvalitetno provesti sa svojom djecom ( ili bi barem tako trebalo biti ? )
> 
> 
> cak i da  se to dogodi, mislim da je za dijete od godine dana bolje da je s mamom nego da nije, a za vikend da mu se organizira neka turbo luda zabava.
> 
> mozes ti uzeti dijete zdravo za gotovo, ali dijete ce te uvijek pokusati korigirati ako ga na neki nacin zanemarujes, bez obzira koliko vremena s njim provodis.  
> ...


slažem se s medom, a posve se ne slažem s aphro - što si više s djetetom, više mu se diviš, bolji odnos gradiš i općenito   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Ne želim sol na ranu ženama koje moraju radit - al vrijedi svake minute bit s njima. ja bih mogla više lofrat jer imam kome ostavit dijete, al mi je krivo i žao mi je svakog momenta koji propustim. A moram reć da sam više tražila samoću dok sam još i radila...   :Rolling Eyes:  overload... jelte.

----------


## Anemona

*Aphro je napisala/o:* 



> Mislim da svaka zena koja dugo ostane kuci pocinje nakon nekog vremena svoje dijete uzimati zdravo za gotovo., njoj su vikendi isti kao svaki drugi dan., dok zene koje rade vikende pokusavaju zaista kvalitetno provesti sa svojom djecom ( ili bi barem tako trebalo biti ? )


Ne slažem se, ja si nekak naivno razmišljam da će nam onda svaki dan biti vikend. Šalim se, znam da će uvijek biti teških trenutaka, kao što ih i sad ima, biti će dosade i svega ostalog što ide u kompletu kad si s nekim 24/7, ali opet smatram da će biti i puno sreće, zabave, ljubavi, osmjeha, igara, razgovora, šetnji, druženja, plesanja, pjevanja, čitanja, kuhanja,....

----------


## lucky day

> a djetetu treba i otac, ne samo majka.


ne, djetetu treba JEDNA topla i stalna osoba u zivotu u ulozi roditelja... ne mora biti ni (bioloska) majka/otac... 
ostalo je bonus...
ali, na zalost, moze biti i smetnja (npr. miru u kuci - koji je isto jedna od primarnih potreba djeteta)...

----------


## krumpiric

istina, djetetu do 3.godine treba jedna konstanta, zato je vrtić(do th godina) nužno zlo,dok je kasnije super mjesto za socijalizaciju.
Mama je kao konstanta najbolji izbor, zbog dojenja, ako dojenja nema, jednak je izbor i netko drugi.
(i zato su ove gluposti koje naši političari promoviraju pod krinkom prava žena neutemeljene skroz)



Moje dijete, naravno, ide u vrtić, tamo mu je divno, al mislim da mu bilo još draže da je sa mnom još koji mjesec.
Nažalost, ja si to ni financijski ni psihički ne mogu priuštit.

----------


## krumpiric

Ima još nešto o čemu smo nedavno raspravljali i s čim se slažem, quality time je izmišljotina, mi smo jednako bliski kad zajedno vadimo robu iz mašine, kad ja perem sudje, a M ih briše il kad mijenjamo vodu ribici, kao i kad radimo predstave i slažemo legiće, tako da se sve na svijetu može vratit,  nadoknadit, promijenit, osim vremena koje je prošlo.

----------


## flower

krompiric - samo kod zlostavljanja je nemoguce ponovno uspostaviti povjerenje, svi drugi jos imaju shanse  :Smile:  nekako mi je ovo zadnje tako konacno zvucalo...

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a djetetu treba i otac, ne samo majka.
> 
> 
> ne, djetetu treba JEDNA topla i stalna osoba u zivotu u ulozi roditelja... ne mora biti ni (bioloska) majka/otac... 
> ostalo je bonus...
> ali, na zalost, moze biti i smetnja (npr. miru u kuci - koji je isto jedna od primarnih potreba djeteta)...



ja se ne slazem da djetetu treba jedna osoba, tko god to bio. naravno, jedna osoba ima prednost nad institucijom kao sto je vrtic. ali situacija da dijete ima majku koju vidi dva sata dnevno i toplu osobu koju vidi 10 sati dnevno, a koja mu nije majka...ne znam, meni su tu dvije osobe od kojih niti jedna ne ispunjava  funkciju 100%. a da djetetu treba i otac...ne znam sto je tu sporno. ok, ako ga nema prezivjet ce (kao sto sam i ja), ali mislim da ako vec ima oca koji je psihicki zdrav i kojem je stalo do djeteta onda moze samo profitirati od toga. mislim da djetetu u idealnom slucaju treba stabilna obitelj. 

i ne mislim da je majka najbolji izbor zbog dojenja, a ako ne doji moze bilo tko biti jednako dobar izbor...majka je nezamjenjiva. 

ovo za kvaliteta vs kvantiteta se slazem. samo sto ja mislim da je i vjesanje vesa kvaliteta, isto kao i igranje s igrackama.

----------


## Lutonjica

> djetetu do 3.godine treba jedna konstanta, zato je vrtić(do th godina) nužno zlo,dok je kasnije super mjesto za socijalizaciju.


za mene je ovo sa socijalizacijom totalna glupost. i ako je to glavni argument za vrtić, onda smatram da je vrtić nužno zlo bez obzira na dob  :/

----------


## maria71

the potpis

----------


## we&baby

planiram isto, ostati kod kuce, dok svako dijete ne bude 3 god.
vec sam se pripremila na to da sljedece 4 god, dane cu provoditi ovako kako ih sad provodim... (nekad me copi kriza)

ali, ako si to mozes priustiti, samo budi sretna i uzivaj s djecom, jer mnogi si to prizeljkuju, a ne mogu...

ima vremena da idu u vrtice , skole, cuvanja, druzenja, i sve to nakon 3 god....a do tad = mama!   :Love:

----------


## martinaP

Ja skidam kapu onima koje bi ostale doma do 3. godine. Mi bi si to mogli priuštiti, ali ja bih završila na psihijatriji (a MM i ja pred razvodom). Ja sam se spasila od kad sam otišla raditi (nemojte sad drvljem i kamenjem, please).

Andriju čuva gospođa s kojom smo prezadovoljni, i na Andriji se vidi da s njom uživa.

----------


## mama courage

martinaP razumijem te. kao što razumijem i krumpirić

po meni to i nije toliko pitanje "karijere", koliko postoji opasnost da se time majka potpuno zapusti i zanemari svoje interese i želje. to što sam postala majka, ne znači da sam prestala živjeti kao osoba. naravno nitko ne spori da su djetetove potrebe bitnije, al ni majčine ne smiju biti zanemarene.. inače imamo slučajeve kao onaj nedavno kad je majka ubila svoje dvoje djece... svi ćete biti suglasne sa mnom, da... no u teoriji je to lako reći, a u praksi to često izgleda malo drugačije... i na kraju često, prečesto sve ostane na ženinim plećima.

ja se samo sjećam moje prve godine kad sam bila doma, na šta sam ličila - i psihički i fizički (ok, bilo je tu još nekih stvari koji su utjecali na moje stanje). i tek kad sam se trznula, počela izlaziti, krenula na studije - ponovo malo više intelektualno uključila mozak, susretala se sa drugim ljudima - preporodila sam se. što je u konačnici samo dobro došlo i mom djetetu.

----------


## Anemona

*martinaP je napisala:*



> Ja skidam kapu onima koje bi ostale doma do 3. godine. Mi bi si to mogli priuštiti, ali ja bih završila na psihijatriji (a MM i ja pred razvodom). Ja sam se spasila od kad sam otišla raditi (nemojte sad drvljem i kamenjem, please).


Nema razloga za drvlje i kamenje, svi smo mi različiti, ne mora svaki aranžman odgovarati svakome. Ja isto dok ne probam ne mogu 100% tvrditi da ne budem od svega "luda". Kao što sam i rekla trenutno mi se čini da bi ostajanje kod kuće bilo divno rješenje (najbolje) i za bebu, mene i MM. Nadam se da će se sve posložiti u našu korist i da ću stvarno ostati kod kuće s našim zlatom. E onda ću se javiti s novim iskustvima.

----------


## Mamasita

mislim da ce, vec samim tim sto to stvarno zelis i uvjerena si da bi tako bilo najbolje za tvoje dijete, to stvarno i biti najbolje rjesenje za vas.  :Smile:  
ja sam isto odlucila ostati kod kuce do 3. godine prvog, a sad i drugog sina.
ponekad pomislim da cu izgubiti zivce jos dok E. navrsi 3, ali probat cu. ako u bilo kojem trenutku vidim da vise ne ide, upisat cu ga u vrtic ranije i krenuti na posao.
za sada nam ide jako dobro i zadovoljni smo. F. ce uskoro navrsiti 3 i krenuti u vrtic onoliko koliko bude htio. sretna sam sto imamo tu mogucnost da ga necemo morati ostavljati u vrticu ako on to ne bude htio.

----------


## Kanga

> ako počnem raditi nema povratka.  :/


Ne znam kako je to regulirano s prvim djetetom, ali pravo na 3-godišnji ostanak s 3. djetetom *možeš prekinuti i ponovo koristiti* (do navršene treće godine djeteta). Npr. ja sam sa svojim trećim bila na porodiljnom godinu i pol, a onda sam se vratila na posao. Neko smo se vrijeme "snalazili", a onda je zadnjih pola godine pravo na porodiljni koristio MM (dakle - ne samo da može prekid i ponovno korištenje, nego i zamjena korisnika prava).

*Anemona*, ovo gore dajem samo kao dodatnu informaciju. Ja bih, kad bi mi mogućnosti dozvoljavale, ostala kod kuće tri godine. Ne kažem da je to najbolje rješenje za sve mame, ali, čitajući tvoje postove, čini mi se da bi za tebe moglo biti... U svakom slučaju - sretno!

--
Jerko 2001, Tonka 2003, Relja 2005

----------


## lucky day

oprosti, meda, ja stvarno ne kuzim kako koristis rijec 'treba' u svojim postovima...

ako ju koristis za primarne psihofizicke potrebe (tako sam ju ja koristila) - onda mi je masa izjava jako sporna...
ispada skoro da je zadovoljenje potreba djeteta zaposlene majke (van doma) *skoro*  usporedivo sa zadovoljenjem potreba djece u sirotistu... :shock: 
nadam se da krivo primjecujem  :/

----------


## meda

> oprosti, meda, ja stvarno ne kuzim kako koristis rijec 'treba' u svojim postovima...
> 
> ako ju koristis za primarne psihofizicke potrebe (tako sam ju ja koristila) - onda mi je masa izjava jako sporna...
> ispada skoro da je zadovoljenje potreba djeteta zaposlene majke (van doma) *skoro*  usporedivo sa zadovoljenjem potreba djece u sirotistu... :shock: 
> nadam se da krivo primjecujem  :/


problem je nastao kad si ti izvadila moju izjavu iz konteksta   :Wink:  

ja sam s tim da djetetu treba i otac htjela reci da nece djete ne znam sto patiti ako majka nije sto posto posvecena njemu jer je stalno s njim, jer i otac provodi vrijeme s djetetom, i za to vrijeme moze majka malo napuniti baterije. 
nisam mislila vrijedati jednoroditeljske obitelji ili posvojenu djecu. nego ako djete vec ima oca bio bi red da mu se malo i posveti. a mi tu vecinom  pricamo o majkama ko da sva nasa djeca imaju samo 1 roditelja - majku.

i da, krivo primjecujes  :Wink:

----------


## lucky day

o da, sad kuzim sto si htjela reci...
i cak se i slazem...   :Grin:  
hvala ti na odgovoru...

----------


## Anemona

*Kanga je napisala:*



> Ne znam kako je to regulirano s prvim djetetom, ali pravo na 3-godišnji ostanak s 3. djetetom možeš prekinuti i ponovo koristiti (do navršene treće godine djeteta).


Niti ja ne znam kako je to regulirano za prvo dijete, ali stvarno mislim da nema povratka kad jednom nakon što je dijete starije od godinu dana počneš raditi. Ako netko zna točno neka me ispravi.
Ali da se i to može, nekako si mislim da bi me na poslu u top nabili da radim npr. 2 mjeseca, pa ponovno otiđem kući. Ustvari ih i razumijem, jer kad se vratim, posao mi je takav da treba oko 3-4 mjeseca uhodavanja, pa bi bilo krajnje neozbiljno da ih onda napustim. Iz tog razloga to kod mene mora biti konačno, kad se vratim, tu sam, na raspolaganju. Iz tog razloga me brine i druga trudnoća, ponekad mislim da bi bilo najpametnije ostati tri godine doma, negdje pred kraj druge zatrudniti i samo nastaviti. (Naravno za ovu soluciju treba živaca i jedan srednji dobitak na lotu).

----------


## Rhea

Jednom kad se prekine neplaćeni, nema više povratka, ne možeš ga prekidati i ponovo ga koristiti.

----------


## kuku.tree

> Ja skidam kapu onima koje bi ostale doma do 3. godine. Mi bi si to mogli priuštiti, ali ja bih završila na psihijatriji (a MM i ja pred razvodom). Ja sam se spasila od kad sam otišla raditi (nemojte sad drvljem i kamenjem, please).


čula sam mnoge mame da isto tako razmišljaju. (i ne vidim zašto bi itko išao drvljem i kamenjem na tebe).

ja imam pravo ostati s djetetom do njegove 3. godine, no mislim da to pravo neću u potpunosti iskoristiti i to ne iz isključivo financijskih razloga, već zato što trebam odmak od same uloge majke. 

ne zagovaram nikakvu stranu po pitanju ove teme, osim što sam jako sigurna da je itekako potrebno da majka što prije prepozna svoje potrebe, osjećaje i da sukladno tome i djeluje - zbog dobrobiti sebe, ali i zbog svog djeteta, obitelji.

inače, priklanjam se mišljenju onih koji kažu da je za dijete dobro da ima jednu osobu koja će biti alfa i omega njegovog najranijeg odrastanja, no to ne mora nužno biti majka. 
naime, u psihologiji čak i postoji termin "majčina ljubav", no to se ne prevodi doslovce, jer tu "majčinu ljubav" dijete može dobiti i od oca, tetke, bake....  :Smile:

----------


## kuku.tree

> Ja skidam kapu onima koje bi ostale doma do 3. godine. Mi bi si to mogli priuštiti, ali ja bih završila na psihijatriji (a MM i ja pred razvodom). Ja sam se spasila od kad sam otišla raditi (nemojte sad drvljem i kamenjem, please).


čula sam mnoge mame da isto tako razmišljaju. (i ne vidim zašto bi itko išao drvljem i kamenjem na tebe).

ja imam pravo ostati s djetetom do njegove 3. godine, no mislim da to pravo neću u potpunosti iskoristiti i to ne iz isključivo financijskih razloga, već zato što trebam odmak od same uloge majke. 

ne zagovaram nikakvu stranu po pitanju ove teme, osim što sam jako sigurna da je itekako potrebno da majka što prije prepozna svoje potrebe, osjećaje i da sukladno tome i djeluje - zbog svog djeteta, braka, obitelji, ali prvenstveno zbog sebe.


inače, priklanjam se mišljenju onih koji kažu da je za dijete dobro da ima jednu osobu koja će biti alfa i omega njegova najranijeg odrastanja, no to ne mora nužno biti majka. 
u psihologiji čak i postoji termin "majčina ljubav", no to se ne prevodi doslovce, jer tu "majčinu ljubav" dijete može dobiti i od oca, tetke, bake....  :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

Ja mislim da to sve ovisi o individualnoj situaciji. Koliko žena ima ambicija u poslu, voli li svoj posao, ispunjava li ju, ima li joj tko čuvati dijete, kakva je financijska situacija itd.
Ja sam se s njegovih 11 mjeseci osjetila spremnom za povratak na posao i osjetila sam želju za radom. Posao me potpuno ispunjava i da ga nema bilo bi mi monotono. On mi daje jedan balans. Kada dođem na svoje radno mjesto odmaram se od obiteljskih obaveza, a pred kraj radnog vremena jedva čekam da dođem kući i posvetim se djetetu. Malog mi čuva mama koja svoj posao obavlja izvrsno, financijski mi posao jako dobro dođe i što je najvažnije uživam u njemu, upotpunjuje mi život.
Isto tako mi je bilo nezamislivo vratiti se kad je on imao 6 mjeseci. Netko bi me morao puškom tjerati i odvajati od njega. Mislim da svatko mora sam za sebe procjeniti jer nema nekakvog pravila, sve je splet okolnosti i situacije u kojoj se trenutno nalazimo.

----------


## Lu

> djetetu do 3.godine treba jedna konstanta, zato je vrtić(do th godina) nužno zlo,dok je kasnije super mjesto za socijalizaciju.
> 			
> 		
> 
> za mene je ovo sa socijalizacijom totalna glupost. i ako je to glavni argument za vrtić, onda smatram da je vrtić nužno zlo bez obzira na dob  :/


sa ovim se isto totalno slazem. jednom sam razgovarala sa jednom lijecnicom cije je dijete od pet godina doma i cuva ga baka. i ja ju pitam da kako to jer da na mene svi vrse pritisak zbog socijalizacije (btw poceli su cim je navrsio godinu dana   :Rolling Eyes:  )  i meni ona doslovno veli: "ma dajte molim vas kakva socijalizacija, to je totalna izmisljotina. pa ne zivite u sumi bez ljudi da bi vam dijete bilo nesocijalizirano. imate prijatelje, idete u park, ne?  to je djetetu dovoljno sto se socijalizacije tice.

----------


## Mamita

kada govorite o financijama mislite uglavnom na plaću, jelda?
a mirovina?   :Wink:  

MM i ja smo isti dan sklopili ugovor za II mirovinski stup. Danas 5 godina nakon toga ja iza sebe imam dva porodiljna od godinu dana i par mjeseci čuvanja obje trudnoće i rezultat: imam točno duplo manje novaca uplaćenih u mirovinski fond. a nemam puno manju plaću od njega čak smo u to vrijeme kad smo sklopili ugovore imali iste plaće.
govori li nam to što, na žalost?

----------


## la_mama

Šta se tiče socijalizacije, mislim da je važna za djecu predškolske dobi važna, a za koju nije nužan vrtić. Imam jedan dobar primjer u široj obitelji - curicu od godinu dana počela je čuvala baka, koja se usput brinula za bolesnog djedu. Curica je nakon par mjeseci počela plakati svaki puta kad bi vidjela nekog nepoznatog, pa i svoje bliže rođake. Slabo je jela, spavala, skrivala je lice rukicama, sklanjala se od nepoznatih ljudi, i po meni, bila na najboljem putu da završi kao totalno asocijalno dijete. Na koji se način baka brinula za nju tokom dana, koliko joj je vremena posvećivala, stvarno ne znam. Uglavnom, roditelji su je, nakon što su vidjeli sve to, prebacili kod druge bake, koja je već čuvala nekoliko unuka i gdje je imala "ekipu" svojih godina - i tamo procvala. 

A što se mene tiče, uvijek mi je bilo krivo što nisam išla u vrtić, nego me baka čuvala. Kad sam došla u školu, najteže mi je padala komunikacija s vršnjacima. Trebalo je par godina da sve to dođe na svoje. Tako da o toj predškolskoj socijalizaciji imam neki stav koji je prije svega subjektivan.

----------


## Mima

Kad govorim o financijama ja ne mislim samo na plaću, nego i na budućnost, jer izostanak sa posla od tri godine, posebno u mojim godinama, nije uopće lako nadoknaditi. Niti sa nekakve stručne strane, a još manje sa strane pozicije na poslu. Ja sam to vrlo bolno osjetila.
Normalno - opet - ima različitih poslova.

----------


## mama courage

po meni socijalizacija nije samo igranje s djecom u parku (što se i ne može sprovoditi uvijek), nego puno puno više i smatram da djeci prije škole u svakom slučaju treba vrtić (kao jedan blaži oblik ulaska u institucije). o tome jesu li jaslice potrebne - o tome se da diskutirati, al' vrtić kao vrtić - od 3-4 godine do škole (možda i skraćeno vrijeme) - ne vidim ništa loše u tome, dapače. i pored svoje ogromne želje da se posvetim djetetu, ne mislim da bih mu se mogla s istim žarom posvetiti cijeli dan (izmišljati igre i  biti skoncentrirana, ne praviti ništa za jesti, zapostavit sebe i kuću) kao što to čine dvije tete i onda ja kad ju ostatak dana preuzmem. o igri s prijateljima, o učenju u načinu ophođenja s drugima, o društvenim igrama, o svemu ostalome da ne govorim. to je jedno (dodatno) ogromno blago koje se na ovom forumu počesto relativizira.




> ja ne mislim samo na plaću, nego i na budućnost, jer izostanak sa posla od tri godine, posebno u mojim godinama, nije uopće lako nadoknaditi.


mima, na njemačkom principu je dokazano da žene koje su s muškarcima krenule s iste pozicije (završen faks, početna plaća) NIKAD više ne dostignu njihov stupanj (bilo plaće, bilo položaja i sl) ako si uzmu tih 3 godine dopusta.

----------


## meda

> inače, priklanjam se mišljenju onih koji kažu da je za dijete dobro da ima jednu osobu koja će biti alfa i omega njegovog najranijeg odrastanja, no to ne mora nužno biti majka. 
> naime, u psihologiji čak i postoji termin "majčina ljubav", no to se ne prevodi doslovce, jer tu "majčinu ljubav" dijete može dobiti i od oca, tetke, bake....


termin je *majcinska* ljubav  :Wink:  

sto se vrtica tice, ja bih svakako htjela da dorian kasnije ide u vrtic. meni je za vece dijete vrtic zgodna stvar ne nuzno zlo. vidim da je mamma courage o tome nesto napisala. dijete nakon tri godine ima puno vecu potrebu za drustvom vrsnjaka, raznim aktivnostim u grupi, prijateljstvima, tim nekim stvarima koje mu majka ili baka ili teta cuvalica ne mogu pruziti, ili barem ne u tolikoj mjeri.

----------


## Lutonjica

> kao jedan blaži oblik ulaska u institucije


hm da, to je ono što se meni ne sviđa. uopće. nimalo. brrrrr. ježim se.  :/ 
i da, znam u kakvom svijetu živimo, i bla bla i sve, ali mi je svejedno već zlo od pomisli na zarin polazak u školu

----------


## Kanga

> kao jedan blaži oblik ulaska u institucije
> 			
> 		
> 
> hm da, to je ono što se meni ne sviđa. uopće. nimalo. brrrrr. ježim se.  :/ 
> i da, znam u kakvom svijetu živimo, i bla bla i sve, ali mi je svejedno već zlo od pomisli na zarin polazak u školu


slazem se s tobom Lutonjice, ali mi je drago da je rasprava krenula u smjeru da se stvari nazovu pravim imenom.
vrtic je privikavanje na institucije - to mi se svida.
socijalizacija je nesto sasvim, sasvim drugo   :Smile:  
sljedeci korak je definirati sto to zapravo institucije jesu, barem u toj djecjoj dobi   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

> ali mi je drago da je rasprava krenula u smjeru da se stvari nazovu pravim imenom





> socijalizacija je nesto sasvim, sasvim drugo


točno to

----------


## summer

Jedna sam od onih mama koje ne bi ostale doma do trece djetetove godine, cak i kad bi nam financije dozvoljavale. Do godinu i pol mozda, poslije toga vise ne. Zazeljela sam se posla, ispunjava me, stvarno ga s gustom radim.  Voljela bih da mozda radim 6 sati umjesto 8-9, ali ne moze se sve.
Doduse, ja sam imala osigurano cuvanje kod baka, pa nisam morala razmisljati o jaslicama koje mi se stvarno cine nuznim zlom.

Ali vrtic... tu potpisujem *mamu courage*. Ja iz vrtica i skole nosim samo lijepe uspomene (stvarno po onoj 'najljepse je djacko doba'   :Grin:  )  Mi smo se druzili, zabavljali, ucili, stvarali prijateljstva, prve ljubavi, igrali lastika preko odmora... stvarno se toga sjecam s nostalgijom. Uz dodatak da za mladje dijete mislim prvenstveno na kraci boravak u vrticu, ne od 8-16 sati.

----------


## mama courage

:? ne kužim... pa nemojte onda izlazit iz vaša četiri zida! zabarikadirajte se, isključite telefone, televizore il se odselite u pustinju...  :?  institucije, društvo, život... pa to je neminovno... pobogu, pravite od svega bauk!  :Rolling Eyes:  i izmišljate toplu vodu! 

ne kužim čemu zlo ? nije da i ja nemam strahove zbog zxujinog polaska u školu (mnogi problemi koji u moje vrijeme nisu postojali, sad su tu), al u globalu se sigurno ne ježim od tog školskog doba, a svi problemi koji i  dođu - zajedno ćemo se suočiti s njima i riješiti ih! 

gdje se po vama i na koji način provodi socijalizacija ?

----------


## Princeza S

Ja se pridružujem struji protiv institucija...
Iz vrtića i škole nemam gotovo uopće lijepih uspomena.
Nisam tip čovjeka koji podnosi velike grupe i takve utvrđene sisteme.
Jednostavno zahtjevam individualan pristup i ne podnosim da me se trpa u kalupe...
U biti teško mi je to objasnit, samo se sjećam da sam bila jako usamljena iako uvijek voljena od sve djece...
Iz tog kutka, možda ipak preferiram privatne vrtiće i škole, ne zbog nekog elitizma ili kakogod, već zbog posebnih, kreativnih programa i manjih grupa...

Socijalizacija nije nužno u vrtiću, ona je i u tome koliko se vi kao roditelji družite sa svojim prijateljima, koliko vam ljudi prolazi kroz kuću, idete li s djecom u parkiće, pozivate li mame i bebe doma, idete li k njima doma, i meni nije niš pomogao vrtić da se bolje snađem u školi i blabla...
Dakle nebih poistovjećivala ta dva pojma.

Osim toga, moj muž dodaje, postoje i igraonice, postoje plivanja, ritmika, i dr radionice gdje se eto dijete opet nađe u grupi a nemora ići u vritć od do i ...

----------


## Kanga

*mc*, Princeza S je dosta toga objasnila,
hocu i ja, sigurno, jos koju pridodati , ali nekom drugom prilkom...
odoh se sad druziti s tobom tamo gdje se kuzimo   :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

> gdje se po vama i na koji način provodi socijalizacija ?


socijalizacija kreće od samog rođenja, obzirom da se za novorođenče brinu drugi ljudi
pojednostavljeno, primarna soc. (ujedno i najvažnija) odvija se u krugu obitelji, tu beba/ dijete uči temeljna ponašanja, osnove kulture i društva u kojem živi
sekundarna soc. se odvija u vršnjačkoj skupini, gdje se uče nekakva pravila i običaji društvenog života.
e sad, neki će reći da je za to potreban vrtić/ škola. ja ne mislim da je tako, te da to ovisi, kako reče princeza S 


> koliko se vi kao roditelji družite sa svojim prijateljima, koliko vam ljudi prolazi kroz kuću, idete li s djecom u parkiće, pozivate li mame i bebe doma, idete li k njima doma ... postoje i igraonice, postoje plivanja, ritmika, i dr radionice gdje se eto dijete opet nađe u grupi


dijete i izvan vrtića/ škole može imati svoju skupinu prijatelja sa svojim karakteristikama i svojim ulogama (pasivni/ aktivni, submisivni/ dominatni, tihi/ glasni ...) gdje itekako može naučiti "pravila igre".
i još nešto što mi se užasno ne sviđa jeste to što u vrtićima/ školama moraju "slušati" nametnute im autoritete (tete, učitelje), eto tako, iz čista mira, nema nekog razloga, ali morate ih slušati. ne sviđa mi se poruka koju to šalje djeci.

i ok, nisam pobjegla u prašumu, i živim i prihvaćam ovo društvo, ali to ne znači da mi se institucionalizacija (pogotovo male djece) sviđa.

----------


## Kanga

Lutonjice,  8)

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ah, Lutonjice, uštedjela si mi pisanje, a vjerujem da sama niti ne bih sve to tako dobro sročila.  :Kiss:

----------


## Luna Rocco

S tim da se meni škola (za sad) ipak ne čini takvim baukom, ipak se radi o većoj djeci (6-7+). Ali institucionalizacija djece 1+ (pa i 3+) pod krinkom socijalizacije mi je vrlo, vrlo odbojna.

----------


## Lutonjica

> S tim da se meni škola (za sad) ipak ne čini takvim baukom, ipak se radi o većoj djeci (6-7+).


nije se ni meni činila, ali kako se škola bliži, a zara raste (a i dalje ostaje tip djeteta kojem, u nedostatku boljeg izraza, "ne paše institucionalizacija"), ja se ježim.

----------


## mama courage

> pa i 3+) pod krinkom socijalizacije mi je vrlo, vrlo odbojna.


al to upravo je elitistički način razmišljanja. da ne velim pomodarski, a ujedno potpuno utopijski. :? socijalizacija djeteta znači pripremanje djeteta na život u zajednici - a zajednicu ne čine samo mama/tata, babe i dide il "zlatna mladež" iz parka, po ukusu roditelja. znači djeca će se družiti samo sa djecom s čijim se roditeljima i sami roditelji druže ?! :? posebice mi je to apsurdno što su djeca veća tj. u školskoj dobi. jel imaju ta djeca prava na stvaranje vlastitih poznanstava i razočarenja, a kako da ih steknu ako ste vi stalni njihov priljepak ?!?!? 

s vaše strane predložene "igre u parku" su u biti nametnute, strogo kontrolirane društvene situacije (djeca se igraju stalno pod vašim budnim okom), nema nikakve spontanosti i usvajanje društvenih normi izvan vašeg "zlatnog kaveza". pa valjda će to dijete - ako već ne bude išlo u školu   :Rolling Eyes:  - morati barem ići jednog dana raditi, susretati se s drugim ljudima, ulaziti u institucije poput matičnog ureda, predavati porezni list, il u najbanalnijem slučaju - prelaziti ulicu, gdje se nameću pravila koje diktira semafor.   

koliko je to pogrešan način razmišljanja vidim po mojoj zxuji. njen 4. rođendan je ona (kad sam je pitala koga ćemo sve pozvati) provela u društvu SVOJIH (vrtićkih) prijatelja, a ne djece MOJIH prijatelja. to da se socijalizacija vrši za vrijeme tečajeva plivanja je glupost. been there  :Rolling Eyes:  a igraonice - zbog načina i vremena rada tu uopće ne može biti smislene igre niti vremena boljeg upoznavanja među djecom (kao što je u vrtiću). nitko od vas očigledno nije nikad ni doživio kako mu dijete veselo i puno žara prepričava događaje iz vrtića, kako priča kako se pauli sviđa toni   :Grin:  pa da bi znali što to svom djetetu konkretno uskraćujete.  




> moraju "slušati" nametnute im autoritete (tete, učitelje), eto tako, iz čista mira, nema nekog razloga, ali morate ih slušati. ne sviđa mi se poruka koju to šalje djeci


žao mi je što se na ovom topicu najvjerojatnije neće nijedan prosvjetni radnik javiti koji će nam objasniti kako to on "iz čista mira" i bezrazložno nameće svoj autoritet.   :Rolling Eyes:  

kad teta nameće da se igračke moraju spremiti il da se za stolom sjedi i ruča a ne divlja - koje je to bezrazložno namećenje autoriteta. uff...

mislim da ovdje progovara nesigurnost roditelja koji se boje gubitka vlastitog autoriteta il koji se boje da osim njih bi dijete (ne daj bože   :Rolling Eyes:  ) moglo steći i druge autoritete i to u pozitivnom smislu - uzore. jer cijelo vrijeme se u vašem primjeru vi namećete kao neprikosnoveni autoriteti - ako se ježite/ježiš škole - do koje godine mislite pratiti dijete u njegovom odrastanju/igrama ?!?




> ali kako se škola bliži, a zara raste (a i dalje ostaje tip djeteta kojem, u nedostatku boljeg izraza, "ne paše institucionalizacija"), ja se ježim.


postavlja se pitanje koliko si ti - svojim vlastitim stavom -  tome kumovala. (i time ujedno učinila medveđu uslugu svom djetetu)

----------


## maria71

mc, meni nitko od forumašica ne bi dao svoje dijete  da ga ja učim jer sam ja autoritativna učiteljica-ne dozvoljavam pojedincu da preuzme sat ,jer smo mi grupa sa ciljem -cilje je što učinkovitije i bez stresa usvojiti gradivo i znati ga primjeniti


neki dan sam dobila nadimak Staljin jer sam se, zamisli ,usudila priprijetiti jedinicom i dala po neku  iz zalaganja ako se ne napravi pokus i objasni   :Rolling Eyes:  ( na satu je to bilo, sav pribor imaju pred nosom ,kao i upute )

a sve zbog testiranja 8 razreda u 5 mjesecu, to će doći za čas


vrtić ne volim, glupa konstrukcija, ali eto, zbog mogućnosti pobolijevanja mog djeteta- Marko je osjetliv

sa svim ostalim sam zadovoljna

i  zato se ne javljam ovdje jer se sa svojim razmišljanjima ne uklapam u ovo forumsku većinu- moje dijete iznad svega

jer kad se na okupu nađe 10 takvih prinčeva i princeza učiteljica može ravno kod psihijatra po doznake za višemjesečno bolovanje

----------


## dorotea24

> i još nešto što mi se užasno ne sviđa jeste to što u vrtićima/ školama moraju "slušati" nametnute im autoritete (tete, učitelje), eto tako, iz čista mira, nema nekog razloga, ali morate ih slušati. ne sviđa mi se poruka koju to šalje djeci.


Pa razlog je jednostavan. Djeca su došla u školu po nekakvo zanje koje im treba prenijeti metodički, didaktički i pedagoski potkovana osoba, dakle naravno da dijete treba postupiti po učiteljevim uputama odnosno mora ga slušati jer  nema dovoljno iskustva i znanja da bi se samo učilo. A što se tiče slušanja učitelja u smislu discipline i načina ponašanja tu ne bi trebalo biti problema ako je dijete od kuće prihvatilo nekakve normalne norme ponašanja. A ne razumijem kako bi se djeca obrazovala, osim unajmljivanja privatnih učitelja?

I potpisujem mamu courage skoro u potpunosti sa ovim zadnjim postom bez obzira što sam dobila čokoladu  :Grin:

----------


## dorotea24

> jer kad se na okupu nađe 10 takvih prinčeva i princeza učiteljica može ravno kod psihijatra po doznake za višemjesečno bolovanje


Moj naklon kolegice   :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

MC, jednostavno se ne slažemo po ovom pitanju.

Kao prvo, i vrtić je nametnuta grupa. Dijete je isto "osuđeno" na određen broj djece. Ok, izbor je definitivno veći nego u parku i s tom djecom je u svakodnevnoj interakciji, ali zbog čega bi to bilo nužno? Već sam pisala o tome - odlazak u vrtić povremeno, na par sati, iza 3. godine mi je skroz ok, ali pomisao da dijete MORA boraviti sa skupinom druge djece svaki dan 8-10 sati mi je koma i nitko me ne može uvjeriti da je to super. Išla sam u vrtić, živo ga se sjećam, a i poznajem djecu koja nikako ne prihvaćaju vrtić (samo njihovi roditelji žmire na tu činjenicu) - ako bi eventualno netko išao potezati argument da se u 25 godina puuuuuuuno toga promijenilo . Da se ne znam što promijenilo, mene užasava pomisao da rodim dijete koje dam drugima na odgajanje. Naravno da će drugi imati utjecaja na njega, taj utjecaj pozdravljam i ne želim sputavati, ali ipak želim da u prvim godinama glavni utjecaj dolazi od mene i MD-a. Mislim, pa mi smo njegovi roditelji, tko bi mu trebao biti glavna figura s 3-4 godine, teta u vrtiću?  :Rolling Eyes:  

O školskoj dobi možeš raspravljati s Lutonjicom, meni je ideja škole sasvim prihvatljiva. Nekako mi je savršeno logično i prirodno da smo u prve 3 godine glavne figure djetetu MD i ja, nakon toga se taj krug širi povremenim druženjima (ne samo s našim "odabranim" malim prijateljima, nego i na rođendanima, u parkovima, igraonicama, bazenima... Btw, vjerovala ili ne, Kalebu već dugo nije moguće "nametnuti" društvo - on si je, od sve djece s kojima se družimo, odabrao dva prijatelja, dok drugu djecu napadno ignorira, ma kako ih često viđali. Dakle, ne bojim se za njega da će u budućnosti sklapati prijateljstva po inerciji jer jednostavno nije taj tip). S nekih 4-5 godina će mi biti normalno da sam provede vrijeme kod prijatelja, u igraonici ili u "maloj školi" (odnosno, nečemu poput vrtića što nije toliko kruto), dakle, ne pod mojim budnim okom. Ali, kao što rekoh, da sada s 2 godine provodi 8+ sati u instituciji svaki dan u ime socijalizacije - ne pada mi ni na kraj pameti. 

I još koja o nametanju - moje dijete već sad može birati želi li otići iz parka/igraonice/posjete ako se ne želi više igrati. U vrtiću dijete nema tu mogućnost, ima čamiti tamo svaki dan do kasnog popodneva htio to ili ne, ima jesti kad svi jedu, igrati se kad se svi igraju... Nekako mi se čini da u ovoj mojoj organizaciji ipak više do izražaja dolazi njegova slobodna volja, tako da je za mene baš vrtić idealan primjer nametanja nečega djeci. Gledam po sebi - volim svoje prijatelje, ali da me netko tjera da se s njima družim svaki dan po 8 sati, ne bih ih više toliko voljela.

----------


## a zakaj

Staljinka, ja bih vrlo rado svoje dijete podvrgnula tvom autoritetu, samo da znas.

inace, ja se donekle slazem s obje struje, i lutonjicinom i emsinom, doduse mozda ipak vise naginjem emsi.

evo, imam jedno vrticko (zapravo jos jaslicko) i jedno skolsko dijete, i iz te perspektive, meni se vrtic cini kao nekakvo utopijsko okruzenje.
nije da ne upce nemam nikakvih zamjerki, ali vidim da je tonka tamo istinski sretna, a i toncek je bio, nakon pocetne dvije godine (on je prerano krenuo).
kao sto kaze mc



> nitko od vas očigledno nije nikad ni doživio kako mu dijete veselo i puno žara prepričava događaje iz vrtića, kako priča kako se pauli sviđa toni Grin pa da bi znali što to svom djetetu konkretno uskraćujete.


osim toga, meni se svidja ideja da se u neko doba dijete nadje u sredini u kojoj se mora samo snaci, stvoriti svoj status i identitet, i jako mi je zanimljivo na saznavati na koji nacin funkcioniraju moja djeca kad mene nema blizu. naravno, osnova za tako nesto je postojanje povjerenja u institucije kojima ih povjeravam, da nemam povjerenja ne bi mi bilo lako.

a sto se skole tice, tu mi se stvari ne cine tako idealnim. Nacin rada, ucenja i socjalizacije je bitno razlicit u skoli i vrticu, a skola je nazalost obavezna takva kakva je. Tu za sad bas nisam stekla neko silno povjerenje u instituciju (jesam u jednu uciteljicu, ali to samo po sebi nije dovoljno).

----------


## a zakaj

> Ali, kao što rekoh, da sada s 2 godine provodi 8+ sati u instituciji svaki dan u ime socijalizacije - ne pada mi ni na kraj pameti.


pa nitko normalan to ne bi tvrdio. djeca od 2 godine provode 8+ sati u vrticu primarno zato jer im roditelji rade, a ne zato da bi se socijalizirali.

da sam doma i da ne radim, ja bih upisala dijete u nekakav skraceni nekolikosatni program s  oko 3 godine (ovisno o djetetu), i onda s vremenom produzivala taj boravak u skladu sa zeljama djeteta. to bi po meni bilo idealno.

doduse, vec sam sad dozivjela (a tonka jos nema tri), da mi, kad u 16h dodjem po nju, veli da ona jos ne bi doma, i da bi se jos igrala.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> nitko od vas očigledno nije nikad ni doživio kako mu dijete veselo i puno žara prepričava događaje iz vrtića, kako priča kako se pauli sviđa toni Grin pa da bi znali što to svom djetetu konkretno uskraćujete.


I još samo ovo - ja svaki dan doživljavam kako se dijete veselo i puno žara budi i ima mogućnost provesti dan sa svojom mamom. Vjerujem da bi i mnoga vrtićka djeca to željela.

a zakaj, 


> osim toga, meni se svidja ideja da se u neko doba dijete nadje u sredini u kojoj se mora samo snaci, stvoriti svoj status i identitet, i jako mi je zanimljivo na saznavati na koji nacin funkcioniraju moja djeca kad mene nema blizu.


Ovo se i meni sviđa, ali jednostavno sam uvjerena da mnogi prerano guraju svoju djecu u takvu sredinu. Polazim od sebe - vrtić sam mrzila, ali u školi sam se super uklopila, našla prijatelje... Jer sam tada bila spremna. S 3 godine nisam bila spremna provoditi cijeli dan bez tate i mame.

MC, kao što ti misliš da se mi bojimo gubitka autoriteta (nije mi to baš jasno, ali ajde), tako bih i ja mogla pitati čega se vi bojite gurajući malo dijete u zajednicu - pomisli da bi dijete - oh, užasa - moglo biti "previše" vezano za svoje roditelje? Opet iz vlastitog iskustva - prvih 5 godina sam bila jaaaaaako vezana, ali sam zato i vrlo sigurna u sebe - bila i ostala cijeli život - jer me nisu nigdje gurali od sebe (vrtić je bio kraća epizoda, srećom su znali prepoznati da tamo iskreno patim i ispisali su me), a problema sa socijalizacijom nikad nisam imala, dapače, izrazito sam društvena.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali, kao što rekoh, da sada s 2 godine provodi 8+ sati u instituciji svaki dan u ime socijalizacije - ne pada mi ni na kraj pameti.
> 
> 
> pa nitko normalan to ne bi tvrdio. djeca od 2 godine provode 8+ sati u vrticu primarno zato jer im roditelji rade, a ne zato da bi se socijalizirali.


Oh, ali mnogi upravo to tvrde.  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

I ja mislim da socijalizacija nije druženje u parku nego učenje na suživot u grupi različitih. Imala sam jako dobro mišljenje o vrtiću, i smatrala ga potrebnim (NE osam sati dnevno, samo tko si to može priuštiti), ali onda sam išla sa djetetom u vrtić i mišljenje mi se iz temelja promijenilo. Svejedno mi je žao što Lea ne može u vrtić bar na par sati dnevno jer njoj definitivno fali druženja sa djecom  :/

----------


## a zakaj

> nitko od vas očigledno nije nikad ni doživio kako mu dijete veselo i puno žara prepričava događaje iz vrtića, kako priča kako se pauli sviđa toni Grin pa da bi znali što to svom djetetu konkretno uskraćujete.
> 			
> 		
> 
> I još samo ovo - ja svaki dan doživljavam kako se dijete veselo i puno žara budi i ima mogućnost provesti dan sa svojom mamom. Vjerujem da bi i mnoga vrtićka djeca to željela.


gle, djece ima stvarno razlicite, i sigurno ti mozes najbolje zakljuciti sto kalebu vise treba.

ja se slazem da ima djece za koju bi bilo bolje da nisu uopce isla u vrtic, i kojima je vrtic vise nastetio nego koristio. npr. moja sestra je isto bila takva.
doduse, to ne ovisi samo o djetetu, nego cesto i o vrticu. nisu sve tete i svi vrtici takvi da bi im rado prepustio svoje dijete.
iskreno, situacija da si prisiljen voditi dijete u vrtic u kojem znas da mu se ne posvecuje adekvatna briga ili ga se cak gnjavi, mi je jedan od najgorih scenarija koje mogu zamisliti u zivotu, i jako sam sretna da nam se to nije nikad dogodilo.

a sto se ovog budjenja uz mamu tice, antun je npr. imao jednu godinu kad je uglavnom mogao birati hoce li ici u vrtic ili ostati doma (kad sam ja bila na porodiljnom). povremeno je pozelio ostati doma, ali uglavnom je birao ici u vrtic. on je recimo tip kojem su prijatelji, poslije roditelja (a roditelji su mu povremeno dosadni) najvaznija stavka u zivotu.

----------


## vertex

> nije se ni meni činila, ali kako se škola bliži, a zara raste (a i dalje ostaje tip djeteta kojem, u nedostatku boljeg izraza, "ne paše institucionalizacija"), ja se ježim.


Ovo ti je stvarno, ali stvarno opasan stav. Rađe se dobro potrudi da u vremenu preostalom do škole nađeš školu i učiteljicu koja vam odgovara. Vjerujem da to nije nemoguće.  

Što se diskusije tiče - već sam jednom rekla, ne pada mi napamet tvrditi da sam djecu slala u jaslice radi socijalizacije. Isto tako, da sam vidjela da su tamo nesretni, tražila bih druga rješenja. Djetetu sigurno nije potrebno ići u jaslice, ne mogu reći ni da mu je potrebno ići u vrtić.

Ali, s druge strane, malo je glupo da neki ne mogu povjerovati da neka djeca u vrtiću - uživaju. Bez obzira što oni sami možda i ne bi odabrali vrtić. Tete nisu besmisleni nametnutu autoriteti - moja djeca svoje tete *vole*. Djeca u D. grupi se sa svojim tetama maze, trče ih poljubiti na rastanku. Stiču se prijateljstva koja traju, evo, i do drugog razreda i nastavit će se i dalje (a nismo u istom kvartu). U vrtiću se ne čami, tamo se živi - voli, igra, svađa, uči.

----------


## apricot

i ja imam istu takvu doma.
i, zahvaljujem Bogu na tome, jer ja nisam tip koji može biti s djetetom 24 sata.
a pogotovo u prve tri. 
sad nam je već super jer smo ravnopravne u komunikaciji, a i zna se povući u sobu i čitati po 2-3 sata.

nije teško biti s djetetom, teško je biti sam s djetetom.
glasam za život u komuni.

----------


## vertex

> nije teško biti s djetetom, teško je biti sam s djetetom.
> glasam za život u komuni.


Ja mislim da u ovome definitivno ima istine.
Djeca su se u prošlosti odgajala u obitelji, ali ne ovakvoj kakva je danas. Odgajali su se u čoporu djece. Ako je vrtić djeci neprirodan, ja bih rekla da je i dan proveden s mamom i bratom, uz posjet parku, isto neprirodan.

----------


## vertex

Ne mislim čoporu nužno od iste obitelji, nego baš od zajednice - šira obitelj, susjedi.

----------


## tanja_b

> nije teško biti s djetetom, teško je biti sam s djetetom.


Mislim da je ovo bit svega.

----------


## Kanga

ako ce ovo umanjiti razdaljine izmedu mene i onih koji imaju pozitivna razmisljanja o institucijama, priznat cu da moja djeca uskoro krecu u klasicni vrtic. buduci da se selimo iz Graza u Zagreb gdje odmah pocinjemo raditi, nismo bili u prilici naci drugo rjesenje. i ne iskljucujem mogucnost da ce to imati i neke pozitivne strane, pod uvjetom da uspijem (a junacki cu se potruditi) da mi djeca:
a) tamo borave sto je moguce krace vrijeme
b) ne zakljuce da je ono (ili barem ne sve) sto tamo dozivljavaju socijalizacija
c) razumiju zasto je teta prisiljena primjenjivati nesto sto naziva "kazna" i "nagrada"

*mc*, ne bih se slozila s tobom da je nesklonost institucionaliriziranoj socijalizaciji i ucenju pomodarstvo (ja se u ovom nasem svijetu osjecam BESKRAJNO usamljena u takvim razmisljanjima   :Sad:  ), ali da je utopija, sve dok vecina to dozivljava pomodarstvom, s tim bih se slozila.

*Maria71*, meni je jako tuzno sto ste vi prosvjetni radnici prisiljeni koristiti metode mrkve i batine da biste djecu potakli na ucenje (ili bilo kakvu drugu suradnju) i potpuno razumijem stres koji je s time povezan. mislis li da je to jedini nacin rada u skolama? ako jest, onda imam imam odgovor na pitanje zasto mi se skole ne svidaju. 

Luna, jako mi se svidaju tvoji odgovori. sto se tice stavova o skoli, mislim da ti je Kaleb jos preemali   :Smile:  , i ja sam slicno razmisljala kad je moj prvijenac bio u njegovim godinam   :Grin:  

sto se mene tice, mozemo ovdje ovako i dalje, ali mozda bismo se mi koji "ne volimo institucije" mogli i dodatno druziti na http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...light=#1429151

----------


## a zakaj

i meni je tesko biti samoj non-stop s djetetom/djecom (zapravo, cak j lakse s djecom nego djetetom).
za djecu je 'komuna' sigurno super, ali meni ne bi ni to pasalo.

----------


## apricot

ne znam kako je bilo kod vas, ali dok sam ja bila mala, mame su iznosile stolčeke iza zgrade, džezvu, kavu i keks, sjedile i pričale, a djeca se igrala. izmiješanih uzrasta. dekice, lutke i koještarije, penjanje po drveću...
u takvim uvjetima je stvarno bilo lijepo odrastati i mame nisu bile isfrustrirane samoćom.

----------


## maria71

Kanga dovoljno idem na seminare i dovoljno čitam stručnu literaturu pa mi dodatna edukacije ne treba.za sada.

No, hvala svejedno.

P.S. 

Mislim da me ne poznaš dovoljno da bi me mogla prosuđivati iz par postova na ovom topicu, a imam ih cca 6000 na ovom forumu.

----------


## a zakaj

> ne znam kako je bilo kod vas, ali dok sam ja bila mala, mame su iznosile stolčeke iza zgrade, džezvu, kavu i keks, sjedile i pričale, a djeca se igrala. izmiješanih uzrasta. dekice, lutke i koještarije, penjanje po drveću...
> u takvim uvjetima je stvarno bilo lijepo odrastati i mame nisu bile isfrustrirane samoćom.


ja sam zivjela u sredisnjoj samoborskoj ulici, punoj starih kuca i staraca, djece nije bilo, a i imali smo visoku ogradu i haustor. tak da smo bili sami, ali nas je barem bilo troje. ipak, vjesno smo zalili sto ne zivimo u juznom naselju (lut ce znato o cemu pricam). kad sam krenula u vrtic, tek godinu prije skole, bila sam presretna, ali malo neprilagodjena. sestra se nikad nije privikla, a i brat od tada vuce buntovnu narav (doduse, oni fakat nisu imali srece s tetama, bas su ih maltretirale)

----------


## Kanga

> nije teško biti s djetetom, teško je biti sam s djetetom..


svaka cast apricot!




> glasam za život u komuni.


i ja! samo ne u dobno segregiranoj...

----------


## a zakaj

ja sam danas kraljica tipfelera   :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

> Kanga dovoljno idem na seminare i dovoljno čitam stručnu literaturu pa mi dodatna edukacije ne treba.za sada.
> 
> No, hvala svejedno.
> 
> P.S. 
> Mislim da me ne poznaš dovoljno da bi me mogla prosuđivati iz par postova na ovom topicu, a imam ih cca 6000 na ovom forumu.


Marija, jako sam se uzrujala priocitavsi ovo, jer mi je jako bitno da drugima ne nanosim nepravdu. *molim te*, mozes li mi pojasniti kako si shvatila moj post (moze i na pm, da ne odemo OT)?

sa svoje strane, mogu reci da mi zaista nije bila namjera da te niti poducavam, niti prosudujem. i ne mogu opistai koliko mi je zao sto sam tako zvucala.

htjela sam pitati nekoga tko ima iskustva sa radom u skoli (a u isto vrijeme mi se svida njegov nacin razmisljanja - procitala sam gomilu tvojih postova i zapamtila ih - po dobrom), misli li da je sustav ocjena (i opcenito metoda nagrade i kazne) jedini nacin da se djeca potaknu na ucenje i suradnju - u skoli (doma to nije).

zvuci li ti ovo jos uvijek uvredljivo?

sad vidim da sam se mogla ljepse, njeznije, obzirnije izraziti.
mislim da sam u krivom trenutku (u vec pomalo nabrijanoj atmosferi) iskoristila krivi izraz ("mrkva " i "batina", koji kod svih izaziva negativne konotacije). to vidim kao svoju pogresku. i jos jednom se ispricavam. iza sadrzaja svog pitanja i dalje stojim.

nadam se da cu naici na razumijevane...

----------


## Lutonjica

joj pokušat ću sad brzinski   :Grin:  




> Rađe se dobro potrudi da u vremenu preostalom do škole nađeš školu i učiteljicu koja vam odgovara


na ovom ozbiljno radim, pa se nadam da će sve biti ok.




> nitko od vas očigledno nije nikad ni doživio kako mu dijete veselo i puno žara prepričava događaje iz vrtića


u pravu si, nisam to doživjela, iako zara ide u vrtić već godinu dana.




> koliko je to pogrešan način razmišljanja vidim po mojoj zxuji. njen 4. rođendan je ona (kad sam je pitala koga ćemo sve pozvati) provela u društvu SVOJIH (vrtićkih) prijatelja, a ne djece MOJIH prijatelja


zara je na svoj 4. rođenda pozvala samo dvoje vrtićkih prijatelja, svi ostali koje je pozvala bili su njena ekipa iz parka ili od naših prijatelja. također, odbila je slaviti rođendan u vrtiću. njena sadašnja najbolja prijateljica je također frendica iz parka, koju je upoznala puno prije vrtića.
(tada nismo poznavali njene roditelje, ali smo u međuvremenu i mi postali prijatelji), 



> postavlja se pitanje koliko si ti - svojim vlastitim stavom - tome kumovala. (i time ujedno učinila medveđu uslugu svom djetetu)


da, istina, to se i ja pitam. iako, moj stav na početku polaska u vrtić uopće nije bio ovako negativan, čak suprotno, jako smo se obje veselile i bile strašno uzbuđene. moj izrazito negativan stav razvijao se tek kasnije, gledajući zarinu tugu.




> mislim da ovdje progovara nesigurnost roditelja koji se boje gubitka vlastitog autoriteta il koji se boje da osim njih bi dijete (ne daj bože  ) moglo steći i druge autoritete i to u pozitivnom smislu - uzore


ni jedno ni drugo nije točno. nemam problema s tim da moje dijete ima uzore/ autoritete (dapače!!), niti da ti autoriteti budu učitelji   :Grin:  . ali želim da taj autoritet bude zavrijeđen. isto kao što pokušavam i sama zavrijediti da budem svojoj djeci autoritet - znači ne da me slušaju jer sam im mama i moja riječ je glavna, nego zato što mi vjeruju i zato što me poštuju. i ako će imati takvog učitelja koji će im s vremenom zavrijeđeno postati uzor - super! ali ako će morati "slušati" nekog tko nije ni blizu tome da bude uzor, samo zato što ga je netko postavio za "glavnog", e to mi je užas.

----------


## Princeza S

> ne bih se slozila s tobom da je nesklonost institucionaliriziranoj socijalizaciji i ucenju pomodarstvo (ja se u ovom nasem svijetu osjecam BESKRAJNO usamljena u takvim razmisljanjima  ), ali da je utopija, sve dok vecina to dozivljava pomodarstvom, s tim bih se slozila. 
> 
> Kanga, nemoj se osjećati beskrajno usamljena u tim razmišljanjima, ima nas još...join the club  
> 
> (Btw. zašto pobogu seliš iz graza u zagreb???!!!!)
> 
> Kakvo pomodarstvo...mene ta institucionalizacija podsjeća na socijalistički sustav, od kojega smo pobjegli glavom bez obzira, a individualan pristup je po meni dio suvremenog načina života, demokracije i sl. (nadam se da ne lupetam baš jako  ).
> 
> Ako nečija djeca vole ići u institucija kao što je vrtić, super, mislim da je bitno da roditelj zna prepoznati što mu dijete treba, ili ako mu nešto ne odgovara.
> ...

----------


## Princeza S

Malo sam neiskusna, ovo gore nije sve citat, samo prvi pasus, ostalo je moje  :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Ajme meni   :Sad:  Meni su se kod vrtića najmanje svidjela tužna lica kakva su sva djeca imala  :/ I kako se produciraju, lijepe na tete, traže komadićke pažnje   :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ajme meni   Meni su se kod vrtića najmanje svidjela tužna lica kakva su sva djeca imala  :/ I kako se produciraju, lijepe na tete, traže komadićke pažnje


ja sam se nekoliko puta na ovo skoro rasplakala   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## a zakaj

> iako, moj stav na početku polaska u vrtić uopće nije bio ovako negativan, čak suprotno, jako smo se obje veselile i bile strašno uzbuđene. moj izrazito negativan stav razvijao se tek kasnije, gledajući zarinu tugu.


ovo mi je bas tuzno citati.  a jel mislis da bi tako bilo u svakom vrticu, jer je ona takvo dijete, ili je stvar u bas ovim tetama/djeci/vrticu?

----------


## apricot

moje dijete vrišti od sreće kad ulazi u vrtić, a o tetama priča kao o najrođenijima.
na osnovu takvog iskustva sam postavila svoje parametre i nadam se da i neću imati drugačijih iskustava.

----------


## Kanga

:Laughing:  moram ovo napisati. u trenutku kad sam procitala zadnji mail od Marije71 i napisala joj odgovor, prekinula mi se veza (stvarno ne znam zasto), pa sam zakljucila da mora da sam u time-outu (ili potpunom izgonu s foruma).  
osjecala sam se prije svega neshvaceno, ali i grozno. NIKAD, ali NIKAD necu svoje dijete staviti u time-out...   :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

sto se tice 'tuznih lica', to je stvarno grozan prizor.
u najmladjim jaslickim grupama su ona vrlo cesta (i vlada tisina), kasnije ih je manje, ali zapravo, mislim da sam ih povremeno vidjala i kod djece u predskolskim grupama. ne mislim na neku povremenu tugu, nego na ionaj izraz po kojem znas da bi za to dijete bilo bolje danije tu.

ali, vec u starijim jaslickim grupama u nasem vrticu prevladava smijeh i radost, kod gotovo sve djece.

----------


## Mima

a zakaj, kako znaš? Mislim, koliko prilike imaš boraviti u vrtiću?

----------


## tanja_b

Naša iskustva s vrtićem su prije dobra nego loša.
Jedina zamjerka koju imam za vrtić je - šmrkavost. E sad, tu imamo sreće, pa mi je dijete relativno otporno i nismo imali težih bolesti ili duljih bolovanja (jer da jesmo, vjerojatno bih drugačije razmišljala).
Bilo je malo tuge (zapravo, više zbunjenosti) u početku, ali sad, kad ga vidim kako se ujutro zatrči teti i baci joj se u zagrljaj, uopće nemam nikakvih dilema.
I kako smo jučer popodne ostali 10 minuta dulje jer smo čekali mamu od drugog dečkića da oni mogu zajedno trčati do izlaza.
I kako je konačno počeo percipirati i drugu djecu (to još ne znači da se igra s njima, ali bar svima zna ime   :Smile:  )
Ne znam, i mene je nekad (naročito dok nisam imala dijete) bilo strah tog hipotetskog Vrtića (naročito prisjećajući se vlastitih iskustava), ali s Andrejevim polaskom, strahovi su se rasplinuli...

(eh da, jaslice smo ipak preskočili)

----------


## a zakaj

> a zakaj, kako znaš? Mislim, koliko prilike imaš boraviti u vrtiću?


zapravo, nemam puno.
zakljucujem po onom sto vidim ujutro i popodne, eventualno prizorima iz dvorista koje vidim ako prolazim blizu, a i po onome kako djeca reagiraju i sto pricaju (a tonka je prava tuzibaba i voli pricati).
jednostavno, imam toliko povjerenja u nju da ona zna prepoznati je li neka sredina za nju ok ili nije, pa ako je ona svako jutro sretna sto ide u vrtic, onda je valjda ok.

tuzna lica sam vidjala prilikom adaptacije, ali i kasnije, ako dolazis svaki dan i zadrzis se 5 min. na vratima, mozes stosta usnimiti.

----------


## Mima

Hm, da, ja se stalno nadam da je moje loše iskustvo posljedica određenog vrtića ili lošeg perioda u vrtiću - jesen, adaptacija. Šogorica koja je odgajateljica mi je rekla da je to teško vrijeme u svakom vrtiću. 
Opet ne mogu da se ne pitam zašto je teško ako starija djeca vole ići u vrtić. Uglavnom, sjećam se da sam govorila MM-u kako se u vrtiću nitko nije smijao, niti djeca, niti tete nego da je vladala komorna atmosfera.
MM je vodio Leu na upoznavanje na proljeće i imao je drugačije dojmove.

Ja sam bila dosta velika zagovornica vrtića, prije svega radi druženja, jer Lei toga fali - i vidjela sam da je u vrtiću dok bi se igrali neke organizirane igre bila sretna (no ja sam bila tamo čitavo vrijeme). Mi smo odustali radi bolesti, ali mi je to iskustvo ostavilo stvarno loš dojam o vrtiću (u mnogim stvarima), toliko loš da razmišljam da li da uopće više ikad pokušavamo.

----------


## ninet

> *moje dijete vrišti od sreće kad ulazi u vrtić, a o tetama priča kao o najrođenijima.*
> na osnovu takvog iskustva sam postavila svoje parametre i nadam se da i neću imati drugačijih iskustava.


A ne bi da je ijednom osjetila da ti imas podozriv stav prema tetama ili vrticu kao instituciji. Cinjenica da je ti saljes u vrtic, a ne u mucionu ili neko sivo, tuzno, sumorno mjesto prepuno djecice sa maskom tuige na licu - sigurno doprinosi i njenom pozitivnom stavu.

Ja sad ne znam jesam li negdje nesto fulila, ali npr. jasno mi je da LR ima stav kakav ima o vrticu i stoga je K kod kuce, ali mi ne bi bilo jasno da zadrzava takav stav, a nastavlja dijete slati u mrsku instituciju...

E sad - da se vratim temi
Ne mogu sebe uopste zamisliti kako ne radim 3 godine. Jezim se od takve mogucnosti mada si je mogu finansijski priustiti. 
V ne ide u vrtic jer si mozemo priustiti tetu koja ga cuva u nasoj kuci, ali ja vrtic ne smatram mracnom institucijom, samo jednim rjesenjem koje nikada nije usavrseno, a osmisljeno je kad su zene pocele ostvarivati svoja prava. Ono sto mi se u vrticima ne svidja jeste losa higijena, losa hrana i prevelik broj djece u odnosu na broj odgajateljica.

@lutonjice, meni ova Zarina tuga lici na nesto drugo...ona je ipak godinama bila s tobom doma i jedna ste drugoj bile centar svijeta. Onda dodje mala sestra, ostaje s tobom kuci, a Zara ide u vrtic. I ja bih bila tuzna na njenom mjestu i shvatala taj vrtic ko kaznu....Zasto je ne vratis doma?

----------


## a zakaj

> Opet ne mogu da se ne pitam zašto je teško ako starija djeca vole ići u vrtić.


ako sam dobro izracunala, ti si vodila leu na adaptaciju s 3 godine. trogodisnjaci nakon ljetnih praznika u pravilu (znaci vecina njih po mojoj procjeni) jos prolaze kroz readaptaciju, a nelagoda u vrticu se povecava ako ima i nove djece koja mozda placu ili su jednostavno neprilagodjena.
antun je prvi put s 4 i pol dosao na jesen u vrtic veselo, bez perioda readaptacije. 
tonka je vec sad u toj fazi, da i nakon mjesec dana izostanka opet veselo krene.

----------


## Mima

Da, ali to je bila mješovita grupa, od malih do predškolaraca, i svi su bili nesretni, prve dane su svi redom plakali, a kasnije su svi imali tužne i ozbiljne face. Sigurno da i ovu stariju djecu destabilizira to što imaju nove i neadaptirane u grupi, oni su stalno protiv toga rogoborili (da im idu na živce bebe), zato sam izgubila i uvjerenje da su mješovite grupe bolje.

----------


## flower

slazem se da je bolje da ostane dijete kod kuce do 3 god. uz stalnu osobu, meni nije nuzno da je to majka - majka kao prvi izbor, ako ona to zeli, ta osoba koja je uz dijete treba zeljeti biti uz to dijete, samo forsiranje da to bude majka mi nema bas nesto smisla, pa cak i antropoloski je utvrdjeno da je majka najcesce isla raditi a neka starija zena (ne nuzno rod) je brinula o potomcima, ne prihvacam price o raju proslih vremena i idealnom rod. svako vrijeme ima svoje breme.
ako nije moguce da dijete ima tu stalnu osobu do 3 god. onda mi je opcija jaslice, no nisam njihov ljubitelj i vise na njih gledam kao na potrebu rod. i nuzno zlo.
a iznad tri god. imam sivu zonu za tro i cetvorogodisnjake, tu ne znam, ovisi o djetetu i obitelji.
za petogodisnjake nalazim mnogo vise za nego protiv vrtica, pogotovo za jedince, njih bi od 4 god. (kompliciram  :Razz: )

inace sva istr. koja su se bavila ovom temom kazu da je presudan stav majke, ako ona silno zeli ostati s djetetom kod kuce, odlazak na posao rezultirat ce teskom adapt. djeteta i nesretnom majkom, a obrnuto kad majka zeli raditi a mora biti kod kuce, a to dozivljava negat. rezultirat ce agresijom i nezadovoljstvom i majke i djeteta. tada to nije dobro po dijete. znaci formula nije jednostavna.

----------


## ninet

> slazem se da je bolje da ostane dijete kod kuce do 3 god. uz stalnu osobu, meni nije nuzno da je to majka - majka kao prvi izbor, ako ona to zeli, ta osoba koja je uz dijete treba zeljeti biti uz to dijete, samo forsiranje da to bude majka mi nema bas nesto smisla, pa cak i antropoloski je utvrdjeno da je majka najcesce isla raditi a neka starija zena (ne nuzno rod) je brinula o potomcima, ne prihvacam price o raju proslih vremena i idealnom rod. svako vrijeme ima svoje breme.
> ako nije moguce da dijete ima tu stalnu osobu do 3 god. onda mi je opcija jaslice, no nisam njihov ljubitelj i vise na njih gledam kao na potrebu rod. i nuzno zlo.
> a iznad tri god. *imam sivu zonu* za tro i cetvorogodisnjake, tu ne znam, ovisi o djetetu i obitelji.
> za petogodisnjake nalazim mnogo vise za nego protiv vrtica, pogotovo za jedince, njih bi od 4 god. (kompliciram )
> 
> inace sva istr. koja su se bavila ovom temom kazu da je presudan stav majke, ako ona silno zeli ostati s djetetom kod kuce, odlazak na posao rezultirat ce teskom adapt. djeteta i nesretnom majkom, a obrnuto kad majka zeli raditi a mora biti kod kuce, a to dozivljava negat. rezultirat ce agresijom i nezadovoljstvom i majke i djeteta. tada to nije dobro po dijete. znaci formula nije jednostavna.


Ja sivu zonu imam namjeru rijesiti tako da cu V sa 4,5 ili pet godina dati u vrtic (ali neki smisleni poput Waldorfskog) bar na 4 sata dnevno

----------


## tučica

Kaj se ovo zahuktalo!!!
Ja još uvijek nisam sama sa sobom načisto što je najpametnije i najbolje za moje dijete a probali smo doslovno sve opcije.
Počela sam raditi kad je Zara napunila 11 mj.Do tada mi je karijera bila jako važna, imala sam dobar posao i primanja a i već mi je bilo dosta 24/7 boravka u kući.Osjećala sam se totalno "zatupljeno" s rutinskim kućnim poslovima a Zarino traženje pažnje 1000% na dan me ponekad izluđivalo.
Pa sam tako odlučila vratiti se na posao ranije.Zaru sam vozila svojoj mami prije posla i to je funkcioniralo 3 mjeseca.Onda se posao "zahuktao" i moji poslodavci (naviknuti na 10 godina mog rada prije djeteta) su i dalje očekivali da sam na poslu 10 a nekad i 12 sati dnevno a kad nisam da posao nosim doma i radim od doma.Naravno da taj tempo nisam ni mogla a ni željela pratiti.A nisam ni mogla svoje djete ostaviti (pa čak ni svojoj mami na 10-11 sati) nakon toga je strpati u auto, odvesti doma i staviti je na spavanje jer je djete umorno i ima svoj ritam.
Znači ja s djetetom ne bi provodila više od 1-2 dnevno (uključujući)putovanje na posao i s posla.
Probala sam raditi i od doma ali ni to nije funkcioniralo.
Kad je imala 18 mjeseci je krenula u vrtić, nakon faze adaptacije se super uklopila i baš je voljela ići u vrtić ali onda su je poharale sve moguće boleštine tako da smo više bili doma na bolovanju  i po bolnicama nego u vrtiću.
I onda mi se jednostavno dogodio "klik" u glavi a s njim mi se ostvarila i druga trudnoća.
Moje djete je jednostavno premaleno da ga svaki dan "vučem" na čuvanje kod bake u Zg, da je po čitav dan s nekim drugim, da samnom provede 1-2 dnevno prije spavanja, da ide u vrtić i od toga dobije samo razne bolesti (ima vremena za socijalizaciju).
Ja sam sad od početka trudnoće doma, Zara je samnom, prekrasno nam je skupa, to vrijeme je jednostavno nemjerljivo bilo čim.
I kad se seka rodi stvarno namjeravam ostati 3 godine doma.

Financijski bi se i snašli te tri godine(morali bi puno toga nategnuti ali išlo bi), ali sad znam da niti jedan posao, karijera i novac mi ne vrijede koliko sretno odrastanje moje djece.
I preporučam svakome tko može da bude s djecom doma.

----------


## Deaedi

> I još koja o nametanju - moje dijete već sad može birati želi li otići iz parka/igraonice/posjete ako se ne želi više igrati. U vrtiću dijete nema tu mogućnost, ima čamiti tamo svaki dan do kasnog popodneva htio to ili ne, ima jesti kad svi jedu, igrati se kad se svi igraju... Nekako mi se čini da u ovoj mojoj organizaciji ipak više do izražaja dolazi njegova slobodna volja, tako da je za mene baš vrtić idealan primjer nametanja nečega djeci. Gledam po sebi - volim svoje prijatelje, ali da me netko tjera da se s njima družim svaki dan po 8 sati, ne bih ih više toliko voljela.


Slažem se. Nisam ostala dugo doma sa H, pocela sam polako raditi vec kada je H imala 5 mjeseci. Morala sam, radi financija (stambeni i ini krediti), jer si nismo mogi priustiti da ostanem doma. 

Vrtic - sve do nedavno sam bila opterecena socijalizacijom, odnosno bojala sam se da se nece biti "socijalizirana". Nakon sto sam s njom prosla kroz nekoliko igraonica, poticala druzenje sa djecom koja inace idu u vrtic, mogu samo reci da sam pocela potpuno drugacije razmisljati.

Nista njoj ne fali. Drustvena je, pristojna, neagresivna. Puno je vise socijalizirana i od neke vrticke djece. 

A igraonice i privatni vrtici   :Rolling Eyes:   Stvarno sam zapazila neke stvari nakon kojih sam odlucila da nema sanse da je ostavim samu u nekoj igraonici.

----------


## apricot

> ima čamiti tamo svaki dan do kasnog popodneva htio to ili ne, ima jesti kad svi jedu, igrati se kad se svi igraju...


na ovo mogu reći da onda neko drugo dijete, tvoje ili ne, ima čamiti s majkom, jesti kad majka skuha i što skuha, igrati se s igračkama koje su mu tamo na raspolaganju...

dakle, sve ovisi o karakteru djeteta i karakteru roditelja.

----------


## Forka

> moje dijete vrišti od sreće kad ulazi u vrtić, a o tetama priča kao o najrođenijima.
> na osnovu takvog iskustva sam postavila svoje parametre i nadam se da i neću imati drugačijih iskustava.


Sve potpisujem!

I, Luna Rocco: apsolutna sloboda za jednoga istovremeno može značiti uskraćivanje te iste slobode nekome drugome; ne treba biti sebičan u životu. Djeca su, uostalom, kao i mi odrasli, različita i različito reagiraju na poticaje iz okoline, na situacije, na drugu djecu, ljude... Ima djece kojima je vrtić (tu podrazumijevam društvo, tete, organizaciju u vrtiću općenito) veselje (kao što je bio slučaj s mojom kćeri, dok je sve to isto nekoj drugoj djeci tlaka i gnjavaža. Nismo svi isti i ne moramo pristajati bezuvjetno na sve. Zato i postoji kategorija koja se zove "mogućnost izbora"!

----------


## Dijana

Eto , ja sam doživjela da mi dijete veselo prepričava događaje iz vrtića, jučer sam doživjela da mi kaže (nakon što je netom došla iz vrtića): "Mama, meni je tako dosadno bez mojih prijatelja".  :Heart:  Vrtić je za nju drugi dom, u kojem vrijede drugačija pravila, ali gdje se definitivno ne "čami", već s veseljem igra i uči.
A da je drugačije, tj. da vidim da je nesretna , ne bih je više slala u vrtić, makar mi to pojelo pola plaće.

----------


## mama courage

> MC, jednostavno se ne slažemo po ovom pitanju.


i ne moramo, ja sam samo napisala svoja razmišljanja i stavove, donekle kao bazu za daljnja razmišljanja i kao dokaz da se može imati drugačiji stav od vašeg. najmanje očekujem da ću se sa sugovornikom složiti, više da će se netko još pronaći u mojim riječima.

prvo - bespredmetno je govoriti o ostavljanju djece u vrtićima po 8 sati kad druge solucije nema, kad roditelji moraju raditi i kad je život takav kakav je. nitko ne misli da je to idealno, pa ni ja. također mojim stavom uopće ne zanemarujem probleme koji se mogu pojaviti u vrtiću - počev od šmrkavosti, do teške adaptacije, problematične djece, neempatičnih teta i sl. također ne zanemarujem probleme u školskom sustavu, potrebe reformi i mijenjanja puno toga u njima i sl. govorim uopćeno o stavu vrtić/škola, jer sam po vašim postovima (posebice lutonjičinom) shvatila da vi uopćeno ne vidite svrhu tih institucija. 

također - da moje dijete pokazuje tugu u očima zato jer je ostavljam u vrtiću isti tren bi je uzela doma, al moje dijete mene preklinje kad dođem po nju da i ona ostane tako dugo (do pola 5) kao i njene frendice. 




> da sam doma i da ne radim, ja bih upisala dijete u nekakav skraceni nekolikosatni program s oko 3 godine (ovisno o djetetu), i onda s vremenom produzivala taj boravak u skladu sa zeljama djeteta. to bi po meni bilo idealno.


e ovo sam upravo ja uradila. moje dijete svako jutro se budi s majkom (koliko nasmješenom u to doba jutra je sad diskutabilno   :Laughing:  ), u zadnji tren upadamo u vrtić (9h). 




> tako bih i ja mogla pitati čega se vi bojite gurajući malo dijete u zajednicu - pomisli da bi dijete - oh, užasa - moglo biti "previše" vezano za svoje roditelje?


"guram" je u zajednicu, jer u protivnom i pored fantastičnih roditelja kakvi jesmo   :Grin:  - moje dijete je bilo usamljeno i stalno željno igre s djecom, s kojima se, naravno u prvim godinama svog života i nije znala igrati (jaslička djeca se igraju sama sa sobom, al opet je ona u periodu od 17 mjeseci znala čekati pored vrata da konačno krenemo u jaslice), to je došlo vremenom. da si mogu priuštiti život u komuni il na selu - priuštila bih joj to - al to su prošla vremena, pa je o tome bespotrebno razgovarati. da mogu roditi - rodila bih još čopor djece, ovako sam tražila načina da mi se dijete igra (a ne toliko da uči obrasce ponašanja u zajednici) - dovodim stalno rođake i drugu djecu, al sve je to na sat-dva, nedovoljno.  

ona ovako ne samo da se igra s brojnim igračkama i djecom, gradi prijateljstva, nego se igra i smisleno više glava, posebice stručnih (tu mislim na tete, osim na mene) - to moraš priznati - može uvijek smisliti više igara. koliko je samo krcat program (barem u našoj vrtičkoj skupini) - nema tu mjesta da dijete čami. a to što ona pored sve igre nauči još da se prilikom pranja ruku pipa ne treba držati stalno otvorena, jer se treba voda čuvati, i da djeca u australiji (mislila je na afriku, op.a.) nemaju za igranje i dovoljno hrane - to mi je samo još jedan dodatan plus, kad mi je sva važna prepričavala ono što nije čula od mene, nego je naučila od drugih autoriteta i mene "podučavala" znanju.   

meni je recimo fantastično bilo što je moja zxuja prošle godine bila u prilici igrati se u švicarskoj igraonici (zato jer je opet i tamo bila usamljena, izrazito), gdje je osim nje bilo još 2-3 crnačke djece, pa onda nekoliko mulata i azijata. što je zahvaljujući tome imala prilike upoznati i druge rase.   :Grin: 

inače bih još rado potpisala apricot i a zakaj, a kangi poslala   :Kiss:

----------


## yaya

> inače bih još rado potpisala apricot i a zakaj, a kangi poslala Kiss


A ja tebi   :Love:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Nemam što napisati na ovaj zadnji post, izgleda se se u bitnim stvarima gotovo svi slažemo:

1. jaslice su najčešće nužno zlo
2. nisu sva djeca ista - neka uživaju u vrtiću dok neka pate i na roditelju je da prepozna u kojoj mu je skupini dijete (iako se meni čini da ih je velika većina u nekoj sredini između ta dva kraja)
3. puno toga ovisi o vrtiću

Ja ne mogu znati kakva će biti situacija za par godina, ali za sad mi vrtić nije ni u peti. Poznajem si dijete i mogu odgovorno tvrditi da bi njemu tamo bilo užasno. Ako se to promijeni, rado ću ga za koju godinu voditi na par sati dnevno u vrtić.

----------


## Deaedi

> Nemam što napisati na ovaj zadnji post, izgleda se se u bitnim stvarima gotovo svi slažemo:
> 
> 1. jaslice su najčešće nužno zlo
> 2. nisu sva djeca ista - neka uživaju u vrtiću dok neka pate i na roditelju je da prepozna u kojoj mu je skupini dijete (iako se meni čini da ih je velika većina u nekoj sredini između ta dva kraja)
> 3. puno toga ovisi o vrtiću
> 
> Ja ne mogu znati kakva će biti situacija za par godina, ali za sad mi vrtić nije ni u peti.


Potpis. Razmisljamo identicno. Posebno ovaj dio: 


> Poznajem si dijete i mogu odgovorno tvrditi da bi njemu tamo bilo užasno. Ako se to promijeni, rado ću ga za koju godinu voditi na par sati dnevno u vrtić

----------


## mama courage

damn, sad bih trebala potpisati lunu   :Grin: 




> Poznajem si dijete i mogu odgovorno tvrditi da bi njemu tamo bilo užasno.


naravno, tu slobodu koju uživa kod tebe rijetko će sresti negdje drugdje. al već prva ulica, već prvi pješački prijelaz u stvari pokazuje koliko je ta sloboda prividna... /uj, patetike/

----------


## Luna Rocco

> damn, sad bih trebala potpisati lunu  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Poznajem si dijete i mogu odgovorno tvrditi da bi njemu tamo bilo užasno.
> 			
> ...


Da ne pričamo o tome kako ga nisam ni pitala za ukidanje dnevnih dojenja.  :Grin:  

MC, ideš mi na živce ovako blaga.  :Kiss:

----------


## Stijena

da sam mogla, ostala bih i do škole ako treba, ali želje i mogućnosti u većini su slučajeva različite.
I ja sam jedna od onih koja sad više uopće ne može zamisliti koliko bi toga moje dijete manje naučilo, manje se družilo i manje igralo da ne ide u vrtić (nikada mu doma ne bi dala da se "igra" vodenim bojicama ili temperama, a u vrtiću skoro svakodnevno crtaju/slikaju/bojaju od jeseni, božićnih čizmica, maski, pa do zime, srca za valentinovo.... - banalan primjer) - nešto takvo, jednostavno ne mogu promišljati kao nužno zlo za svoje dijete!
Da vidim da mi je dijete nesretno radi odlaska u vrtić, sigurno bih razmišljala o alternativi, ali ovako zaista nemam razloga, a a priori krenuti sa stavom da je vrtić nešto najlošije što se mom djetetu može dogoditi - a da uopće nisam ni vidjela kako moje dijete na to reagira, smatram potpuno bespredmetnim.

----------


## Luna Rocco

[quote="Stijena"]nikada mu doma ne bi dala da se "igra" vodenim bojicama ili temperama/quote]

Zašto? :?

----------


## Stijena

[quote="Luna Rocco"]


> nikada mu doma ne bi dala da se "igra" vodenim bojicama ili temperama/quote]
> 
> Zašto? :?


zato jer bi mi trebao najlon veličine bar 5x5 (koji nemam) da prekrijem (bar) boravak (a za zidove ni nemam neku ideju :/ ) jer poznam svoje dijete i znam da ne bi odolio šaranju (pogotovo) po površinama koje nisu za to predviđene (pa bi se nepotrebno svađali - govori iskustvo s playdoh plastelinom  :Grin:  ), a ovako još k tome nemam niti potrebe jer se zgušta u vrtiću (i to bez ijedne mrlje po sebi :shock:  :shock:  :shock: vječna enigma )..............
to bih eventualno uglazbila po ljetu negdje na nekakvoj terasi koja se poslije može ovlaš oprati miniwashom  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Ma sjedni ga za stol, neće packati. Ja sam čak kupila plastični stolnjak (ali fora je, u fensi dućanu u Avenue Mallu   :Grin:  ) jer imam novi stol pa neću da se zamaže.

----------


## Stijena

> Ma sjedni ga za stol, neće packati. Ja sam čak kupila plastični stolnjak (ali fora je, u fensi dućanu u Avenue Mallu   ) jer imam novi stol pa neću da se zamaže.


uhhhhhhhhh, za moje dijete preoptimistično  :Laughing:   stolnjak bi nestao prije nego ga stavim, a scenarij bi bio sličniji opisanom u gornjem postu - u spavaćoj još uvijek imam crtariju po zidu lakom za nokte (prenaivno od mene što sam pomislila da je tišina zato jer gleda crtić  :Rolling Eyes:   :Raspa:  , a ono frajer se igra picassa) - toliko o mojoj fobiji prema toj vrsti bojica - vjerujte, potpuno opravdano!

----------


## maria71

> moram ovo napisati. u trenutku kad sam procitala zadnji mail od Marije71 i napisala joj odgovor, prekinula mi se veza (stvarno ne znam zasto), pa sam zakljucila da mora da sam u time-outu (ili potpunom izgonu s foruma).  
> osjecala sam se prije svega neshvaceno, ali i grozno. NIKAD, ali NIKAD necu svoje dijete staviti u time-out...


zbog mene nikad nećeš dobiti time out ili ne daj Bože izgon s foruma

ja sam ti ovdje manjina   :Grin:  

a i sasvim normalno je da se ne slažemo, niti ja pokušavam  preodgojiti tebe ,a nemoj ni ti mene i sve 5.....

ipak je iza mene neko 16 godišnje iskustvo pa  imam i određene povratne informacije kako su djelovale moje odgojne metode

5 god instrukcija i 11 godina škole  tj predavanja u razredu....nitko se nije žalio, a bogme i na forumu ima mama čijoj djeci predajem, nešto se ni one ne žale nit me ganjaju sa heklerima

eto to toliko 

Staljinka je rekla svoje   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

btw i ja se tebi  ispričavam ako sam zvučala nabrijano, vjerujem da bi se  do sita ispričale u RL

peace  :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

Maria71   :Bye:

----------


## Anemona

Baš se zakuhalo u jednom danu (internet mi nije radio). Pa kad se več okrenulo na vrtić, osobno nisam protiv njega, ali nakon cca 3. godine. Naravno, ako mogu birati.
A u vezi socijalizacije, ne smatram da je tu vrtić presudan, ali dobro dođe.

----------


## sladjanaf

joj, moje 20-mjesečno dijete ide u jaslice.i danas ujutro ja kažem: ajde dođi da se obučemo, odeš u vrtić.
a on će: Matija, Nika, Una, Lena, Andrija, Borna!

sve njegovi "frendovi" iz grupe. 

kad je došao iz vrtića, pitam ga s kim se igrao. kaže on: Matijom!

moje dijete koristi padeže!!!

moje starije dijete je doma već treći tjedan jer je bolesna. ovaj tjedan me već sto puta upitala kad će ona u vrtić. jednostavno voli ići u vrtić. oduvijek.

mi imamo predivne tete i predivan vrtić kao takav. ne znam što bi bilo da tomu nije tako, ali valjda baš zato ne mogu shvatiti zaziranje od institucije vrtića.

----------


## Lutonjica

> @lutonjice, meni ova Zarina tuga lici na nesto drugo...ona je ipak godinama bila s tobom doma i jedna ste drugoj bile centar svijeta. Onda dodje mala sestra, ostaje s tobom kuci, a Zara ide u vrtic. I ja bih bila tuzna na njenom mjestu i shvatala taj vrtic ko kaznu....Zasto je ne vratis doma?


zaru je imala tetu čuvalicu od svog 11. mjeseca do 3. godine, dakle nije bila sama sa mnom godinama  :Wink:  
također, po margitinom rođenju nije išla odmah u vrtić nego smo nas 3 bile doma jedno vrijeme. planirala sam tako dugo, ali je meni u u jednom momentu bilo užasno teško, postala sam nervozna i ljuta i činilo mi se da je bolje da ide u vrtić nego da to doživljava po cijele dane   :Sad:  pa sam napravila neke prilagodbe, npr. u vrtiću je maximalno 6 sati i petkom ne ide vrtić (tako da je 3 dana doma, 4 dana vrtića). ovo zapravo ok funkcionira, ali čim vidim da upada u neku lošu fazu i da je tužna, onda ju ostavim doma. 
sad recimo ne ide u vrtić već skoro mjesec dana i super nam je :D  , uspjela sam se baš dobro organizirati, i sve 3 uživamo.

----------


## bucka

nakon 3dana boravka doma na bolovanju (zbog nike) mislim da bi ispalila na zivce da sam ostala do njene 3. godine doma!!  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

> nakon 3dana boravka doma na bolovanju (zbog nike) mislim da bi ispalila na zivce da sam ostala do njene 3. godine doma!!  :/


znaš kaj, drukčije ti je kad si na bolovanju. i ja ispalim kad je zara doma jer je bolesna - onda ne možemo ići van, ne možemo se družiti s nikim, a biti zatvoren s jednim (ili dvoje djece) doma cijele dane je stvarno užasno užasno teško.
ali ovako, kad smo svi zdravi i veseli, pa pičimo kud god nam se sprdne, družimo se s ekipom, pečemo palačinke svaki dan, e to je gušt :D

----------


## kimama

Ja sam majka curice od 6 mj. Mislila sam da ću u životu imati samo jedno dijete. Sad sve više padam u napast da rodim još dvoje i to zaredom pa da ostanem doma nekih 4-5 godina u komadu i posvetim se majčinstvu, a onda se vratim na posao i gulim do mirovine. Pretraumatično mi izgleda shema: na posao, porodiljni, na posao porodiljni, na posao porodiljni! Čim nešto postignem na poslu, povlačim se s "tržišta", konkurencija me gazi i gdje si bio i što radio?!? Pa tako par puta!

----------


## Anci

> bucka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nakon 3dana boravka doma na bolovanju (zbog nike) mislim da bi ispalila na zivce da sam ostala do njene 3. godine doma!!  :/
> 
> 
> znaš kaj, drukčije ti je kad si na bolovanju. i ja ispalim kad je zara doma jer je bolesna - onda ne možemo ići van, ne možemo se družiti s nikim, a biti zatvoren s jednim (ili dvoje djece) doma cijele dane je stvarno užasno užasno teško.
> ali ovako, kad smo svi zdravi i veseli, pa pičimo kud god nam se sprdne, družimo se s ekipom, pečemo palačinke svaki dan, e to je gušt :D


moja lana je upravo preboljela kozice+zaradila dodatnu virozu i kuri već 5. dan a ja ne izlazim iz stana ohoho...
sad čekam druge kozice...

uglavnom, htjela sam reći da se slažem s lutonjicom

----------


## Kanga

Mislim da je stvaranje prijateljstava u svakoj zivotnoj dobi jako vrijedno i lijepo.  Ali, nekako mi se ne svida kad se dogada da se djeca dosaduju u drustvu roditelja (i obrnuto) i jedva cekaju odlazak u vrtic da bi se druzili s prijateljima. Nadam se da me nitko nece krivo interpretirati, ali to me podsjetilo na jednu meni jako dragu knjigu (autor je doktor djecje psihologije). U njoj se  opisuje problem u djecjem razvoju nazvan "peer orientation" (kako bi se to prevelo - usmjerenost na vrsnjake?). Knjiga polazi od pretpostavke da dijete spontano usvaja sustave vrijednosti od osoba za koje je "vezano". Roditelj (ili bilo koja druga osoba koja ima ulogu u odgoju) moze uspjesno i bez napora utjecati na ponasanje djeteta ukoliko ta veza postoji. Ukoliko veza ne postoji, roditeljstvo postaje jako, jako tesko (potpuno nemoguce bez primjene represivnih mjera). Ono sto se dogada je da suvremeni zivot ne pruza adekvatnu infrastrukturu za spontano "povezivanje" odraslih (roditelja) i djece. Naprotiv, djeca sve vise i vise vremen provode u drustvu vrsnjaka, usmjereni jedni na druge i bez kvalitetnog odnosa s odraslom osobom. To moze dovesti do pojave da dijete s vrsnjacima stvori vrstu odnosa kakva je prirodno predvidena da bude s roditeljem (jer dijete mora s nekim stvoriti takav odnos, pa kad nema na raspolaganju one s kojima bi to bilo prirodno - daj sta das...). Vrsnjaci postaju glavni izvor sustava vrijednosti, a roditelji postaju nebitan faktor i gube svaku moc da utjecu na ponasanje djece. To je narocito naglaseno u skolskoj dobi (horizontalno sirenje pop-kulture i nemogucnost vertikalnog prijenosa sustava vrijednosti, kao samo jedna negativna posljedica), ali autor tvrdi da se moze pojaviti vec u vrtickoj. Ono sto je u knjizi opisano vrijedi za americko drustvo, i mislim da kod nas jos uvijek nije toliko relevantno, ali postaje i mislim da se vec danas znakovi toga u drustvu mogu prepoznati. 
Nisam bas elokventna kao neki, pa ne znam jesam li prenjela ideju. Vise i jasnije moze se procitati na:
http://www.gordonneufeld.com/book.php
http://www.enotalone.com/article/4455.html

----------


## pikula

kanga potpisujem. Mora se znati ko je glavni. Moj Dominik je krenuo s pet u vrtić i tete su super, ali primejtila sam da mi se znaju obraćati u tonu znate tako vam je to s djecom. Kao da one znaju bolje od mene što se događa s njim i još u množini. Neš majci...  :Smile:   Brzo sam im dala do znanja da se o (svakom) djetetu razgovara u jednini i da od njih trebam infromaciju i savjet, ali da će i one itekako morati saslušati mene - barem kad se radi o mojem djetetu. Al ida ne ističem loše strane - žene su stvarno u redu- rekle su da im se jako pristojno obraća i pomaže i da se veže ze pojedine prijetelja, ali da ne prihvaća grupno ponašanje - ne oponaša - kad svi imaju yugi-oh on se igra s kockama i ne trudi se ako ga to ne zanima. One su mislile da će on biti u bedu ako se ne uključi u te grupice među klincima. Ne hvalim se ima on i svojih mušica zbog kojih moram dobro poslušati bukvicu o tete, ali baš ovo što si ti kanga napisala , a što je posljedica preranog  i preintenzivnog odgoja u kolektivu (jer i djeca  koja ne idu u vrtić se socijaliziraju s frendovima, familijom i ekipom) -to mislim da smo izbjegli - za sada. 
Ostani doma do teće godine, ako imate fnancije za osnovno,a kako dijete raste i ti budeš imala više vremena  - možda ti se otvori mogućnost za part time ili povremeni honorarni ili slično, pa ti tri  ili više godina nećeproći u izolaciji. Meni je već šesta godina doma (dvoje djece) i ne bih ih mjenjala ni za što , ali kako sam izrazito nabrijana i društvena od monotonije spašavaju me povremni poslići. Ti su se pojavili niotkuda baš kad su mi trebali. da parafraziram kad negdje zatvoriš vrata Bog ti otvori prozor. I pogled je može biti još ljepši.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Lutonjica, Luna Rocco, kanga, pikula....  :Love:

----------


## Kate13

Možda sam se kasno uključila u raspravu....

Ja imam tri sinčine i nema te sile koja bi me natjerala da se vratim na posao prije nego što najmlađi navrši 3 godine (OK, ako nedajboze MM ostane bez posla, onda ću morati).

NIŠTA nije vrijedno buđenja ujutro uz male ručice koje te vuku za nos, čupaju kosu i traže zazu (cicu op. autora :D), pa do cijelodnevnog bavljenja djecom i gledanja kako odrastaju i mijenjaju se. I kad su bolesna i kad su zdrava....
OK, ima trenutaka kad mi žifčeki zatraže malo odmora. Onda ostavim klince MMu kad dođe s posla i odem na kavu s frendicom ili jednostavno prošetam.

Da ne govorim koliko su starija dvojca mirnija, sretnija, zadovoljnija od kada sam doma s njima.

----------


## vertex

> Ono sto se dogada je da suvremeni zivot ne pruza adekvatnu infrastrukturu za spontano "povezivanje" odraslih (roditelja) i djece. Naprotiv, djeca sve vise i vise vremen provode u drustvu vrsnjaka, usmjereni jedni na druge i bez kvalitetnog odnosa s odraslom osobom.


Ja nisam baš sigurna da stvari stoje ovako. Dapače, mislim da se tek u novije vrijeme i razmišlja o djetetu kao o nekome s kim se želi ostvariti potpuni odnos, zasnovan ne na represivnim mjerama, već na ljudskoj povezanosti (posebne vrste).
Mislim da je vrlo dalek put od djeteta koje pohađa vrtić do djeteta koje uopće nema prisutnu roditeljsku figuru u životu te je  njegov odgoj prepušten bezličnim institucijama i društvu vršnjaka.
Što se tiče malo veće djece, dakle iznad recimo tri godine, ono što ja vidim je da sve manje vremena provode u društvu vršnjaka u slobodnoj igri, neusporedivo manje nego mi kao djeca. I mislim da im to ide na štetu.

----------


## Deaedi

> *i nema te sile koja bi me natjerala* da se vratim na posao prije nego što najmlađi navrši 3 godine (OK, ako nedajboze MM ostane bez posla, onda ću morati).


E da je barem tako...Nazalost, sila kredita je vrlo snazna.

----------


## mama courage

potpisujem vertex.

----------


## vertex

> Što se tiče malo veće djece, dakle iznad recimo tri godine, ono što ja vidim je da sve manje vremena provode u društvu vršnjaka u slobodnoj igri, neusporedivo manje nego mi kao djeca. I mislim da im to ide na štetu.


Ovo pogotovo mislim da vrijedi za školsku djecu.

----------


## meda

> .
> Što se tiče malo veće djece, dakle iznad recimo tri godine, ono što ja vidim je da sve manje vremena provode u društvu vršnjaka u slobodnoj igri, neusporedivo manje nego mi kao djeca. I mislim da im to ide na štetu.


ja isto mislim da je to jako vazno, a znam da u waldorfskim vrticima to postuju

----------


## yaya

Osobno ne vidim ništa loše da je moje dijete usmjereno na vršnjake i potpuno mi je normalno da se dijete ponaša u skladu sa svojom dob. Pa na koga bi trebalo biti?? Na mene od 0-24?? Tatu?? Ili baku?? Jedva sama sebe podnosim od 0-24 a da mi je još i dijete drugo JA mislim da bi ispalila na živce (i MM takođe).Ne bojim se djetetove prevelike povezanosti za mamu kao što je to netko pitao, ali smatram normalnijim da mi je dijete osim za mamu vezano i za svoje prijatelje i to one koje koje će si samo odabrati a ne JA. Osim toga i "loš uzor" koje bi moje dijete eventualno pronašlo u drugoj djeci u instituciji vrtića (a vidim da se i to spominje), može imati samo dobre strane.

----------


## Stijena

i jedno i drugo ima svojih prednosti i mana - svaki roditelj ponaosob neisključivo i uskladu sa svoim trenutačnim mogućnostima treba procijeniti što je za njegovo dijete u datoj situaciji najbolje........
pod time ne mislim da bi bogom danim trebao smatrati niti ostanak doma niti odlazak u vrtić, jer ni jedno ni drugo to nije!

----------


## yaya

> pod time ne mislim da bi bogom danim trebao smatrati niti ostanak doma niti odlazak u vrtić, jer ni jedno ni drugo to nije!


Definitivno. Ja sam bila doma do Sonjine 3. godine...i bilo je dana kad bi se najradije propucala od muke ali je u velikoj većini slučajeva bilo predivnih dana i vjerujem da bi tako i s drugim djetetom. Kad sam počela raditi radila sam skraćeno kako bi što više vremena mogla provesti sa Sonjom i kako je njezin interes za vrtić rastao tako se povečavala moja satnica na poslu. Moram reći da sam od 4-satnog  dogurala na 7-satno radno vrijeme koje i sad imam jer je zaljubljenost u vrtić polako ali sigurno rasla. No puno je majki koje si to ne mogu priuštiti što zbog financija  (iako  ni mi u početku nismo tu baš bili naročito dobro), a što zbog realnog straha da će na tržištu rada postati radni višak jer će umjesto nje doći netko tko će biti 4 mjeseca na porodiljskom ili uopće ni neće na porodiljski. Po mom mišljenju vrtić iznad treće godine više nikako nije nužno zlo već dječja radost.

----------


## pikula

Naravno. Kad bi sve bilo tako crno bijelo, život bi bio stvarno jednostavan. Ipak cijeli svijet nije niti siv kao što bi nas često htijeli uvjeriti - ipak je su neke stvari činjenčno bolje za djecu od drugih i vjerujte mi izvan tranzicijskog bloka  i Kube niti jedan ozbiljan psiholog ili pedijatar vas neće uvjeravati da je pet dana u tjednu osam sati na dan od prve godine ili čak šest mejseci u grupi od 15 djece - socijalizacija. U Velikoj Britaniji  trideset posto žena ostaje s djecom do škole, a ostatak postotaka  je raspoređen na žene koje nikad više ne vrate na posao, one koje rade pola radnog vremena, koje rade od 6 tjedana nakon poroda i sve nijanse između, pa usporedite to s našim uvjetima. Ili radi i šuti ili budi nezaposlena. Meni nije tako, ali znam da većina žena ima upravo tu vrstu "izbora".

----------


## Kanga

> mislim da se tek u novije vrijeme i razmišlja o djetetu kao o nekome s kim se želi ostvariti potpuni odnos .


upravo to, vertex. prije se o tome nije trebalo razmisljti jer je dolazilo spontano, kao sastavni dio zivota. cijela knjiga koju sam spomenula  prica upravo o tome kako je danas potrebno da roditelj zauzme aktivnu ulogu u gradenju tog odnosa jer suvremeni nacin zivota ga vise ne podrzava. roditeljstvo je danas, po autoru, teze nego sto je ikad bilo. spomenula sam da je knjiga pisana za americke uvjete zivota i da mislim da je kod nas situacija puno bolja (jos uvijek).

slazem se da je daalek put od djeteta koji pohada vrtic do djeteta koje nema odnos s roditeljem. mene je samo zbunilo, moram to priznati, kad sam procitala da neki roditelji ne znaju sto bi s djetetom kod kuce i da se medusobno dosaduju. ne znam, ja takvo iskustvo sa svojom djecom nemam. oni imaju svoje prijatelje (kao i ja svoje), ali jako cijenimo svaku mogucu priliku da budemo zajedno (obostrano uzivanje, a ne dosada). ok, ima nas raznih, ne bih produbljivala, niti sam na ikoga posebno mislilla.

----------


## Kanga

jos bih samo dodala da je mozda i istina da se djeca danas manje medusobno druze, ali sigurno ne zato jer provode vise vremena s roditeljima, nego zato jer provode vise vremena uz TV, kompjuter i sl.

----------


## alanovamama

potpisujem kangu

----------


## apricot

> jos bih samo dodala da je mozda i istina da se djeca danas manje medusobno druze, ali sigurno ne zato jer provode vise vremena s roditeljima, nego zato jer provode vise vremena uz TV, kompjuter i sl.


nisam sigurna u ovo...
znam da nas ima jako puno čija djeca gledaju crtić jednom tjedno (cca), nikada ono što se daje na TV, nego isključivo nešto što sami odaberemo.
uz računalo - možda jednom u dva mjeseca.

ali najveća druženja su vrtićka.
Zagreb je velik, s posla se dolazi iza 17h.
Treba jesti.
Pa onda spremiti djecu i povesti ih na druženje.
Ako imaš sreću te živiš na kraju grada, prijateljima treba 40 minuta da stignu.
Već je vrijeme za spavanje   :Sad:  

Ostaju, dakle, samo vikendi i to koristimo, ali tijekom tjedna... vrlo rijetko.
Samo zato što dan prekratko traje.

----------


## anima

Oduvijek sam išla u vrtić, igrala se po cijele dane s djecom iz ulice, nosila ključić oko vrata i vrrrlo rijetko bila s mamom, a s tatom da i ne govorim. 
Tek SAD primječujem da mi je to možda falilo i da bi bilo ljepše da smo mogli biti više skupa.

Nina obožava svoje tete i svoju djecu. NIKAD se nije dogodilo da tetama nije raširila ruke kad je ušla u sobu ili da je plakala. Nina voli i svoju tetu koja čisti po sobi. I to je njena teta. Sve prijatelje zna po imenu. 

Radije bih da mi dijete ide u vtić nego da ju čuvaju bake, dede ili teta čuvalica. 

Stvar je u tome da dok sam bila doma onih prvih godinu dana TADA bih voljela da sam mogla to produžiti, bila sam ufurana i nije mi bio problem. 
Nakon što sam malo okusila biti razdvojena od nje, svidjelo mi se. I onda je problem razmišljat "eh, da možemo još biti skupa." Lijepo mi je kad smo zajedno, ali lijepo mi je i kad smo razdovjene nekoliko sati. Sad mi se čini nezamislivim da moramo biti zajedno od 0-24 svaki dan, mislim da bi poludjele i ja i ona. I debelo potpisujem ono što mi se najviše svidjelo na cijelom topicu "nije teško biti s djetetom, teško je biti sam s djetetom"!

----------


## meda

mislim da danasnji nacin zivota funkcionira  tako da nas djeca nece imati bezbrizno djetinjstvo, kao sto smo to mi imali.  :Sad:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Moram reći da me jako smeta veličanje nekih prošlih vremena u bilo kojem kontekstu (mislim i na vrijeme našeg djetinjstva, ali i vrijeme djetinjstva naših roditelja pa i dalje). Svako vrijeme sa sobom nosi neke pozitivne i neke negativne strane. U svakom vremenu postoje roditelji različitih uvjerenja i sposobnosti. Nekada su bake dojile dugo svoju djecu jer su znale koliko je to vrijedno,ali prvonstvaeno jer je vladalo siromaštvo. Žene koje nose svoju djecu, obično ih nose da bi mogle obavljati poslove na polju, usput osjećaju i da je to dobro za njih. nekada su ljudi koristili isključivo prirodne "proizvode"za liječenje bolesti jer nije bilo lijekova. Puno toga je bilo dobro u prošlosti, ali mislim da tek danas zaista shvaćamo vrijednost takvih stvari i koristimo ih u svrhu zdravlja (fizičkog, emocionalnog,psihičkog). Danas je to produkt humanizacije društve, a nekad je bilo produkt tadašnjeg načina života.
A sad malo o vrtićima   :Embarassed:  Baš mi je pričala mama kako sam ja krenula u vrtić od 3. godine, čuvali su me malo rođaci, malo susjeda. Mama je morala raditi, a u vrtićima nije bilo mjesta. Često sam morala ostajati preko noći kod rođaka jer se tada nije mogao voziti auto kada se htjelo, postojali su dani kad se vozilo i dani kad nije (svaki drugi dan). 
Tada su se djeca više igrala zajedno i na ulici, ali kod mene nije bio takav slučaj. Živjeli smo u kvartu sa brdo nebodera, na ulici su se igrali samo klinci koje su roditelji vidjeli kao loše društvo. Tada nije postojalatakva svijest kao danas o provođenju vremena s djecom i potrebama djeteta.  
U vrtiću mi je bilo super (osim popodnevnog spavanja). Pričao mi je tata kako me jednom ispisao iz vrtića jer je sestrična bila sa mnom doma, a jasam se iskrala iz kuće i sama otišla u vrtić.
Danas gledam na vrtić malo drugačije jer se radi o mom djetetu. Gledam ga kao nužno zlo, ali i kao priliku za učenje i druženje. Priliku za učenje kako u svakoj skupini postoje određena pravila, kako u odnosima između djece postoje pravila i različite potrebe.

----------


## apricot

> Često sam morala ostajati preko noći kod rođaka jer se tada nije mogao voziti auto kada se htjelo, postojali su dani kad se vozilo i dani kad nije (svaki drugi dan). 
> .


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
ja se moram oftopično šokirati jer si ti tada bila u vrtiću, a ja srednjškolka   :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

:Laughing:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

:Razz:

----------


## meda

ok, ispravak: moje dijete sigurno nece imati bezbrizno djetinjstvo u smislu u kojem sam ga ja imala, a sve u kontekstvu ovog druzenja s vrsnjacima ispred i oko zgrade  :Grin:  

valjda sam ja spadala u ovo lose drustvo  :Laughing:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ma joj meda   :Laughing:   ja sam pričala o svom djetinjstvu, a u mom dijelu grada je zaista bilo tako   :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> Danas je to produkt humanizacije društve, a nekad je bilo produkt tadašnjeg načina života.


mamuska   :Naklon:   rece zena u jednoj recenici ono za sto bi meni trebalo pet stranica   :Smile:  

sto se tice TVa i kompjutera, nisam rekla da se to odnosi na sve roditelje. evo, mi primjerice ne posjedujemo televizor. ali, da, primjecujem da Jerko pocinje biti malo OT sa svojim prijateljima po tom pitanju. pa vise nisam ni sama sigurna da li da pustim uljeza u kucu ili ne. s obzirom na potpunu ispunjenost naseg vremena privlacnijim aktivnostima , cini mi se da bi sluzio samo za sakupljanje prasine   :Grin:  

potpuno shvacam apricot u pogledu nedostatka vremena koji dolazi zbog zivotnih ritmova obitelji u kojoj oba roditelja rade. jedino sto znam i mogu da radim je da ono sto mi preostaje iskoristim na najbolji moguci nacin...

----------


## anima

nemate televizor  :shock: 
oprosti zbog šoka, ali pretpostavljam da onda sve informacije saznate s kompa i vi i Jerko?

----------


## maria71

Ja ću samo reći da sam 71 godište i da sam oduvijek imala tv i neograničeni pristup istom, i kao što vidite relativno sam dobro ispala .

( no dobro , svi mislimo da smo relativno dobro ispali   :Wink:   )

Nisam drogerašica, alokoholičarka, čak sam prestala i s onom jednom do dvije cigarete tjedno,  nisam sociopat, završila sam nešto škole i znam zaraditi novce što fizičkim što intelektualnim radom....tv me nije preuzeo....

Ovo pišem isključivo zbog   one forumske populacije koja će sad krenuti u istrebljivanje tv-a.....


Isto tako poštujem i tuđi izbor o apsolutnom neimanju tv-a u kući, smatram da ima mjesta za sve nas, jel tako ?

----------


## apricot

pa tko ti što prigovara   :Razz:  

mi nemamo TV jer nam ne treba, jer nemamo vremena za njega...
jer nam često dolaze gosti, a najgore mi je kad svi onda bulje u kutiju...

ali, kupit ćemo ga... 

(nismo mi TV izbacili zbog djeteta, nismo ni prije imali/gledali. ne znam jesam li "dobro ispala", ali ni kod nas doma se nije gledao pa sam ostala uskraćena za Dinastiju, Kozaru i Neretvu, Život na sjeveru, Twin Peaks)...

----------


## Kanga

> nemate televizor  :shock:


Nemamo ga   :No-no:   :Laughing:  
Nikad ga nismo niti imal (mislim - MM i ja).
I nikad  nismo imamli osjecaj da smo u informacijskoj izolaciji  :No-no:  
Cak dapace  - imali smo vise vremena za procitati puuno knjiga...
I on nama i dalje ne treba. Marija71 - ne radi se o strahu da mi djeca nece "dobro ispasti". Jer ja znam da oni hoce dobro ispasti - sa ili bez TVa    :Wink:  . Radi se naprosto o cinjenici da pronalazimo vece zadovoljstvo u drugim aktivnostima... 

Bas sam imala namjeru postat jednu temu o tome - zanimju me iskustva i razmišljanja roditelja bezTV-ovaca (ili barem onih čija djeca jako malo gledaju TV) o njihovim iskustvima. Naime, malo me počinje brinuti kako će se Jerku činjenica da nemamo TV (u društvu gdje je to norma) odraziti na "socijalizaciju". Ne bih željela da mu to stvara osjećaj izoliranosti ili nepripadnosti svojim vršnjacima (i inače je malo introvertirani tip). S druge strane, možda je to prilika da nauči da ne mora biti isti kao drugi da bi bio prihvaćen i voljen (ej, koliko je meni trebalo da dođem do toga!). A s treće strane, možda cijeli problem precijenjujem...

Any comments?

----------


## maria71

Djeca drugu djecu u školi izoliraju zbog vrste tenisica koje nose, zbog toga što su vegeterijanci, zbog toga što su druge nacionalnosti, zbog siromaštva, nastavi niz.....


Mogu ja kao razrednik održati 100 radionica oni imaju svoju unutar razrednu društvenu dinamiku  kojoj ne mogu ništa, tj mogu vrlo malo

pa istu stvar možeš primjetiti i na forumu....

imamo stroga pravila i admine i moderatore koji ih provode -dosljedno, no opet osjeti se grupiranje , lagano ignoriranje itd....

----------


## Kanga

Hoces reci da je vjezbanje izoliravanja u skolama, priprem za ono sto nas ceka u zivotu, ili sto? :? Nisam sigurna da sam te skuzila ...

----------


## anima

*Kanga* nemoj se ljutiti ali ovo je meni prvi put da čujem da netko nema tv, mogu to razumjeti, ok, voljela bih čak i popiti kavu s takvima   :Laughing:  jer mi se čini dosta zanimljivi   :Wink:  

A danas kad svi imaju tv, i klinci stalno vise ispred njega, imaju svoje junake, i što kaže Maria71 klinici te izoliraju zbog svega i svačega, ne bih htjela da se moje dijete nađe u Jerkovoj koži pri njegovoj izjavi da nikad nije gledao tv   :/  Pazi, to je i nama odraslima malo čudno, a tek klincima 

Ne znam, možda oni s iskustvom bolje znaju.

----------


## Anci

> Djeca drugu djecu u školi izoliraju zbog vrste tenisica koje nose, zbog toga što su vegeterijanci, zbog toga što su druge nacionalnosti, zbog siromaštva, nastavi niz.....
> 
> 
> .


ajme, ovog sam svjesna i grozno mi je to
neki dan je L rekla da joj je jedna curica lijepa. onda se zamislila i dodala: mama, pa nema veze jel lijepa ili nije, jel da?

 :Heart:  

ja sam mariu shvatila da djeca mogu nekoga izolirati zbog bilo čega, ako po bilo čemu odudara  :Sad:  teško je na to utjecati

----------


## apricot

> *Kanga* nemoj se ljutiti ali ovo je meni prvi put da čujem da netko nema tv, mogu to razumjeti, ok, voljela bih čak i popiti kavu s takvima   jer mi se čini dosta zanimljivi


na ovom forumu nas ima gomila bez TV-a.
i sasvim lijepo živimo...

----------


## anima

> anima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Kanga* nemoj se ljutiti ali ovo je meni prvi put da čujem da netko nema tv, mogu to razumjeti, ok, voljela bih čak i popiti kavu s takvima   jer mi se čini dosta zanimljivi   
> 
> 
> na ovom forumu nas ima gomila bez TV-a.
> i sasvim lijepo živimo...


ajde baš lijepo, novo mi je to otrkriće   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Naime, malo me počinje brinuti kako će se Jerku činjenica da nemamo TV (u društvu gdje je to norma) odraziti na "socijalizaciju". Ne bih željela da mu to stvara osjećaj izoliranosti ili nepripadnosti svojim vršnjacima (i inače je malo introvertirani tip). S druge strane, možda je to prilika da nauči da ne mora biti isti kao drugi da bi bio prihvaćen i voljen (ej, koliko je meni trebalo da dođem do toga!). A s treće strane, možda cijeli problem precijenjujem...


mislim da precjenjuješ   :Wink:  
zara gleda tv, ali usredotočena je na neke crtiće koje većina druge djece ne gleda (na stranim programima), a uopće je ne zanimaju ovi koje većina gleda (na hrvatskoj tv).

i sasvim se lijepo u vrtiću s dečkima igra ninja kornjača koje nikad nije gledala, zna im svima imena, i ona uvijek glumi rafaela   :Laughing:  kad se doma toga igra, ja sam michelangelo. i za maškare je bila ninja kornjača   :Laughing:  

mislim, ona se sasvim lijepo ufurala u te likove i igra se s drugima makar ne prati crtić. nitko ju nije zbog tog izolirao, niti joj se smijao.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Jako sam voljela vrtic ali sam u njega krenula s 3 godine. Voljela bih da i moja M krene u vrtic u toj dobi, nikako ranije. Bude li moguce, ostat cu s njom i duze od uobicajene prve godine. No, nikako ne bih isla na neplaceni jer nam novac treba a i staz mi je jako bitan. Ne zelim u penziju s 80.   :Laughing:  Volim jako svoj posao ali dijete volim vise i posao bi me mogao  cekati, a ona ce odrasti bez mene kad me najvise treba. Ukoliko bude moguce, ostajem s njom, a ako ne, cuvat ce je baka i/ili teta cuvalica ali sto manje moguce, nastojat cu svaki slobodan trenutak biti s njom, te prve 3 godine. A kad krene u vrtic, druzit cemo se prije i poslije njega, no s 3 godine mislim da ce joj vrtic biti od velike koristi i da ce je veseliti.

----------


## Kanga

> na ovom forumu nas ima gomila bez TV-a


A sad cu ja jedan sok :shock: , pa zatim skok  :D   BezTV-ovci   :Bye:  
Vidi se da sam jos uvijek totalni podobranac na Rodinom forumu i da puno toga o forumasima imam za nauciti   :Smile:  

*Anima* nema nikakve frke za tvoju reakciju - navikla sam  :Laughing: . A sto se tice kavice, meni ju je uvijek drago sa svakim popiti! Volim ljude - bili mi slicni ili razliciti   :Heart: . I nije bas tako strasno kao sto mislis - Jerko ipak ne moze izjaviti da nikad nije gledao TV. Gleda ga kad dode kod bake, gleda ga kad dode kod prijatelja (iako sam primjetila da mu nije jasno kako je ovima zanimljivije gleadati tv, nego se igrati...). A i MM i ja ponekad napravimo kucni kino na kompjuteru (razmisljamo da nabavimo projektor   :Wink:  ).

Znaci, ako sam dobro shvatila *Mariu71* i *Anci*, djeca uvijek prave nekakve razlike izmedu sebe iz ovih ili onih razloga, i ako to ne bude tv, bit ce nesto drugo, pa zapravo ovo nase bezTV-licarenje ne mora imati bitnu ulogu?

*Lutonjice*, da sam mogla naruciti kakav odgovor zelim cuti, bio bi bas ovakav kakvog si mi dala   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

potpisujem lutonjicu (konačno!   :Grin:  )

mada sam veliki tv-fil to ne znači da ne smatram da ga se treba imati konformizma radi. *kanga*, ako si stava da vašoj obitelji ne treba tv, onda se drži toga i odgajaj dijete da bude dovoljno jako (koliko god društvo bude "agresivno") da se zna boriti s time da je u nečemu drugačije nego (velika) većina. 

moje dijete ne visi pred tv-om (ne može doći na red od matere  :Laughing: ) niti nam je tv stalno upaljen. kad je dijete u pitanju koristimo se tim dostignućem tehnike i modernog života kao i sa svim ostalima - umjereno. no, osim dinastije i neretve, ninja kornjača i hrvatskog idola na tv-u se mogu vidjeti i zanimljivi i jako poučni prilozi (iz povijesti, medicine, tehnike itd.), nešto u čemu ja osobno sve više uživam, a kad mi treba odmor od svih teških knjiga onda itekako volim pogledati i neku ludariju i nasmijati se od srca (prije neki dan gledala film s jack nicholsonom i dianom keaton).

----------


## mama courage

i da se vratimo temi:




> Ili radi i šuti ili budi nezaposlena. Meni nije tako, ali znam da većina žena ima upravo tu vrstu "izbora".


e ovo je u biti najveći problem, da u hr postoji stvarna mogućnost da i žene - i muškarci!! - rade pola radnog vremena, tj. u raznim postocima, kako im odgovara, mislim da bi time potrebe sviju bili bolje podmireni, posebice obiteljske. al, osim zakonskih okvira treba i građanske inicijative, no, hrvati se (čast iznimkama!) znaju samo okupit na trgu kad je nogomet ili ratni zločinci u pitanju, a kad se treba boriti za prava "malog čovjeka" onda nitko da digne dupe sa mindera.

----------


## Kanga

mc, hvala na komentaru   :Smile:  ! I ja tako nekako razmisljam, ali volim cuti i sto drugi misle... 

a s ovim me stvarno nasmija:  



> moje dijete ne visi pred tv-om (ne može doći na red od matere )


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kanga

U Austriji gomila zena radi pola radnog vremena, barem do neke dobi djece (12-13 god.). Sto se tice muskaraca, nisam cula niti za jedan slucaj  :/ 
Meni bi osobno pola radnog vremen bila idealna opcija.

----------


## maria71

Svojim sam postom htjela reći da ako grupa želi nekoga izolirati i ignorirati pronaći će bilo koji razlog za to.

----------


## Kanga

> Svojim sam postom htjela reći da ako grupa želi nekoga izolirati i ignorirati pronaći će bilo koji razlog za to.


Da, tako sam te otprilike i shvatila. Joj.   :Sad:  

Kakva su obicno djeca koja su na meti, mozes li izdvojiti nesto zajednicko?

----------


## maria71

jako mi je delikatno o tome pisati javno

tanka je linija između iznošenja općih činjenica i narušavanja poslovne tajne ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

napisat ću ti opširan pp  :Love:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> mi nemamo TV


Ti ne gledaš Housea?!?!? :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Sada ozbiljno, što se mene tiče, TV postoji samo zato jer ne mogu ići u kino 4-5x tjedno kao nekad, a želim i volim gledati filmove. TV program uopće ne pratim, pojma nemam koje serije su "in", što je aktualno... Dnevne vijesti proletim na portalima. Što se mene tiče, slobodno bi nam mogli ukinuti program, meni samo treba ekran za filmove.

MD je skroz druga priča :/ , ali to je njegovo pravo. TV gleda navečer, kad je Kaleb budan TV je ugašen i pali se planski kad se gledaju odabrani crtići. Znam da na našim programima ima lijepih crtića, ali nema šanse da bih mu ih pustila (osim snimljene) zbog šugavih reklama između. Jednostavno neću dopustiti da Fižulić i ekipa na tako perfidan način pecaju moje dijete i da mi se dogodi da mi dijete svako malo "mora" dobiti neki komad plastike od 400 kuna jer je vidjelo reklamu.  :Mad:

----------


## Kanga

Nemam nista konstruktivno protiv TVa (osim sto nama ne treba), ali ovo s reklamama moram potpisati.
Dosao meni Jerko jednom od bake i prica mi kako se dobro igra kosarka ako jedes cokoladne kuglice.  
"A je li, a kako znas?" 
"Rekli su na televiziji"
 :Rolling Eyes:  
To je bila prilika za uvodnu lekciju u perverzije marketinga    :Laughing:  
I bas sam bila zadovoljna razinom njegovog shvacanja problema   8)

----------


## mama courage

> Svojim sam postom htjela reći da ako grupa želi nekoga izolirati i ignorirati pronaći će bilo koji razlog za to.


jap, ja sam imala problema jer sam imala (imam   :Rolling Eyes:  ) klempave uši. 

kanga - čitala sam o trendu koji se pojavljuje upravo kod muškaraca koji su željni malo smanjiti s radom, tj. barem ne zivjeti i raditi tempom s kojim su do sada radili, po 120% na dan (menadžeri i sl). takvi bi rado radili 50-70% i onda imali vremena da se posvete obitelji (i rade na tome da si ispune tu zamisao). moj bivši momak, švicarac, je uvijek isticao da bi mu to bio san.




> Ti ne gledaš Housea


gledam sa starom jednu epizodu i neki pacijent pao u komu il što već i ja se okrećem prema staroj i velim joj: morat će mu dati 5mg epi. kad čuješ dr. chase: 5 mg epi!   :Grin:  eto, kako je to edukativna serija (mada ionako pola pojmova ne razumijem).

a trebam li spominjati da zahvaljujući csi znam 100 načina kako ubiti supruga i ne ostaviti iza sebe tragova.   :Grin:  da ne spominjem da mi je ta serija pomogla u odabiru magisterija   :Laughing:  uglavnom si sve što me zanima snimim, pa gledam nakon što dijete spava (u fastforward-modusu i bez reklama... bless the dvd-recorder!)




> Jednostavno neću dopustiti da Fižulić i ekipa na tako perfidan način pecaju moje dijete i da mi se dogodi da mi dijete svako malo "mora" dobiti neki komad plastike od 400 kuna jer je vidjelo reklamu.


ne, ne... dijete se uči da i pored reklame ne može dobiti sve što poželi. o, da... i to se itekako da naučiti a da djetetu ne ostanu traumčice.

p.s. inače, samo čekam da netko spomene nešto protiv coca cole  :Cekam:

----------


## Kanga

> čitala sam o trendu koji se pojavljuje upravo kod muškaraca koji su željni malo smanjiti s radom


Ja i dozivjela   :Laughing:  MM je jedva docekao svojih pola godine porodiljnog s trecim djetetom (preklinjao me da mu to ustupim i sa prvih dvoje, ali ja se nisam mogla odreci niti jednog dana od te kratke godinice - s trecim dobijes tri  8), pa sam bila darezljivija...).

----------


## Mima

Što se tiče reklama, Lea kad krenu pita "Što sad žele da kupimo?, jer sam joj objasnila što su reklame i komentirala neke koje smo vidjeli. Ne vidim načina (a ni potrebe) da ju čuvam od toga da vidi reklame, isto kao što joj u dućanu objašnjavam da kupujemo ono što nam treba, a ne sve što nam se u tom trenu svidi.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Kakva su obicno djeca koja su na meti, mozes li izdvojiti nesto zajednicko?


nisam učiteljica, ali radim s djecom pa ću ti odgovoriti iz svog iskustva (i profesionalnog, ali i privatnog):

*nesigurna*.
niskog samopoštovanja.
djeca za koju grupa osjeti da im može nauditi.

možeš biti full različit i van svih okvira, ali ako se voliš takvog i siguran si u sebe, nitko te neće zezati.
(uvijek navodim svoj primjer, sisala sam prst do 7. razreda, nikad to nisam skrivala i nisam se toga sramila - i NIKAD me nitko zbog toga nije zezao, izolirao ili bilo što drugo. dapače, najčešće sam bila vođa u grupi)
a možeš biti totalno prosječan, ali nesiguran, i grupa će sigurno naći nešto.

----------


## tanja_b

> Kakva su obicno djeca koja su na meti, mozes li izdvojiti nesto zajednicko?
> 			
> 		
> 
> nisam učiteljica, ali radim s djecom pa ću ti odgovoriti iz svog iskustva (i profesionalnog, ali i privatnog):
> 
> *nesigurna*.
> niskog samopoštovanja.
> djeca za koju grupa osjeti da im može nauditi.


Potvrđujem, iz vlastitog iskustva :/ 

Glede tv-a, mi ga imamo, ali kao da ga i nemamo - jer gledanje Pola ure kulture, jednog dokumentarca tjedno i vremenske prognoze ne mogu nazvati "redovitim gledanjem televizije". A Andreju tv služi samo za Boba graditelja i Profesora Baltazara (čak ni Žutokljunca više ne šljivi). Zasad nam je tako dobro.
(razmišljala sam već i o otkazivanju tv-pretplate, ali smo zaključili da bismo si mogli navući dodatne komplikacije zbog toga, pa konformistički i dalje svaki mjesec plaćamo danak državnoj televiziji   :Grin:  )

----------


## Kanga

Kad si vec spomenula, Profesor Baltazar je bas  8)   :Smile:

----------


## Ivke

Vidim da se pisalo o svemu i svačemu ali nemam vremena pročitati, želim samo nešto napisati na Anemonin prvi post.

Ja sam uzela neplaćeno do Jakovljeve 2. godine (a planiram produžiti još i do 3.) i jako sam sretna zbog te odluke. Odmorim se tek kada navečer legnem jer je tu još i jedan zahtjevni prvašić, ali svim svojim srcem osjećam da je to prava odluka. 
To je samo moje iskustvo i daleko od toga da mislim da bi sve žene trebale ostati doma.

----------


## Rency

potpisujem Ivke u potpunosti,ja isto namjeravam biti s M(ima nepunih 19 mj.) koliko cu moci ,za sad nekako guramo,ne zalim ni trena sto sam  doma s njom  ,mada me okolina nije bas podrzavala osim MM ,sad su to tako prihvatili i niko vise nis ne pita...

----------


## iridana2666

> Ja ću nimalo pjesnički reći.... ako imaš:
> 1) financijske mogućnosti
> 2) vlastitih kapaciteta (strpljenja, živaca, kreativnosti, maštovitosti, snage...)
> 
> za to.. ostani, bez razmišljanja.  
> 
> Malo pritegnuti financijski remen je čak i zdravo za naš razmaženi potrošački duh, a to vrijeme sa djetetom je nemjerljivo i za tebe i za njega i za vaš odnos i......


A-Z pametno zbori....zato odluči kako ti srce kaže   :Heart:  

Ja ne bih mogla, poludijela sam u kući onih godinu dana porodiljnog i prvi i drugi put. Bacala ručkove u smeće od bijesa (pa frigala jaja za ručak), bacala mueslije u MM, pakirala mu kofere i stavljala pred vrata - totalna ludara.

----------


## Anemona

Vidim da ima novih odgovora na moje dileme. Trenutno stanje je: još uvijek ne znam da li ću ostati, nadam se da hoću. Još čekamo da se poslože neke stvari oko MM posla, a več mi lagano gori pod petama, jer pretpostavljam da na svojem poslu moram minimalno mjesec dana prije napomenuti (pismeno izraziti) svoje želje, a vrijeme leti.
Inače što se tiče ludila, imali smo jedno teško razdoblje zbog rasta zubi, pa odmah bolesti, mućili smo se s hranjenjem, još sam rekla da ću ići zamoliti na posao da idem ranije raditi. Mamino ludilo vezano za raniji povratak je bilo privremeno (prošlo je).   :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

Ma ne treba se čovjek sramiti svakog poluditisa-normalno je kad si non-stop s nekim i u kući da čovjek malo olabavi, a i pukne povremeno - ak su čvrsti temelji, kuća će izdržati manje potrese - pogotovo ako se iz toga da izvući neka lekcija za dalje, a da ne spominjemo najslađe više ciljeve koje možeš imati  :Heart: . Bilo je kod nas svga i svačega - i dan danas ima (trenutno nas tri od četiri imamo kozice) - ali znamo si prioritete i držimo kurs

----------


## lucky day

> Ma ne treba se čovjek sramiti svakog poluditisa-


apsolutno!
a i kao da se odlaskom na posao nuzno cijepi protiv poluditisa...
u nekim slucajevima je upravo suprotno... dobijes poluditis na poslu pa ga doneses doma...
ili ga imas doma pa ga doneses na posao...

frendica mi je, nakon godine dana bivanja doma, rekla da se iskreno preporodila povratkom na posao... osjeca kao da konacno ima vremena za sebe... motivirana je urediti se, sto prije nije bila (a bitno joj je za osjecaj samopostovanja i samovrednovanja)... i voli svoj posao, naravno...
ali, cak po njezinim rijecima, to nije bas poboljsalo njezin odnos sa djetetom niti prema djetetu: kad je bila doma bilo joj je tesko drzati fokus i falio joj je posao... sad kad radi, pak, kaze da je pre umorna da drzi fokus te poslijednje sate u danu kad je sa djetetom... dapace, sad dijete zna i udariti...   :Sad:  

poluditis se moze trenutno ublaziti promjenom vanjskih okolnosti ali ako se zeli razviti relativno dobar imunitet protiv njega mora se vise ici u smjeru rada na sebi...
no to je sad vec OT...

----------


## pikula

Ma nije OT. Ako je ja bih pokrenula topic tips&tricks da ostaneš motiviran i pozitivan na duge staze kod kuće s klincima   :Smile:  S obzirom na toliko rečenica - ja bih ili ja sam poludila kod kuće možda bi praktični savjeti na temu zadržavanja dobre volje i mentalnog zdravlja dobro došli i onim curama  koje su na redovnom porodiljnom i nama na produljenim  i trajnim varijantama

----------


## fenix

s klincima do teće   :Smile:   bez iznimke. 
rezultati su neosporni.
koliko god se nekad činilo frustrirajuće a je, ipak trebamo stati na loptu i vidjeti da je to ono što je za dijete najbolje  :Smile:  
govorim iz osobnog iskustva znam da nije lako.
odlućili smo dati sve od sebe pa dajmo. :D 
koliko je god to važno od prvog dana važno je i cijelog života.

----------


## pikula

ajmo se postrojiti ovdje - koliko nas ima koje smo ostale doma s klincima do treće godine ili dulje? unam da smo manjina, ali bilo bi zgodno vidjeti koiliko nas je

----------


## mama courage

ajmo se postrojiti   :Aparatic:  

nema ništa bez postrojavanja

----------


## pikula

:Laughing:  baš si me nasmijala  tek sam sad shvatila kak to zvuči - sad će reći da formiramo militantnu skupinu za napad na mame koje se odmah vrate na posao   :Laughing:

----------


## fenix

uistinu koliko nas ima  :Razz:

----------


## pikula

kak se to radi onak da bude uredno kao na produženom dojenju? može pomoć? ja baš nisam vična 
 jel ovak:
1.pikula
2. mamma courage
3.fenix
4.

----------


## Rency

evo ja  ponosno prijavljujem nas 

Mia- 19.mj za koji dan

----------


## pikula

1.pikula
2. mamma courage
3.fenix
4.Mia- 19.mj za koji dan

----------


## traktorka

I mi   :Smile:

----------


## pikula

1.pikula
2. mamma courage
3.fenix
4.Mia- 19.mj za koji dan
5.traktorka

----------


## Ariens

1.pikula
2. mamma courage
3.fenix
4.Mia- 19.mj za koji dan
5.traktorka
6. Ariens 


pa mozemo same updejtat listu ne mora pikula sama   :Razz:

----------


## pikula

:Smile:   veseli me svaka majak kolegica na listi   :Love:

----------


## pikula

majka  :Embarassed:

----------


## kli_kli

Nisam bila zaposlena pre rodjenja deteta u formalnom smislu, ali mi se karijera bila upravo zaletela.
Odlucila sam ne raditi do njegovih 3 godine, ali i imati jos dece.
Bilo mi je tesko na pocetku, ipak sam mnogo ulagala u sebe u tom profesionalnom smislu, ali jednostavno sam se osecala drugacije.
U medjuvremenu je MM poceo da radi od kuce, a i ja sam dobila posao u njegovoj kompaniji, pa smo mogli oboje da radimo od kuce.
Promenila sam profesiju, ali samo donekle.
Nista nije zahtevno, i mogu da odustanem kad god hocu.

Novi ima sad 2 godine i 9 meseci, i ja sam odusevljena kako nam je islo do sada, i kako je to uticalo na njega. Nikad ne bih uradila drugacije.

TV isto nemamo, nemamo ni tv aparat, novi gleda crtane na dvdju preko kompjutera.
Prednost je da smo neuznemireni prosli kroz sve bure koje su se desavale u drzavi poslednjih par godina, da dete ne zna da se kinder jaje jede, kao ni da postoje i Fifi bone i Fifi cokolade... 
(malo se i salim, ali tu negde okolo je istina)

----------


## cvijetak

1.pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3.fenix 
4.Mia- 19.mj za koji dan 
5.traktorka 
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak

----------


## fenix

pokažimo svima koliko nas ima :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## MarikaPika

Md i ja cemo uciniti sve da Pika do svoje 3. ne ide u vrtic,da ostane sa mnom.Jurimo vezu za produzenje bolovanja,pokusavamo da opet zatrudnim(o).....ja ne mogu da zamislim da po ceo dan ne budem s njom,i da ona pati....pa i odlazak na jogu dva puta sedmicno po 2 sata nam obema tesko pada

----------


## lat

Evo i nas  :D

----------


## ronin

He he pridružujem vam se
treće dijete=tri godine  :Heart:

----------


## maria71

ja sam svom djetetu priuštila boravak doma do 3 i pol godine-neprocjenjivo

no morala sam raditi od njegovih pola godine ,no našla sam ipak modus da on ostane doma i sretna sam

a on ima još jednu voljenu osobu u svom životu svoju tetu čuvalicu N.

----------


## pikula

1.pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3.fenix 
4.Mia- 19.mj za koji dan 
5.traktorka 
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak
8. Marika Pika
9.lat
10.ronin
 svaka mama na ovom popisu je još jedna kolegica u mislima za dugih dana kod kuće - budimo podrška jedna drugoj
  :D koliko nas ima - o koliko nas ima! :D

----------


## mama courage

istine radi moram reći da sam ja ostala doma. al da mi dijete nije ostalo doma sa mnom  :Grin:  zxuja je išla i u jaslice i u vrtić.


i da, nisam svojom željom ostala doma.

----------


## pikula

pa dobro nije ovo statistički zavod  :Razz:  koja od nas osjeća da je ostala doma s djetetom i odrekala se/ ostala bez  svoje karijere/ posla da mu/im se posveti zarad općeg veselja i dobitka nek se naljepi na popisić i time uveseli srodne dušice po dječjim sobama i parkovima sveudilj lijepe naše. Eto kao da je pisao branimir bilić 8)

----------


## pikula

mislim ak ćemo tak precizno izrežirala je tri, četiri predstave, pet-šest radio drama i isto ih toliko napisala u međuvremenu, da ne ulazim u prevođenje, ali to svu u pauzama glavnog radnog mjesta   :Grin:   - nisam baš ni ja  školski primjer. Sve ovo dva, tri sata tu i tamo nekak ne računam da mi dokida status kraljice matice

----------


## pikula

1.pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3.fenix 
4.Mia- 19.mj za koji dan 
5.traktorka 
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak
8. Marika Pika
9.lat
10.ronin
11.kli kli
 svaka mama na ovom popisu je još jedna kolegica u mislima za dugih dana kod kuće - budimo podrška jedna drugoj
  :D koliko nas ima - o koliko nas ima! :D[/quote]

----------


## kli_kli

> mislim ak ćemo tak precizno izrežirala je tri, četiri predstave, pet-šest radio drama i isto ih toliko napisala u međuvremenu, da ne ulazim u prevođenje, ali to svu u pauzama glavnog radnog mjesta    - nisam baš ni ja  školski primjer. Sve ovo dva, tri sata tu i tamo nekak ne računam da mi dokida status kraljice matice


e ovo ti je dobro!   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

cure koje ste na neplaćenom porodiljnom do 3. godine, imam pitanje vezano za zdravstveno:
mogu li se prijaviti preko supruga? područni hzzo kaže da ne mogu, osim ako se ne prijavim kao nezaposlena (a nisam nezaposlena nego sam na neplaćenom dopustu). a ako sam na neplaćenom da mi zdravstveno plaća ili poslodavac ( :shock:  koji me odjavio zbog dopusta) ili ja sama.

----------


## flower

moras sama, tako je bar receno mojoj kolegici

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam se oslonila na članak na portalu koji kaže da ide ili sama ili preko supruga



> mirovanje radnoga odnosa do tri godine djetetova života
> 
> Ovaj oblik dopusta mogu koristiti roditelji koji nemaju pravo na trogodišnji rodiljni dopust. Nakon što je istekao rodiljni dopust na kraju prve godine djetetova života, jedan od roditelja djeteta ima pravo ne raditi dok dijete ne navrši tri godine života. Za to vrijeme prava i obveze iz radnog odnosa miruju. Poslodavac će roditelja koji koristi navedeno pravo odjaviti u službama HZMO-a i HZZO-a sa evidencije zaposlenih. *Korisnik ovog dopusta zdravstveno osiguranje može ostvariti prijavom preko bračnog* ili izvanbračnog partnera: u tom slučaju potrebno je uz tiskanicu 3 priložiti dokaz o prebivalištu ili stalnom boravku  (uvjerenje MUP-a ili osobna iskaznica), vjenčani list ne stariji od 6 mjeseci, dokaz da nema drugu osnovu osiguranja (radna knjižica ili ispis staža HZMO-a)

----------


## lucky day

lutonjica, pazi da si sredis zdravstveno cim prije - skoro uvijek se promjene moraju obaviti unutar zakonskih rokova od 30-90 dana, ovisno o situaciji...
pa da ti prava na zdravstveno, kako god da ga sredis, ne zezne taj detalj...
 :Smile: 


i ja sam na popisu...

pikula, super mi je tvoj entuzijazam...   :Smile:

----------


## Ariens

Hmh ja nisam od neke koristi jer je svu papirologiju obavio MM.
Zdravstveno imam preko njega. Nista ne placamo sami.

----------


## Lutonjica

ariens, kad ste to sređivali? možda je nešto promijenjeno u međuvremenu pa ne mogu preko supruga  :/

----------


## deedee

> moras sama, tako je bar receno mojoj kolegici


Da li je ovo nesto novo? 
Ja sam bila prijavljena preko supruga od 2004-2006 g.
I javljam se za listu!

----------


## Lutonjica

dobila sam centralni ured, kažu da *naravno da mogu preko supruga*, ali ako mi ne daju u područnom, da pošaljem pismeni upit u centralu i da će im oni poslati naputak kako se to radi. 
flower, javi kolegici   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pikula

1.pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3.fenix 
4.Mia- 19.mj za koji dan 
5.traktorka 
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak
8. Marika Pika
9.lat
10.ronin
11.kli_ kli
12.luckyday
13.deedee
 svaka mama na ovom popisu je još jedna kolegica u mislima za dugih dana kod kuće - budimo podrška jedna drugoj
  :D koliko nas ima - o koliko nas ima! :D

----------


## pikula

hvala lucky day  :Love:   eto šesta godina u ilegali- gdje bi bila da me nije krava ritnula na entuzijazam  8)

----------


## Ariens

> ariens, kad ste to sređivali? možda je nešto promijenjeno u međuvremenu pa ne mogu preko supruga  :/


Prije dva mjeseca (nesto smo kasnili jer smo i MM i ja mijenjali firmu). On nije imao nikakvih problema jer je to obavljao umjesto mene.

----------


## marta

1.pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3.fenix 
4.Mia- 19.mj za koji dan 
5.traktorka 
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak
8. Marika Pika
9.lat
10.ronin
11.kli_ kli
12.luckyday
13.deedee
14. marta

----------


## meda

i ja se javljam. za sada do druge godine, a ako si uspijem srediti da radim od doma onda i dalje, pa druga beba, pa jos par godinica...i onda mogu direkt u penziju  :Laughing:

----------


## meda

1.pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3.fenix 
4.Mia- 19.mj za koji dan 
5.traktorka 
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak
8. Marika Pika
9.lat
10.ronin
11.kli_ kli
12.luckyday
13.deedee
14. marta
15. meda

----------


## Rency

1.pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3.fenix 
4.Rency 
5.traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9.lat 
10.ronin 
11.kli_ kli 
12.luckyday 
13.deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda


viidm sve ste se potpisivale u nikovima pa sam ja prepravila svoje  :Grin:

----------


## fenix

ajme skuplja se tu brojčica :D  fina

----------


## Imga

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga

Mi smo već svoje odradili, silom prilika, kao dopust za njegu djeteta
ali nema veze, tu sam za podršku

----------


## pikula

> ... pa jos par godinica...i onda mogu direkt u penziju


to je i moj plan   :Smile:  
kad se pobrojimo mogle bismo krenuti sa savjetima i trikovima kako ostati normalan kad cijele dane razgovaraš s malom djecom i kako se praviti pred odraslima da djeliš s njima ogorčenje nad rezultatima izbora npr. nakon dvosatnog maratona čovječe ne ljuti se sa djecom od 3-6 godina

----------


## kimama

Iskreno se nadam da ću se i ja moći dopisati na listu.  Financije su porblemčić, ali nadam se da ću uspijeti zatvoriti konstrukciju  :Smile: )

----------


## Anemona

Ajde, ako netko zna: koja je razlika neplaćenog dopusta i ostanka s djetetom do 3. godine, osim što je ovo drugo tvoje zakonski regulirano pravo, a neplaćeni je dobra volja poslodavca? Mislim razlika u smislu zdravstvenog osiguranja, da li te poslodavac odjavljuje (odnosno na burzi si) i kod neplaćenog dopusta ili ne?

----------


## Ivke

Lutonjice i ja imam zdravstveno preko MM-a od 8. mj 2008.

Baš mi drago što raste lista.
1. pikula
2. mamma courage
3. fenix
4. Rency
5. traktorka
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak
8. Marika Pika
9. lat
10. ronin
11. kli_ kli
12. lucky day
13. deedee
14. marta
15. meda
16. Imga 
17. Ivke

----------


## Ivke

Ispravak, od 8. mjeseca 2007. godine

----------


## Princeza S

I mene stavite na popis iako sam još na redovnom ali planiram ostat do 3.godine  :Heart:  

Dali mislite da bi bilo zgodno da se tu i tamo i fizički nađemo i osnujemo grupu za potporu?!? 8) Hehe,al nešto takvo, ha?
Onak, vjerujem da ćemo imati svašta zajedničkog, odnosno imamo.

Ili pretjerujem?

----------


## meda

pa u svakom slucaju imamo zajednicko to sto se mozemo druziti  kad drugi ne mogu   :Grin:

----------


## kimama

Neplaćeni dopust je kategorija koja je taksativno pobrojana u pravilnicima o radu, kolektivnim ugovorima, zakonima o radu ili čim već. Npr. za polaganje ispita 30 dana, za sindikalna  druženja 3 dana i sl. Za to vrijeme ne prestaje radni odnos. I dalje imaš prava i obveze iz radnog odnosa osim prava na plaću. To je skroz druga prića od one porodiljni dopusti i ostati s djetetom do 3 god.

----------


## Anemona

*kimama* hvala na odgovoru, znam da je to druga priča, ali me zanima kako to funkcionira. Npr. da li ti može poslodavac dati 4 mjeseca neplaćenog dopusta da ostaneš s djetetom (naravno ovisi o poslodavcu), a da te ne odjavljuje, ili te mora odjaviti jer je to dugo razdoblje.

----------


## Rency

mislim da mozes uzeti neplaceno a da te ne odjavljuje ali to ovisi o poslodavcu,ja sam uzela kod svojeg tako tri mjeseca i nije bilo poroblema, koliko se sjecam...

----------


## pikula

1. pikula
2. mamma courage
3. fenix
4. Rency
5. traktorka
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak
8. Marika Pika
9. lat
10. ronin
11. kli_ kli
12. lucky day
13. deedee
14. marta
15. meda
16. Imga 
17. Ivke
18. Princeza S

ja sam za nalaženje   :Smile:   mislim da ne pretjeruješ - treba to shvatiti kao okupljanje kolegica s istim radnim mjestom  i mislim da nema zabune   :Grin:   što kažete na neki park tipa boćarski, jarun, bundek prijepodne kad nije gužva?  samo da nam je malo sunca :/

----------


## Lutonjica

i ovdje ću napisati:

danas sam se nabrijala i otišla u podružnicu i nisam se dala. nakon "konzultacija s kolegicom", rekli su mi da sam u pravu i prijavili me preko supruga. 

problem je u tome sto su oni meni tumačili da sam nezaposlena jer me poslodavac odjavio s hzzo i mirovinskog, te da moram čekati rok od 30 dana kako bih se mogla prijaviti na zdravstveno za nezaposlene, a ja sam njima tumačila da me poslodavac odjavio jer jer je to neplaćeno mirovanje, a da ja i dalje imam svoj neraskinuti ugovor o radu na neodređeno i nisam nezaposlena. 

uglavnom, sve koje će ubuduće zezati, budite ustrajne i nek se konzultiraju s kim god moraju, ali mama na neplaćenom rodiljnom IMA pravo na zdravstveno osiguranje preko supruga, i to NE kao nezaposlena (kako bi vas oni htjeli voditi)

----------


## kimama

Anemona, ne može ti poslodavac odobriti ostanak doma na vrijeme od 4mj. ili koliko već, a tretirati to odsustvo s posla kao neplaćeni dopust jer za to nema uporišta u pravnim propisima. Jedino ako nađeš neki zajednički jezik sa privatnim poslodavcem kod kojeg radiš pa ti on to odobri po svojoj volji. Ali inače državna služba, velike firme...Nemoguće. Jer neplaćeni dopust je isto kao plaćeni dopust ili godišnji u smislu tvojih prava i obveza (osim plaće) dok kod neplaćenog porodiljnog ti prava i obveze miruju tj. nemaš ih. Kao da si nezaposlena ali te radno mjesto čeka. 

Ma zakomplicirala sam ti. Ali ne mogu jednostavnije. Jedino da ti sada definiram što znači dopust, što zanači porodiljni...Ali to ti je nebitno. To trebaju znati pravnici, a ti samo trebaš znati gdje dobiti željenu informaciju.

Uglavnom neplaćeni porodiljni i neplaćeni dopust su dvije sasvim različite kategorije i nemajuj ništa zajedničko osim riječi "neplaćeni".

----------


## Anemona

*kimama*, baš to me zanimalo, znači nema uporište u pravnim propisima, jedino ako mi privatni poslodavac to odobri "na lijepe oči" - znači nikad, ili u prijevodu niti jedan normalan poslodavac koji misli na svoju firmu ne bi mi to odobrio, jedino da sam zaposlena kod muža.   :Laughing:

----------


## Rency

pa ja moram pohvalit svog  bivseg poslodavca koji me pustio na tri mjeseca i kasnije me primio natrag bez problema,meni se desila prilika da odem u USA ,al da me nije pustio dala bih otkaz al eto ispao je sve ok 8)

----------


## kimama

A i kod muža teško   :Smile:  jer ne može te držati na na poslu (radu) a za to ti neisplaćivati plaću. Privatnici mogu. Dapače, nekima to paše, jer na taj naćin mogu izvlaćiti lovu iz firme (čitaj "prati"). Jer on, pretpostavljam, njegovu dobru volju i tvoj nedolazak na posao zove neplaćeni dopust, ali zapravo si cijelo vrijeme u redovitom radnom odnosu. Uplaćuje ti doprinose i sl., ali tvoju plaću isplaćuje sebi i na taj način dolazi do gotovog novca. Jer firmin novac nije njegov, a ovako dolazi u njegove ruke. 

Mada to ima i svoju drugu stranu (inspekcije, eventualne ozljede i naknade štete...), ali neću o tome da ne bih opet otišla u širinu.

----------


## Kate13

Vidim da se pobrojavamo pa da se pribrojim   :Grin:  

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13




> Kate13 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *i nema te sile koja bi me natjerala* da se vratim na posao prije nego što najmlađi navrši 3 godine (OK, ako nedajboze MM ostane bez posla, onda ću morati).
> 
> 
> E da je barem tako...Nazalost, sila kredita je vrlo snazna.



I opet ja kasnim...takav mi horoskop   :Smile: 
Imamo i mi kredite pa smo skresali neke stvari...istinabog teško je, ali snalazimo se.

----------


## pikula

Već sam mislila da smo stali. Ahoj! :D  Ako je netko za nalaženje recimo sljedeći ponedjeljak u 10h u parku na boćarskom kod mlina nek se javi ovdje ili na pp. Može i prjedlozi za bolju lokaciju ako je imate   :Heart:   curama 
Nije lako, zato nas i nema tako puno, na žalost. Malo nas je al smo hrabre  :Grin:   Veselim se susretu

----------


## lucky day

joj zbog ovo topica cu na kratko promjeniti avatar i fotkati svoju metalnu plaketu na kojoj pise 'firma MAMA g.m.b.h - radno vrijeme 24 sata dnevno' i duhoviti ter istiniti detalji koji pisu ispod...
ta plaketa mi je draza od diplome...   :Heart:   (a i teza za zasluziti ...   :Grin:  )

----------


## Kanga

> Već sam mislila da smo stali. Ahoj! :D  Ako je netko za nalaženje recimo sljedeći ponedjeljak u 10h u parku na boćarskom kod mlina nek se javi ovdje ili na pp. Može i prjedlozi za bolju lokaciju ako je imate    curama 
> Nije lako, zato nas i nema tako puno, na žalost. Malo nas je al smo hrabre   Veselim se susretu


Naprijed cure (bas vam zavidim)   :D 

 :Heart:

----------


## Princeza S

Ja bih se rado družila, al pitam se ima li nade za nalazak u gradu, tuškancu, kegliću ili sl.
Nemamo 2 auta a bed mi je da muž ide busom na dalek mu posao  :Sad:  
Moći ću do Boćarskog ili sl., al ne u pon.
Btw., nama je 10 prerano...
Ha?

----------


## meda

meni pase i na bocarskom, nisam tamo vec dugo bila

al moze i u gradu, npr igraliste u dalmatinskoj je super, ili ribnjak npr, nema puno sunca

----------


## lat

Možda igralište u Dalmatinskoj nije loša opcija.  :Smile:  
Bravo ,Meda

----------


## pikula

Može u dalamatinskoj. Ja mogu poslati muža malo pješke na posao ak oje ljepo vrijeme  :Smile:  A onda u koliko sati?

----------


## Savitri

Ja sam kućanica  :D     :Grin:

----------


## cvijetak

A, ja ću očito morati osnovati slavonsku podružnicu - profesionalnih mama  :Smile:

----------


## lat

Pikula,dal onda stoji ponedjeljek u 10 u Dalmatinskoj?
Naravno pod uvijetom dobrog vremena... 8)

----------


## lat

Pikula,dal onda stoji ponedjeljek u 10 u Dalmatinskoj?
Naravno pod uvijetom dobrog vremena... 8)

----------


## Princeza S

Jao, a je se upravo dogovorila s frendicom za pon ujutro.
Inače parkić u Dalmatinskoj mi super odgovara  :Love:  
A kaj velite na neki drugi dan...?

----------


## meda

mozda da pricekamo prognozu za sljedeci tjedan, jer ako sutra bude ko danas mozda bolje utorak ili srijeda, u pon cde jos biti sve mokro

----------


## lucky day

> A, ja ću očito morati osnovati slavonsku podružnicu - profesionalnih mama


i ja svicarsku...

a mozda jednom dodje i dan kad cemo moci  traziti putne naloge za - poslovni put...   :Laughing:  

cure, uzivajte...   :Love:  

(nikako mi ne ide smanjivanje slike za 'firma mama g.m.b.h.' avatar)
iako uskoro dobivam drugo radno mjesto (neki kazu prvo, neki jedino a ja za sad nemam potrebu cjepidlaciti)...

----------


## mama courage

> joj zbog ovo topica cu na kratko promjeniti avatar i fotkati svoju metalnu plaketu na kojoj pise 'firma MAMA g.m.b.h - radno vrijeme 24 sata dnevno' i duhoviti ter istiniti detalji koji pisu ispod...
> ta plaketa mi je draza od diplome...    (a i teza za zasluziti ...   )


lucky, evo ti http://www.nummernschilder.de/fun150.jpg

i mi smo je kupili mojoj mami. a kad je napunila 50-ti, kupili joj ogroman okrugli prometni znak na kojem je pisalo 50.   :Grin:

----------


## pikula

Ajmo sutra potvrditi kad vidimo prognozu za sljedeći tjedan, može? Ili da prebacimo u neki shopping centar s igraonicom ne znam - kaj kažete?

----------


## lucky day

mc, hvala...   :Smile:

----------


## Princeza S

Ja neebi u šoping centar...osim toga kaj će moja beba od 9,5 mjeseci u igraonici???!!!

Ja sam za park!

----------


## aries24

1. pikula
2. mamma courage
3. fenix
4. Rency
5. traktorka
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak
8. Marika Pika
9. lat
10. ronin
11. kli_ kli
12. lucky day
13. deedee
14. marta
15. meda
16. Imga
17. Ivke
18. Princeza S
19. Kate13
20. aries24

----------


## Lutonjica

u centru antunović je genijalna igraonica, s toboganima, penjalicama, jastucima, ljuljačkom.
to je tip igraonice gdje nema nikakvih teta, nego se roditelji igraju s djecom.
prostor je zatvoren pa nema dima, niti dijete može bježati van.
preko puta je self service restoran, imakave, sokova, kolača, koji se mogu unijeti u igraonicu (ima i stol)
super mjesto za sastajanje mama s djecom, kad je vani ružno.

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13 
20. aries24
21. Lutonjica

----------


## spajalica

i ja sam odlucila ostati nakon godine s mojom balerinom pa da se pridodam na listu. naravno ako mi poslodavac ne dozvoli ja cu im reci  :Bye:  

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13 
20. aries24
21. Lutonjica
22. spajalica

----------


## lat

vrijeme sutra(po prognozi) šuć-muć ko i ovih dana.Malo sunca pa malo oblaka..  :Grin:  
Ja isto nebi igraonicu ak ima neke šanse bit vani.Jedino ak bu ljevalo...

----------


## pikula

Bravo cure, svaka čast ! Već smo vesela gomilica   :Smile:  
Uvažavajući demokratsku raspravu na temu nalaženja ja predlažem sljedeće:
sutra 11h antunović tko može,  sljedeći ponedjeljak park u dalmatinskoj u 11h kome više paše (valjda će biti ljepše vrijeme). Tko hoće nek obuče rodinu majcu, a tko ne nek ponese neku malu slikovnicu sa sobom da ne kupujemo karanfile - za lakše prepoznavanje, mislim  :Grin:  
Potvrdite dolazak ovdje da vidimo koliko nas se očekuje. Ajmo, cure -Akcija  :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Tko hoće nek obuče rodinu majcu, a tko ne nek ponese neku malu slikovnicu sa sobom da ne kupujemo karanfile - za lakše prepoznavanje, mislim


igraonica je uvijek prazna (kao i sam antunović centar  :Grin:   ), tako da vam ništa ne treba.

----------


## meda

ja necu doci, meni je to prekomplicirano jer ne vozim.  samo po zoni tramvaja cirkuliram  :Smile:  

lijepo se zabavite  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## lat

Nažalost,meni Antunović nije baš blizu,a nemam auto sutra  :Sad:  
Veselim se idućem ponedjeljku u Dalmatinskoj..
Pozdrav,i lijepo se nađipajte sutra :D

----------


## pikula

Čini mi se da niš od danas.Ma mislim da nema frke, za čas će svaki dan biti lijepo sunčano pa su nam parkovi super. cijeli tjedan je neka kišovita prognoza do nedjelje .Mislim da smo sljedeći ponedjeljak dobro stavile za park,a i stignemo se svi isplanirati. Možda nas dođe više nego ovako navrat nanos do sutra.  :Wink:

----------


## Princeza S

Joj supač!!
Ja se isto veselim idućem ponedjeljku u 11 u Dalmatincu :D 
A gle ovog predivnog dana danas...nemreš vjerovat...
A kaj radite sutra?
Dalmatinac ak bu lijepo??

----------


## momze

da vam se pridruzim na listi i ja.   :Smile:  

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13 
20. aries24 
21. Lutonjica 
22. spajalica
23. momze

----------


## meda

ja danas ne mogu imam nnekog posla, al mogu sutra

----------


## pikula

Koliko nas je zainteresirano za nalaženje u ponedjeljak? Cure, da vas nešto pitam. Da li ste ikad požalile zbog svoje odluke? Mislim ja sam si ovih dana zapečatila sudbinu odbijanjem nekih poslova i čini mi se da sam sve više samo doma (evo šesta godina). Dok je bilo poslića koji su me periodički izvlačili iz kuće lakše sam to podnosila,sad kad ispred mene stoji prazni rokovnik - uhvatila me panika. Pod hitno sam upisala pilates- tek toliko da imam što upisati u kalendar osim dječjih obaveza, rođendana i doktora. Ima li ovdje mama koje se ne vraćaju (uskoro) na posao i li ne znaju što ih čeka. Kako se nosite s monotonijom vrtić, kuća, park, dućan? Iskreno nije mi žao, ali nije mi ni lako :/

----------


## Lutonjica

meni uopće nije monotono. svaki dan smo među ljudima, svaki dan imamo goste ili idemo u goste, imam auto pa smo skroz mobilne. 
meni se desi suprotno - da poželim da smo bar jedan dan "vrtić park dućan kuća"  :Laughing:  
a što je najbolje, nije mi ni teško  :?  zapravo, mjesec za mjesecom mi je sve lakše i jednostavnije... ne kužim u čemu je stvar, ali mi je super  :D

----------


## Matilda

Vidim da se tu partija bez mene. 8) 
Ja sam dupla. Jednom iskoristila mirovanje do 3. godine i sad ću opet.
I patim od kroničnog nedostatka vremena. Kakva dosada. I ja bih voljela da mi je jedan dan kuća, park, dućan. 

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13 
20. aries24 
21. Lutonjica 
22. spajalica 
23. momze
24. Matilda

----------


## Ifigenija

Evo i mene, nisam znala za tu igraonicu, baš bi mi bilo guba da se tamo nađemo s klincima!

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13 
20. aries24 
21. Lutonjica 
22. spajalica
23. momze
24. Ifigenija

----------


## mara

oooo, kako ste mi promakle

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13 
20. aries24 
21. Lutonjica 
22. spajalica 
23. momze 
24. Ifigenija
25. mara

----------


## Princeza S

Ja sam za nalaženje u ponedjeljak u Dalmatincu, kak smo ranije pričale :D 

Ja sam tek 10 mjeseci doma i predivno mi je, al doista neznam što me čeka.
Nadam se da ću radit tu i tamo neke posliće zbog love ali i razonode 8) 
Moram u firmi potvrdit ovih dana jer vidim da mi ne vjeruju, jer to je njima bez veze  :Mad:  

Jao al mi digoše tlak danas...

----------


## Matilda

Ifigenija, kud se guraš preko reda.   :Razz:  
Sad moram opet na upis.   :Grin:  

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13 
20. aries24 
21. Lutonjica 
22. spajalica 
23. momze 
24. Ifigenija 
25. mara
26. Matilda

----------


## Rhea

Uf, kako mi se sviđa ova lista  :Smile:  

Nadam se da ću se i ja ubaciti tu za kojih 8 mjeseci, ako me ovi iz firme ne zeznu  :Mad:

----------


## pikula

Znači  ja sam jedina kojoj prijevremena mirovina povremeno teško pada.  :Smile:  Nema veze.
 Da, imaš pravo -  mislim da je stvar u tome što ja i mm djelimo auto. Možda uleti službeni za koju godinu, ali do tad smo na smjenu. Osim toga tri tjedna smo bili u karanteni zbog neobjašjenih utirkarija, pa sve zajedno pet tjedana zbog kozica - malo mi se skupilo zdravstvenih razloga. 
Sve je ljepše se sad kad opet rajzamo makar i samo po kvartu   :Smile: 
 Ova dugačka lista me jako veseli. Mogle bismo imati sindikat, koliko nas ima   :Grin:

----------


## Marija

evo i nas, doduše ne vjerujem da ću ostati pune tri godine, ali barem još malo uživamo kod kuće.

1. pikula
2. mamma courage
3. fenix
4. Rency
5. traktorka
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak
8. Marika Pika
9. lat
10. ronin
11. kli_ kli
12. lucky day
13. deedee
14. marta
15. meda
16. Imga
17. Ivke
18. Princeza S
19. Kate13
20. aries24
21. Lutonjica
22. spajalica
23. momze
24. Ifigenija
25. mara
26. Matilda
27. Marija

----------


## Anemona

Da i ja dam izvještaj o trenutnom stanju. Zvali su me iz firme, šefica je trudna   :Heart:  , da se dogovorimo kad stižem radi preraspodjele posla. Taj dio s preraspodjelom i nije baš neka vijest, jer to znači da me trebaju odmah, a ne za tri, šest, devet  ili više mjeseci.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## we&baby

ko sto bi lucky day rekla,

i ja imam firmu "mama & kucanica" 24 h na dan...tako ce biti do daaaaaaljnjeg ...sa 2 bebe.

dakle i ja bih na listu .   :Love:  

cure, drs'te se ... ( to i sama sebi 5 put na dan porucim    :Grin:  )

----------


## Veki

1. pikula
2. mamma courage
3. fenix
4. Rency
5. traktorka
6. Ariens
7. cvijetak
8. Marika Pika
9. lat
10. ronin
11. kli_ kli
12. lucky day
13. deedee
14. marta
15. meda
16. Imga
17. Ivke
18. Princeza S
19. Kate13
20. aries24
21. Lutonjica
22. spajalica
23. momze
24. Ifigenija
25. mara
26. Matilda
27. Marija
28. We&baby
29. Veki

We&Baby stavila sam i tebe na listu, da se ne šveram prije reda  :Wink:  
Stvarno ne znam kako mi je promaknuo ovaj topic. Imam puno toga reći na ovu temu, ali ispričat ćemo se na druženju :D 
Samo moram reći JA UŽIVAM.
Vidimo se.
Da li je ponedjeljak dogovoren? Ako je mi dolazimo svakako.

----------


## mama courage

mi ćemo sutra do festivala zdravlja.... ujedno nahranim muža i dijete tamo i ne moram taj dan kuhati.  8)

----------


## pikula

Ponedjeljak 10h park u Dalmatinskoj ulici. Dogovoreno.
Potvrdite dolazak da zanmo koliko nas se očekuje.
I mi ćemo vjerojatno do sajma zdravlja - mama courage možda se vidimo kod rodinog štanda?

----------


## mama courage

> - mama courage možda se vidimo kod rodinog štanda?


dođoh, vidjeh.... i problijedih   :Grin:  bila sam na štandu i vidjela dr. potejto.  8) jadnica jadna, mora raditi umjesto da uživa u subotnjem predivnom poslijepodnevu.

----------


## meda

u pon u 10 dalmatinac

da se postrojimo   :Grin:  

1. princeza s
2. veki
3.pikula
4.meda

----------


## Lutonjica

hm, 10 mi je opcenito prerano za nalaženje   :Laughing:  a moram jos nesto i obaviti ujutro.
može mi netko pp-at svoj broj moba da sa javim kad sam gotova?

----------


## meda

meni se cini da dorian ima kozice, pa ipak necemo doci  :Sad:

----------


## krumpiric

> pikula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  - mama courage možda se vidimo kod rodinog štanda?
> 
> 
> dođoh, vidjeh.... i problijedih   bila sam na štandu i vidjela dr. potejto.  8) jadnica jadna, mora raditi umjesto da uživa u subotnjem predivnom poslijepodnevu.


jes vidla a, šljaker najveći  :Laughing:

----------


## smile8

> Ima li ovdje mama koje se ne vraćaju (uskoro) na posao i li ne znaju što ih čeka. Kako se nosite s monotonijom vrtić, kuća, park, dućan? Iskreno nije mi žao, ali nije mi ni lako :/


Evo me, tu sam...  :Laughing:  Kad bih je mogla "puknuti" u vrtic odmah bi to ucinila. Za mene je to zivi emocionalni kaos ostati doma sa djetetom. Zaista je tesko i moja priroda je da zelim imati nesto vremena i za sebe, tisinu,mir... Ne osijecam se korisnom ako se po cijele dane samo brinem za nju, kuham i cistim. Vjerujem da je jako korisno brinuti se za dijete ali meni u glavi to nikako ne sjeda. Kad se pitam sto bi bilo korisnije od brige i igre sa njom-nemam odgovora. Mm ode iz kuce u 6:30 i vraca se u 20:30 od pon -pet. Cekam tu subotu da odem iz kuce i nema me do navecer.Makar sjedila u parku i buljila  u jedno drvo satima, samo da nisam sa njom. Ah, bas sam prava nemajka! Ako ikada krene u vrtic mislim da cu se preporoditi, kao i mnoge majke sa kojima sam pricala o tome.
Nisam citala svih 7 stranica sto se pise, ali se nadam da nisam jedina kojoj je to grozno, posto svi hvalite prve tri sa djetetom i jako ste zahvalne na tome  sto imate mogucnost ostati kod kuce. Jednom je cak bilo i na Oprhi-suceljavanje majki koje su odlucile ostati sa djecom neko vrijeme i one koje se brzo vracaju na posao. Ono sto sam zapamtila je da moras napraviti onako kako je tebi bolje da budes zadovoljna i sretna majka. Nema tu nekog pravila. Da li ja provedem svih 12-14h kvalitetno sa djetetom? Ne! Kada bi odlazila na posao mozda bi bila ispunjenija i sretnija, pa onih 5 h poslije posla provedenih da djetetom bi bilo puno kvalitetnije provedeno nego sto to mogu kroz cijeli dan sa njom. Ja sam prihvatila da cu do njene 4.biti sa njom a onda dati u vrtic.Cim sam to prihvatila odmah sam se pocela bolje osijecati, a i ona to osijeti pa mi je sve lijepse i lijepse sa njom, nema vise mog vikanja,frustriranosti i sl. Malo sam se i ja zasitila svakodnevnice-ciscenje, park ( jedan te isti),ali taj park nju veseli i to je poanta igre.

----------


## pikula

Meda baš mi  je žao, vidimo se kad ozdravite. Držite se, nadam se da nije strašno.
Smile8 pridruži nam se na druženju pa da se se izjadamo. Prave odluke nisu uvijek lake - zato smo ovdje da se hrabrimo   :Smile:

----------


## smile8

Do Dalmatinske ne znam kako bih SA NJOM stigla jer idemo tramvajem. Ujutro se ne zeli obuci, onda ne zeli cekati bus,pa kad udjemo u tramvaj onda ne znam da li ce mi histerizirati i na svakoj stanici htjeti sici,pa ju moram nositi.Ne mogu ju nositi kicme me boli.Ona to ne kuzi,pa vristi.Pa bi mi cijeli taj izlazak u grad bio podosta stresan, pa radje ostanemo doma, pa kad joj se prohtije onda kaze da zeli u park. Antunovic mi je par stanica busom od nase kuce,pa ako se netko tamo nalazi, neka javi.Nisam nikada bila, a koliko pisete zvuci lijepo.Negdje gdje bi K voljela ostati duze od 5 min, jer svaka igraonica nakon 10min zavrsi-idemo domaaaaaaaaa mamaaaaa.

----------


## spajalica

smile8 ja sam ti u kvartu, ali ovu kavu preskacem, jer i mi smo na cekanju kozica. a ovo o cemu pricas pogledaj u potpisu i ja imam jednog drekavca takvog, ali on je sad vec 1,5 mjesec u vrticu.

----------


## mama courage

> Do Dalmatinske ne znam kako bih SA NJOM stigla jer idemo tramvajem. Ujutro se ne zeli obuci, onda ne zeli cekati bus,pa kad udjemo u tramvaj onda ne znam da li ce mi histerizirati i na svakoj stanici htjeti sici,pa ju moram nositi.Ne mogu ju nositi kicme me boli.Ona to ne kuzi,pa vristi.Pa bi mi cijeli taj izlazak u grad bio podosta stresan, pa radje ostanemo doma, pa kad joj se prohtije onda kaze da zeli u park. Antunovic mi je par stanica busom od nase kuce,pa ako se netko tamo nalazi, neka javi.Nisam nikada bila, a koliko pisete zvuci lijepo.Negdje gdje bi K voljela ostati duze od 5 min, jer svaka igraonica nakon 10min zavrsi-idemo domaaaaaaaaa mamaaaaa.


 :Sad:  ajme draga. pa ja bih se već sto puta bacila pod tramvaj da tako slušam prohtijeve moje male.




> Ja sam prihvatila da cu do njene 4.biti sa njom a onda dati u vrtic


a što ne do treće i to onda na nekoliko sati dopodne ?

----------


## smile8

Da,kak da ne,najbolje da ce ona htjeti ici u vrtic sa 3. Da,pozeli ona,kada prodjemo pored vrtickog igralista,ali da bi ostala tamo svaki dan na par sati,mos'misliti.  Ne nadam se,ali se nadam da ce sa 4 vec kuzit malo vise.Mozda vec sa 3,5  :/ .

 Ne slusam ja njene prohtjeve, vec ako znam da reagira kak vec reagira,onda ne idem nikud.A kaj da radim, da mi trci svuda po cesti,i dere se po sat vremena????Tek tada nece hodati jer ce biti izmorena od placa i vike.A ne zeli se niti voziti u kolicima,ima dana kada zeli, ali rijetko.

----------


## smile8

> smile8 ja sam ti u kvartu, ali ovu kavu preskacem, jer i mi smo na cekanju kozica. a ovo o cemu pricas pogledaj u potpisu i ja imam jednog drekavca takvog, ali on je sad vec 1,5 mjesec u vrticu.


drago mi je da se priviknuo i da mu nije stresno,jer smo  mi probali samo na  3 sata ( 9-12h), pa joj je bilo koma, mozda je tada bila fakat premala,ali nije islo.Bye

----------


## Felix

uh, smile8, nisam znala da ti je tako tesko  :Sad:   :Love:  
i mi smo imali takvu fazu, trajala je par mjeseci i mislila sam da cu izluditi. a bila sam non-stop sama s njim, jer mm isto jako puno radi. ali nakon sto se upisao u vrtic i poceo ici par sati dnevno, postalo je bolje.

----------


## Dia

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13 
20. aries24 
21. Lutonjica 
22. spajalica 
23. momze 
24. Ifigenija 
25. mara 
26. Matilda 
27. Marija 
28. We&baby 
29. Veki 
30. Dia

----------


## Deaedi

Samo da kazem da je ovo lista kojoj najvise zavidim.   :Grin:

----------


## branka1

ja se nadam da ću se i ja uskoro moću ovdje upisati.
S 3 djetetom  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

> Samo da kazem da je ovo lista kojoj najvise zavidim.


X

----------


## Mamasita

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13 
20. aries24 
21. Lutonjica 
22. spajalica 
23. momze 
24. Ifigenija 
25. mara 
26. Matilda 
27. Marija 
28. We&baby 
29. Veki 
30. Dia
31. mamasita

----------


## maria71

> Samo da kazem da je ovo lista kojoj najvise zavidim.


 i ja

----------


## Anita-AZ

Smijem li se ja upisati?   :Embarassed:  Radim kod kuće, u prosjeku 10h na dan 5 dana u mjesecu. Ostalo vrijeme sam (po danu) "kućna" majka. Na koju listu ja spadam?  :/

----------


## mama courage

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da kazem da je ovo lista kojoj najvise zavidim.  
> 
> 
>  i ja


a ja ne mogu sebi doći na kojoj sam se listi našla.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamasita

a ja vidjela mc na listi pa mislila da se netko zabunio.  :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

Na ovu listu su dobro došle sve mame (i tate naravno, a bome i bake i dede) koji su zamrznuli poslove na vrijeme duže od redovnih godinu dana porodiljnog i/ili preusmjerili ambicije u korist kućne gomilice. Točni omjeri nisu bitni   :Grin:   Anita A-Z priljepi se na listu   :Love:  
Dobro došli su i svi podržavatelji koji tek planiraju duže zdržavanje uz svoje pikule.
Oni koji se  ne osjećaju pripadajućima nek se sami uklone uz isprike za prisilno prigrljivanje. Dotični osjećaj je ujedno i jedini ozbiljni razlog da se ne pridružite.
Inače da izvjestim da smo se jučer uspješno našle u parku u Dalmatinskoj: Lutonjica, Veki, Meda, Princeza S i ja sa svojim malim prključcima i uživale u  kavici na suncu. Jako mi je drago mi je da smo se upoznale. :  :Smile:  
Nadalje u planu je druženje u parku na Tuškancu(preko puta jabuke) idući petak 2.5. pa upišite u planere, rokovnike i palmove  
Ako vam ne odgovara lokacija ili nemate prjevoz taj dan ne berite brigu - čini mi se da smo pokrenule turneju po parkovima u gradu. Uskoro u parku do vas   :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Uskoro u parku do vas


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## petra

nisam iščitala baš cijeli topic, ali zanima me je li vama koje ne radite iz doma, nego se isključivo bavite djecom - što je za svaku pohvalu - nedostaje posao, financijska neovisnost i mogućnosti ili profesionalni izazovi za koje ste se školovali i u koje ste pretpostavljam sve jako puno uložile.
I još, kakvu sliku vaša djeca imaju glede roditelja - stvaraju li sebi u glavi neke stereotipe tipa tata radi, mama je doma, ili shvaćaju da se radi o privremenoj odluci mame koja se naknadno vraća na posao.
Iz perspektive mame "radilice" zavidim vam na uživanju i vremenu koje provodite sa svojom djecom, a opet ne znam bi li se ja osjećala potpuno i ispunjeno da svoj posao stavim po skroz po strani, makar zbog nekog većeg cilja.

----------


## Lutonjica

petra, o tome se jako puno pisalo na ovom topiku, a i na onom o udruzi i feminizmu   :Wink:

----------


## Princeza S

He,he cool Pikula, još malo i osnivamo sindikat  :Laughing:  

Joooj, sad vidim da je onaj petak 2.5. pa ukoliko ćemo iamt te sreće da u firmi moga muža dopuste to famozno inače uobičajeno spajanje u duugi vikend možda se neću moći prodružiti.
Ali to još neznam te ću se izjasniti naknadno  :Wink:  

Također mi je drago što smo se upoznale i što ćemo se druškati po parkićima i kavicama...a tko zna što se izrodi iz toga...  :Love:

----------


## lucky day

> nisam iščitala baš cijeli topic, ali zanima me je li vama koje ne radite iz doma, nego se isključivo bavite djecom - što je za svaku pohvalu - nedostaje posao, financijska neovisnost i mogućnosti ili profesionalni izazovi za koje ste se školovali i u koje ste pretpostavljam sve jako puno uložile.


ne... 
sve je stvar puno sire perspektive...  konkretne i samo tvoje - one koja nema veze sa nikakvim konceptima koji ti se znaju, kao svakoj drugoj osobi, vrtiti po glavi...

----------


## Zorana

Mene ne brinu price o stereopima. Puno mi je vaznije to sto moja djeca uvijek uz sebe imaju jednog roditelja, barem u tim prvim godinama. Nije mi vazno ni isticati da se radi o privremenoj odluci niti sama mogu sada govoriti o tome kakva ce situacija biti u buducnosti. Ono sto je meni vazno je da djeca osjete zadovoljstvo situacijom, i s roditeljske i s njihove strane. Osim toga, to da je roditelj kuci s djecom nikako i ni u kom smislu ne mora znaciti da se roditelj kao osoba "zapostavi" i da se odrekne sebe i svojih interesa. 
Inace, slazem se s Lucky. Onaj tko je i sam opterecen stereotipima, bijegom od stereotipa, financijskom "ovisnoscu" i svemu sto ide uz to, automatski se i bavi mislju o takvim stvarima. Svatko svoje misli i brige projicira prema van. Onaj tko odrasta uz drugacije ideje, drugacijim idejama se zaokuplja. Npr. moja djeca nisu nikad imala dojam da je nesto muski ili nesto zenski posao, da se nesto mora, da je duznost zene da radi ovo ili ono, nikad nije bilo price o tome tko zaradjuje itd....jedina stvar koja je strogo rezervirana za majku je dojenje. Ostalo je stvar dogovora, djecjih zelja prije svega i nasih osobnih stavova.

----------


## arilu

Ja sam na faksu bila jako ambiciozna i kada sam se zaposlila točno tamo gdje sam htjela mislila sam da ću umrijeti od sreće i da sam na pragu ispunjenja svih snova!A onog dana kada je stigao Mali Miš, znala sam da želim još barem 2 takva i da se neću još dugo, dugo vratiti na posao!Na taj moj pregenijalni posao iz snova!

----------


## sofke

malo mi se promijenila perspektiva s godinama

puno tih 'profesionalnih karijera' mi sad izgleda banalno

i na kraju, vrednije mi i korisnije izgleda kad netko zna napraviti genijalan domaći pekmez ili zimnicu nego kad je stručnjak u izradi nekakvih bilanci ili nekog drugog, mahom izmišljenog, uredskog posla

valjda mi je već dosadio moj ured i sve to isprazno premetanje papira s jedne hrpe na drugu..jer u široj perspektivi i s neke najosnovnije ljudske strane to uopće nije ni važno..

ne mora se imati karijera i biti profesionalac samo odlaskom na 'posao', čovjek se može razviti, napredovati i izvještiti se i doma uz djecu

----------


## arilu

Sofke super   :Laughing:  
I ja sam sva u domaćim pekmezima i zimnicama!

----------


## Zorana

Sofke  :Kiss:

----------


## emira

1. pikula 
2. mamma courage 
3. fenix 
4. Rency 
5. traktorka 
6. Ariens 
7. cvijetak 
8. Marika Pika 
9. lat 
10. ronin 
11. kli_ kli 
12. lucky day 
13. deedee 
14. marta 
15. meda 
16. Imga 
17. Ivke 
18. Princeza S 
19. Kate13 
20. aries24 
21. Lutonjica 
22. spajalica 
23. momze 
24. Ifigenija 
25. mara 
26. Matilda 
27. Marija 
28. We&baby 
29. Veki 
30. Dia
31. mamasita
32. emira

----------


## pikula

Divno je vidjeti  zadovoljne mame u velikom broju.
Kad smo kod pekmeza - on je očito bremenit značenjem - ja sam svojoj majci jučer za rođendan poklonila svoj domaći od malina i jagoda, a mama prof.filozofije me od onda stalno ispituje da li idem na neki dogovor za novu predstavu   :Laughing:   Idem, ali u naš vrtić za priredbu - glumim Zečića kratkorepića

----------


## pikula

Sofke, Arilu, Zorana dobro došle - priljepite nam se na listu i pridružite u druženju  :Love:

----------


## sofke

ma, ja radim...  :Razz:  

a i Sofica će za mjesec dana četvrtu godinicu

----------


## sofke

iako se možda čini da ovo nije tema ovog topica došlo mi ko sol na ranu

inače se u zadnje vrijeme dosta preispitujem, a najviše vremena za tako nešto imam kad kao budala sjedim u autu u prometnom čepu svaki dan kad idem na posao i kad se vraćam

i onda si mislim da šta to meni sve treba, koliko će to trajati i o kakvoj karijeri i ispunjenju je ovdje riječ

da ne govorim o tome da sav taj moj rad na poslu ima smisla jedino kroz taj posao, u kontekstu ovog mjesta i vremena

i zato mi pravljenje dobrog pekmeza izgleda kao jedna dobrodošla i univerzalna vještina koje se ne treba sramiti nego je treba hvaliti na sva usta

i zato mame, samo naprijed, zavidim vam

ps. a uhvatila se tog pekmeza...

 :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

cure, sutra idem s obje cure u dalmatinsku ujutro, ako je tko za druženje....

----------


## pikula

Vidim za auto i s frendicom koja se najavila dal dolazi pa se javim, inače vrlo rado

----------


## meda

mozda i mi sutra dodemo.

ajmo iduci tjedan pon, ut ili srijeda jer krajem tjedna svi negdje idu

----------


## Veki

Vidim, pa javim. Za sutra imam nekih obaveza, ali možda stignemo  :Love:  .

----------


## Mima

> malo mi se promijenila perspektiva s godinama
> 
> puno tih 'profesionalnih karijera' mi sad izgleda banalno
> 
> i na kraju, vrednije mi i korisnije izgleda kad netko zna napraviti genijalan domaći pekmez ili zimnicu nego kad je stručnjak u izradi nekakvih bilanci ili nekog drugog, mahom izmišljenog, uredskog posla
> 
> valjda mi je već dosadio moj ured i sve to isprazno premetanje papira s jedne hrpe na drugu..jer u široj perspektivi i s neke najosnovnije ljudske strane to uopće nije ni važno..
> 
> ne mora se imati karijera i biti profesionalac samo odlaskom na 'posao', čovjek se može razviti, napredovati i izvještiti se i doma uz djecu


O kako potpisujem! Možda je onima koji rade neke smislene, humane poslove stvarno lakše - ali meni koja sjedim u besmislenom uredu je TOLIKO teško kad preko telefona čujem kako se moje dijete igra i veseli sa - bakom   :Sad:

----------


## arilu

> 1. pikula 
> 2. mamma courage 
> 3. fenix 
> 4. Rency 
> 5. traktorka 
> 6. Ariens 
> 7. cvijetak 
> 8. Marika Pika 
> 9. lat 
> ...


33. arilu

Iako ću biti na plaćenom još 5 mjeseci   :Grin:

----------


## pikula

Mi ne možemo sutra, teta nas je zašpotala da dolazimo svaki drugi dan   :Embarassed: , a za ručak imamo dogovor s jednim dečkićem od 18 mjeseci. Može sljedeći tjedan srijeda onda?

----------


## nanuška

I ja sam tu. Enica ima 2god i  3 mjeseca i ne namjeravam jos poceti raditi. Sebicna sam uahahahahahhaahha. Hocu ja svoje dijete da vidim svaki dan (po citav dan) kako raste, uci i sve sto ide uz to.
Sreca pa ne moram raditi.
 :Heart:

----------


## cvijetak

Cure, jel' ima šanse da vidimo nekako poneku slikicu s tih vaših zagrebačkih druženja? Mi bismo došle, ali nam je malo daleko   :Heart:

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja samo moram u ovu diskusiju ubaciti jedno razmišljanje. Sve je ovo lako kad čovjek zna da će imati jedno, ili dva djeteta. Ali recimo da želite, ili barem ne odbacujete  mogućnost da bude više djece - zapravo ispada da je odluka s djetetom do treće godine zapravo odluka da se totalno odrekneš posla, karijere ili sličnoga...

Recimo - da imaš četvero djece - to je 12 godina doma, uz razliku od tri godine ili više, ili nešto manje ako je manja razlika, plus trudnoće (čuvanja, ako treba, ili ako ženi odgovara). Većina nas rađa u kasnim dvadesetim, ili tridesetim, znači - možemo se na posao vratiti u četrdestetima, što je u našim uvjetima vrlo, vrlo teško... Da ne govorimo o situaciji da imaš pet ili više djece...

Ponekad mi u oči upada kako su mnoge teorije o obiteljskom životu baždarene na 2.4 djeteta... i kako sve dobija drugu dimenziju kad čovjek želi više djece...

Osobno se nadam pronaći posao od doma, ili neki fleksibilni posao koji bi mi omogućavao da primarno polje mog života bude doma, a da ono što radim dopunjava budget i pomaže meni razvijati se i stvarati... pa si na taj način mislim to sve skupa posložiti... Najvažnije mi je da me posao ispunjava, da radim nešto od čega se veselim, što me razvija, što mi daje energije - zato da bih obitelji bila bolja.

Čak i kratko radno vrijeme ako me crpi i muči - to mi je bezveze. S druge strane da i radim više ako mi to i više daje, ako sam bolja osoba, sretnija - bolja sam i mama.

Drugim riječima ne vjerujem toliko u podjelu - radi li majka ili ne, nego kako se osjeća glede svog posla i općenito života i življenja...

----------


## Lutonjica

mi planiramo još sigurno jedno, a možda i dvoje djece.

pa stoga aktivno radim na ovome:




> Osobno se nadam pronaći posao od doma, ili neki fleksibilni posao koji bi mi omogućavao da primarno polje mog života bude doma, a da ono što radim dopunjava budget i pomaže meni razvijati se i stvarati...

----------


## Ariens

> mi planiramo još sigurno jedno, a možda i dvoje djece.
> 
> pa stoga aktivno radim na ovome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Osobno se nadam pronaći posao od doma, ili neki fleksibilni posao koji bi mi omogućavao da primarno polje mog života bude doma, a da ono što radim dopunjava budget i pomaže meni razvijati se i stvarati...



Ovako je i kod nas   :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Naravno   :Smile:   Nadam se da ćeš uspjeti ostvariti omjer profesionalnog rada, rada u kući i majčinstva po svojoj mjeri. Na ovom forumu ima dosta mama koje su te omjere okrenule u svoju korist na svoje zadovoljstvo i dobrobit svoje djece i obitelji. Samo hrabro. Stanje stvari će se početi mjenjati samo ako prestanemo gledati sve tako crno - bijelo i poduzmemo sve što možemo.
Mi smo obitelj otvorena za još djece uz ovo dvoje iako ja više ne radim nego radim i sve funkcionira, a da si me pitala unaprijed ne bih mogla pogoditi kako.
MM i ja smo tipovi koji takve stvari ne vole planirati. 
Ja sam  čak zadrta po tom pitanju -  od onih kojima kad kažeš do kad traje tulum na takav tulum ni ne idem .

----------


## magriz

> cure, sutra idem s obje cure u dalmatinsku ujutro, ako je tko za druženje....


mi bismo se družili ali mališa kašlje... ne znam jel vam to smeta

----------


## mara

Lutonjice, kad ste tamo?

Možda bi i ja sa svoje dvije, iako, Mirta je tam svaki dan

----------


## Lutonjica

a gle, park je ionako pun ostale djece o čijem zdravstvenom stanju ne znam ništa  
da li bi se vi družili s nama kad bi moje cure isto tako kašljale? ako bi, onda znači da nije ništa gadno   :Laughing:  btw, i zara kašlje, ali onako vrtićki, uopće ne obraćam više pažnju na to. eto, upozorenje za neke druge kojima to smeta, nemojte sutra u dalmatinsku jer bumo mi tam kašljali   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

kaj ja znam, došli bi oko 10, 11?? ne znam, kako vama paše?

----------


## magriz

super! onda mi stižemo oko 10-10.30.
a sad me navigajte da ne fulam...    :Grin:

----------


## meda

u taj parkic mozes uci iz dalmatinkse ili s ilice. iz dalmatinske je to jedan ulaz kroz haustor an sjevernoj strani ulice. negdje na sredini, ima neka tabla i pise dvoriste. 

a s ilice je ulaz na broju 53, to je malo vise prema medulicevoj nego prema frankopanskoj.

----------


## magriz

thnx za uputu...
sutra smo tamo oko 10.30

----------


## pikula

Nama tata uzeo auto. Zaspao čovjek pa kasni na posao. Dobro se provedite. 
Ja sam zaboravila da sam sljedeću srijedu u Varaždinu.
Predložite neki drugi dan, kak vam paše. Meni bi odgovarao ponedjeljak.

----------


## Princeza S

Eto, je ne vidjeh za dogovor jer smo jučer imali naporan dan, turneju po gradu.
Da se pohvalim, obavila razgovor s direktorom i direktoricom u firmi i potvrdila ostanak do 3.godine uz to da ne očekujem povratak poslije tj. da mi ne trebaju čuvat mjesto :D 
Bilo je zapravo vrlo ugodno i rekli su ok, imate pravo na to, možemo li uzeti nekog novog, ja sam rekla daaaa!
I tak to mi je palo s leđa  :Smile:  
Onda smo posjetili dvije bebe te kupili Sari njen prvi auto  :Laughing:   i navečer se odvezli doma..

Btw kakve imate ideje ili konkretne informacije o mogućnosti rada od doma nas koje ostajemo s djecom?
Ja bih voljela nešto usput radit, i radi financija ali i nekog gušta  :Smile:  

Ja sam za druženje idući tjedan, kad ćemo? Nama svejedno zasad.
I gdje?
Tuškanac ili Dalmatinac?

----------


## meda

ak je ponedeljak, onda moze dalmatinac, cini mi se da je onda manja guzva. danas je bilo uzasno puno ljudi, ja na tren izgubila doriana iz vida, vec sam mislila da je izasao iz dvorista, kad on sjedi an onom vrtuljku, a neke curice ga vrte  :Saint:  

bilo je i nekoliko selebritija  :Grin:  

makar bi ja rado do jabuke, samo ne znam koliko je to daleko, zadnji puta sam tamo bila kad sam isla u srednju skolu!

----------


## pikula

he, he još  jedna kolegica iz jabuke, mogli bismo ovaj topic i tako nazvati kad bolje pogledam  :Laughing:  
Ajmo onda ponedjeljak 10.30 dalmatinac. Može?

----------


## pikula

Princeza S čestitke! Slobodna žena  :D  
Opaska za kolegice iz jabuke : vidi kako se anarhistički korjeni mogu fino uklopiti u majčinstvo  :Grin:  
Ma ima stvarn opuno opcija za honorarne i poslove od doma, ovisno od struke. Recimo frendica je matematičarka koja je radila u elektroničkoj tvrtci i sad od kuće sat dva tjedno prevodi i slaže u tablice neke podatke koje ja ne bih znala imenovati, ali njoj je to dovoljno zanimljivo da ne poglupavi i obratno dovoljno lako da može prekinuti i nastaviti x puta.
Ja pišem, prevodim doma i povremeno vučem djecu na probe (dječjih) predstava u razno nedoba.
Ima cura koje pišu muziku, drže instrukcije, rade catering par dana mjesečno , šivaju marame... Sve zavisi od struke, ali i talenata. 
Eto ovo je bilo sam tak za malo inspiracije.
 :Kiss:

----------


## lucky day

> Princeza S čestitke! Slobodna žena  :D  
> Opaska za kolegice iz jabuke : vidi kako se anarhistički korjeni mogu fino uklopiti u majčinstvo


evo jos jedne 'jabuke'  :Grin:   :D

----------


## Princeza S

Može ponedjeljak 10.30h, da opet lijepo započnemo naš radni tjedan  :Laughing:  :D

----------


## Lutonjica

mi sutra nećemo doći - margita je baš jako slinava i šmrkava

----------


## pikula

Na žalost ni mi. Jako smo kasno došli s izleta jučer i Dianica je premorena i  užasno cendrava. U subotu smo bili na Trnoružici, a jučer  na roštilju. Previše dojmova za srediti  :Smile:  Vidimo se.

----------


## pikula

kako  je bilo u dalmatincu u pon? jeste se našle?

----------


## pikula

kako  je bilo u dalmatincu u pon? jeste se našle?

----------


## Princeza S

Bile smo samo ja i Sara :? 
Ali smo uživale u ljuljanju, jahanju konjića, puzanju po podu i jedenju kamenčića :D   :Laughing:  Di ćeš bolje!!
A ja uspjela i srknut kavu.
Gdje ste ostale :/

----------


## pikula

Na žalost mi nismo mogli doći, ali ja bih sutra do dalmatinca. Može 10?

----------


## pikula

Na žalost mi nismo mogli doći, ali ja bih sutra do dalmatinca. Može 10?

----------


## meda

ni mi nismo mogli doci, dorian se bio probudio jako rano, u pola sedam, i u deset je vec spavao  :Grin:  

al dolazimo sutra, nadam se da ce biti lijepo

----------


## pikula

Joj mi smo svi dobili uši   :Mad:   Ne znam da li je pametno da dolazimo sutra u park :/  Mislim istretirali smo ih, ali možda ipak?

----------


## Elly

> A opet razmišljam ako sam s njime 3 godine, da će to biti prekrasne godine koje nam ništa na svijetu ne može zamijeniti. Kakva su vaša razmišljanja?


E je krenula u vrtic tek sa 4god1mj, i to mi (nam) je bilo najljepse razdoblje zivota uopce.   :Heart:  

Radim za sebe, od kuce, pa nisam imala financijskih nedoumica ostati kod kuce ili ne.

Uglavnom, govoreci iz mog iskustva: toplo preporucujem!   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

mi ne dolazimo, imam užasno puno posla

----------


## pikula

Elly  :Kiss:  
Uši su više manje ok, ali iz pristojnosti  nikam ne idemo. Dianica je osim toga noćas jako kašljala i nismo niš spavali. Ovi prvomajski izleti uzimaju danak. Ok nitko nas nije tjerao da igramo nogomet po kiši, ali eto okupilo se pleme pa ne zna stati... Grozna sam, ali jedva čekam da se vrate u vrtić na svoja tri sata. Kratko, ali slatko. Taman sam upisala pilates i opet niš od toga- opet doooomaa...

----------


## Princeza S

Nisam vidla..
Koji ludi dan, Sara je bila nemoguća predvečer, nisam ju mogla prepoznat.
Sad se budi svakih sat vremena???!!!
Ima tko sličnih problema, lagano očajavam...

----------


## meda

mi smo bili, i bas je bilo fino, praznjikavo. dorian je pao dva puta, al jednom sam ja bila kriva. nije mu nis, hvala bogu. 

mi vise nemamo tih faza budenja u prvom dijelu noci. sad ako je, to je pred jutro. a zakaj se budio prije tako, nemam pojma. valjda puno dozivljaja, promjena, navikavanje na novi ritam...

----------


## mama courage

zaključak ovog topica: lakše je dogovoriti kavicu sa materama koje ne ostaju doma i idu na posao.   :Grin:

----------


## Princeza S

E meda i mi tako zaključujemo, to je od njenog doista brzog fizičkog razvoja i događaja tijekom dana koje mora mozak procesuirati...al ovo ovako se nije dogodilo od kad je bila valjda novorođenče...
Al ipak malo me strah, jel tko od vas radio eeg djetetu?
To mi je doc spomenula kao krajnju opciju utvrđivanja zašto..
Nebih ju htjela bezveze zračit..

----------


## flower

drage moje, topik je krasan sa puno lijepih razmisljanja i dobro je sto ste potpora jedna drugoj, samo vas molim da dogovore za kavice i sl. obavljate ili na KSO ili putem pp-a ili meila.
 :Kiss:

----------


## pikula

Nas je baš krenulo... Dianica je dobila pikicu zbog urtikarije. Muči ju i prehlada koja se vuče još od kozica. Uši smo se uspješno rješili. Kad god ja pokrenem neke svoje dogovore za poslove uvijek se javi gomila sitnica zbog kojih mi se čini da nikad neću ponovno raditi barem nekim srednjim tempom. Sad smo opet na režimu prehrane, ništa gotovo, sve se kuha, peče doma...  Znam da nije strašno,ali mene hvata klaustrofobija. 
Princeza S je li bolje malena? Jeste išli doktoru?

----------


## Anemona

Evo da se malo vratim na temu s najnovijim vjestima o ostanku. Zadnja vijest je bila da je šefica trudna   :Heart:  , a da se ja radi toga redovno vračam na posao.   :Crying or Very sad:   Novosti su da sam uspjela dogovoriti ostanak još 3 mjeseca kod kuće. Nije puno, ali bolje išta, nego ništa.  :D

----------


## pikula

Baš  mi je drago   :Kiss:   Ma, ponekad nam se želje ostvare na neke načine koje nismo mogli pretpostaviti. Zato treba željeti čak i kad se čini nemoguće... Čestitam

----------


## Princeza S

Hej Pikula,
Hvala na brizi, bilismo idući dan sa Sarom kod dr i rekla je da je zdrava i da je to ponašanje (potpuno neprepoznatljivo za nju) reakcija na prevelik broj podražaja koje smo joj priuštili našom vikend 'akcijom'-eko selo, dj.rođendan, šoping centar, trajbar team, posjeta... Kaže da spada među 25% djece koja su osjetljivija i nemogu lako hendlat preveliku stimulaciju nego onda mogu reagirati npr na taj način da se ponašaju histerično, agresivno (ona nije), ono bacanje po podu, neću mijenjat pelenu pa urlam ko da me kolješ, radim sve što mi nedaš 100x za redom i to, ja misla to samo rade 2-godišnjaci...a kad tamo, neee mogu i male bebe :shock: 
Eto i sugerirala nam da je do kraja mjeseca izlažemo samo dnevnoj rutini i poznatim facama koje je navikla viđati..
A šta da ti/vam kažem...mi smo sumnjali na to, već  i kad je bila manja pa bi nakon posjeta avenue mallu nebi mogla zaspat i vrištala ko luda...al nismo si mogli priznati...nee, mi možemo sa svojim djetetom svugdje i kolko hoćemo, jer to je kao prirodno i bolje za nas i nju, jer kao mi oponašamo plemenske roditelje/majke koje uvijek sve rade s djetetom u naramku...(znate onaj članak s rode:Faza naručja il tak nekak)..
Al eto, možda ipak moramo malo stat na loptu.
Ovaj vikend opet zgrješili i slična situacija, išli kod bake i dede u bj...
al popravit ćemo se, o hoćemo.. :Smile: 

Btw. slažem se s pikulom (mudre li žene  :Love:  ) treba uvijek uvijek željeti makar se činilo apsolutno nedostižno, i eto vrata se otvaraju  :Kiss:  
(jučer sam bacila oko na onu knjigu 'The Secret'-Tajna, i to je upravo to -zakon privlačnosti je najsnažniji zakon u svemiru. Ono o čemu razmišljaš neka bude ono što želiš jer to privlači upravo to što želiš...
Lijepo i ohrabrujuće, zar ne?
Zato treba i pazit što zaokuplja naše misli...neka bude pozitivno  :Heart:

----------


## pikula

Princeza S  :Love: , javi dojmove kad pročitaš baš me zanima ta Tajna...

----------


## lucky day

> Princeza S , javi dojmove kad pročitaš baš me zanima ta Tajna...


super je!  :Smile:  
imam dojam da tebi i nece bas biti 'tajna' ali bi te moglo na nju podsjetiti...   :Wink:

----------


## meda

ja sam gledala film, jel to isto?

----------


## lucky day

da  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Mislim da svi na ovom topicu barem naziremo neku tajnu inače teško da bismo uspjele skrpati plus stotinjak dana s klincima u lijepim našim uvjetima  :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

hej, hoce pasti neka kavica u dalmatinskoj drugi tjedan
mi smo u zgb. pa bi vas bas voljeli upoznati...

----------


## Lutonjica

može!
ti biraj dan   :Wink:

----------


## meda

bas mi je drago da ces doci i da cemo se upoznati :D

----------


## Dia

meda pretekle smo kavicu   :Laughing:  

meni pase ponedjeljak ili utorak...

----------


## Lutonjica

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ?

----------


## Princeza S

Mi bile u utorak u Dalmiću iako nismo znale za dogovor i vidle smo samo medu.
Ne kužim zakaj mi ne stižu obavijesti o odgovorima na temu???
Sad mi je tek stigo a vidim vi postale u petak...
I kaj s kavom?!?

----------


## meda

ja sam u utorak sam bila u parku ovako bezveze, nije bilo nikakvog dogovora.

ocemo sutra ako ne bude kisa? mozemo i negdje drugdje.

----------


## leonisa

> Zato treba i pazit što zaokuplja naše misli...neka bude pozitivno


kako ono ide...

pazi na svoje misli jer će postati tvoje riječi.
pazi na svoje riječi jer će postati tvoja djela.
pazi na svoja djela jer će postati tvoje navike.
pazi na svoje navike jer će postati tvoj karakter.
pazi na svoj karakter jer će postati tvoja sudbina.

 :Smile:

----------


## kuku.tree

...samo da se nadovežem na "pazi"...

ima jedna dobra:
pazi što želiš jer bi ti se moglo ostvariti  :Wink:

----------


## flower

vjerujem da vam je izazov sastati se...ali vas molim da sastanke dogovarate na KSO ili putem pp-a ili meila...
ko u onom vicu...ovo vam je drugi put...  :Smile:

----------


## Dia

ja se ispricavam   :Embarassed:   vidjela sam da se jednom dogovaralo
mi nismo bili jer se nitko nije javio, a sutra idemo doma, steta   :Sad:

----------


## (maša)

da financije dopuštaju ostala bi bez imalo razmišljanja...uživam u svakom trenu sa malcem....

al uspjela sam "nažicat" 6 mj rada od doam i poslje fleksibilan rad ured-doma...pa će u jaslice krenut sa 18 mj i neće biti duže od 6 sati tamo...

još samo da preživim adaptaciju ...

----------


## spajalica

ja se  odjavljujem, dala sam otkaz na starom poslu, kako sam i planirala, ali mi je uletio jedan drugi posao koji nisam nikako zeljela propustiti, bas zbog fleksibilnosti.

----------

